# -2008

## lubezniy

*         !    (       ),    ! .*
 ,         2008 .            .

** 

     ,      ,    - .
 Wiki   FAQ    .             ,   ,    ,    .          .       ,        .         .

----------


## lubezniy

.         Windows.
,        -   .
                ,          .
   ,     (  )    ,          .

** 

** 
 -     
  - 2.2.20.0  27.11.2008
http://www.035.pfr.ru/PFR_OGPS/PROGI/_PROGI_OGPS.htm
    .     .

**
 -   -   
  - 2.3
http://www.opfr.spb.ru/PO.HTM
     .     .
:   -   777,  777

** 

** 
 -    
  - 2.5.5  30.12.2008
http://s076.076.pfr.ru/opfr/Download...3!OpenDocument
  .  .

*  5*
 -   (  )
  - 5.50.10  11.12.2008
http://www.opfr-komi.clarionlife.net/dokumenty-pu-5/
    .       .
:   -   ,  111

** 
 -  
   -  30.01.2008
http://www.epfr.ru/files/PFXML7.Free.rar
  ,  .    .
:       Microsoft Office.

**
 -    
  - 2008.2  01.11.2008
http://034.pfr.ru/files/docpu/Install_DocPU_2008.2.exe
  ,  .    .
:
1.        -   ""
2.          ,             .   ,    .

     DOS (, SPU_PRED, ).         Windows   .     ,  ,       Windows 95/98/Me.

----------

http://expert-soft.ru

----------

, , -    ,  ,     ?
 1   ,    , , 
   ?
          -

----------

,    .

----------


## lubezniy

> , , -    ,  ,     ?


.  -    ,    . 


> 1   ,    , , 
>    ?
>           -


      ?

----------

> ?


 .        ,     

 ,   -  ...   ,    =)

----------


## lubezniy

> .        ,     
>  ,   -  ...   ,    =)


    ,    -      2007 .
     ,         - ,         2007 ,    (, ,   )     2008.       2007      (      2007   -   ),     2008              .

----------

*lubezniy*,  !

 , ,     2008- ,       2009-,      ?

----------


## H

,   -  -     ?

----------


## wertolet

!  .         (-11)            ,   (  ).             ?      CheckXML,   ,        .

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,     2008- ,       2009-,      ?


    .
   192,     -4-1  -4-2     "     (., .)",    :



> ,  ()   ,    .


 ,          .    ,    , . .     "     "            ,      , . .,      . ,            .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   -  -     ?


.

----------


## lubezniy

> !  .         (-11)            ,   (  ).             ?      CheckXML,   ,        .


...   -11      -11   ?

----------


## wertolet

> ...   -11      -11   ?


   .

----------


## lubezniy

> .


  (3 -  .  :Smilie:  ).    4.4 -     ,    .

----------


## wertolet

, !            -11,   ?   =.

----------


## lubezniy

> , !            -11,   ?   =.


       -   ?   .

----------


## Fraxine

-        /    .     .  ? 
                .     .    **       ?

----------


## .

,       ,     !       ,   .
   . - - .

----------

,   . ,     ,      .

----------


## Fraxine

> 


    , ..     (-     :Embarrassment: )   ,           ,   /. 
  "" ,   ,     ,    .

----------


## Fraxine

> 


 ?      ,  .

----------

1:       ????

----------


## gener

> ?      ,  .


 ,     -  -     .  -      , ..  ,     -     ,    "-   ", ..   ,   ,  (  ,        ,  -)  ..

 , ,   :       ?  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 1:       ????


.              .

----------


## 2007

> , !            -11,   ?   =.


               -11,      .

----------


## 2007

> ,       ,     !       ,   .


  :Wow:   -4     ,  ,       .
       ( ,  )               ,     ?
,  ,   .(      )

----------


## Fraxine

> -     .


          , ! , ,  "",   .       -11 (  -)     ( -,    )-,     :Wink: ,       -       .
*2007*,     ,      !!!   "",        ?     .

----------


## 07

> 1:       ????


     1 ,     .    !  :yes:                    !  :Redface:          ,     1,      ...

----------


## 2007

> 


-.          .      .
         ,    1  .

----------


## 07

.     - ...

----------


## lubezniy

> .     - ...


 .

----------

,    ,   ?????????? :Wow:

----------


## 07

,  -11 ..  .

-4-2   ,      .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    ,   ??????????


-4  , -6-1  -11 .
P. S.:    Wiki,    -        .

----------



----------

01.01.2008  31.03.2008,        01.06.2008    .     ? -4-1 -4-2?

----------


## lubezniy

> 01.01.2008  31.03.2008,        01.06.2008    .     ? -4-1 -4-2?


    .      -4-1.

----------


## Danamingazova

-4-2    
      COM-,

----------

> -4-2    
>       COM-,


        31.12.2008.

----------


## lubezniy

> -4-2    
>       COM-,


     CheckXML     -    .    99%          .

----------


## Fraxine

,     :Embarrassment: ,   -       ?        :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: .

----------


## Larik

> CheckXML     -    .    99%          .


       .    , ,  ""...   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    ,   -       ?         .


  (, ,    .    )    . -     ,       .       .

----------


## lubezniy

> .    , ,  ""...   .


  .   "  "?   ?

----------


## Larik

1.   .
2. -   
3. .   (     ,     )

----------


## Fraxine

*lubezniy*, ,     ,       .

----------


## Larik

*Fraxine*,    ,   .   ( -11).     ?

----------


## Fraxine

> .   (


 ,   4-        .        ( ) .

----------


## Larik

.    ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

> 1.   .
> 2. -   
> 3. .   (     ,     )


   ,     " "    - "...". ٸ   -    .         .
P. S.:  -             (,   . .)

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   4-        .        ( ) .


    CheckPSN   ?  :Wow:    .

----------


## Fraxine

> CheckPSN   ?


    , ,      2- ,    .    2004 .        .

----------


## Larik

> ,     " "    - "...". ٸ   -    .         .
> P. S.:  -             (,   . .)


,      (  ),    .      ,  ,     - . 
     ,     .        .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      (  )    .


  :    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,      2- ,    .    2004 .        .


      ,     122.   .

----------


## Larik



----------


## lubezniy

> 


  A   ?
   -    (    A,  ,      " ")   .  ,  ,     .     .

----------


## Larik

" ",      .

----------


## lubezniy

> " ",      .


    ,  ?  ,    ,  PrintScreen, , ,  Word  "" - "",     .  .

----------


## Larik

,   !!!!
  ,      ,   .       "",     ....
!

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      ,   .       "",     ....


       .  , ,   ,   .

----------


## DERS

.      .      .    ?
   1:       ?

----------


## Larik

> .  , ,   ,   .


,       .... :Wow:

----------


## Larik

*DERS*,     1,     .

----------

> .      .      .    ?
>    1:       ?


   -11 ""   :   ( ,     )    ,  /     

     ,         /

 1     ...

----------


## lubezniy

> 1:       ?


 (   7.7).       (  ,         -4-1  ).      .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,         /


  ,     ,      (        ).

----------

.  ,  . 
   1 7.7;     0,36 .,   0,12 . ..    ,         -11,     -   !
       2009 .?      2008 .    2009 .

----------

???
-11

----------

> ???
> -11


 ,  !
.  7- .

----------

.  ,
      ,     " "  :       ?

----------

-11

----------


## 2007

> ,     " "  :       ?


        /.  / .

----------

..       ? 
        . 
..           ?? (  1    4.00  7.00) 
 :Wow:  
...   ,   ,  -

----------


## YUM

> ..       ? 
>         . 
> ..           ?? (  1    4.00  7.00) 
>  
> ...   ,   ,  -


. 4.0 - DBF 
7.0 - XML 
        "".        XML 
, ,    XML.

----------


## YUM

> " ",      .


,   " "   ""       .    (  -?)   .   ,  6    ,      ! .
(       100% ,       )
      -   .    ,   ...

----------


## lubezniy

*YUM*,      4.0  dbf?   :Wow:     .   :yes: 
      .     .

----------


## lopa

PERSIKE (  )    - ?
    ?

----------

1  8???     ???

----------


## lubezniy

> PERSIKE (  )    - ?
>     ?


  PersikLight (  )   (   )       ,   7.0,         .            .

----------

-    4     ()
   .  3 ""
  ,    ,     () . 
  =)
     25.12.2008 .
   26.12.2008 .


 !!!
.  2 ""   .  ( " ")

----------


## lopa

> .


.

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,      4.0  dbf?      .  
> ....


()      :Wow:

----------


## Julia_A

.

 - ?   2008      (2.5.5),    1       ,       ,      2008 ,        ,   .  :Frown:    ,   .      ?  : 01.01.2008  15.07.2008; 16.07.2008  31.12.2008?

----------

2  - . (.)   ,     ,   16.00     . ,               ,        .

----------


## Ola2012

, ...
1.      ,   -  ?
2.      (   ,        ),    -    ?

----------

1.   . ,    .
2.    .        =)

----------

,   ,   -  ,     checkpsn .   ,   ,      ?     ?  .

----------

,       =)
,

----------

http: // www. buhsoft. ru/ ?title=pressa/ xmltest/ at. php

----------

,            =)

----------

, ,   ,       ,  ?

----------


## .

?          . ,     .

----------

-11  ?

----------

> ?          . ,     .


      ?

----------

...   

  ,     ...          =)

----------

> ,     ...          =)


   ?

----------

,     

 ..

----------

> ,     
> 
>  ..


)))

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


   ,      , . .         .

----------

!
*      -11  ?!!!!!*

----------

2 -.    ,  ,   .ru 2  .  20. ,      ? - ?

----------


## Limentra

> !
> *      -11  ?!!!!!*







> ...

----------


## avk-olga

> **
>  -   -   
>   - 2.3
> http://www.opfr.spb.ru/PO.HTM
>      .     .


 ,    .   ,        ?
  ?    CheckPSN,   CheckXML

----------


## Fraxine

, ,        ?   5  , , , ,     .     . ,     ,      .
 2 ,    1 .    ?
 :Wow:  !!!

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    .   ,        ?
>   ?    CheckPSN,   CheckXML


CheckPSN       .    CheckXML   .

----------

,   ,   , 4 .          ?

----------


## lubezniy

*Fraxine*,      ?

----------


## Fraxine

> Fraxine,      ?


    ?          ?       :Embarrassment: .

----------


## otsvet

> CheckXML   .


 "  " :Frown: ((

----------


## Fraxine

> "  "


     .
   ?  ?

----------


## ..

1  7.7 

          .      "". 

     ?

----------

> , !            -11,   ?   =.


   -     1         -11

----------


## Fraxine

,    ,      27-10    ?      - "" ?

----------

, .

  1         .    1 -    .  494. ,   , (       ,  -    ) ? 
,   1   ?

----------

, ,      1 7.7?
 -      . ,  , -   ,    
  1  ,   ..
   ,  (), 1  ?
  ()- ?

----------


## _1983

!
       ...  ,     ...    ?!
"***30: . ..   <>     <>,    ,  <>  <>   ,   ""  "",   <>    (). ,      ,   <>  ."-        ...    ...  -   ...       ....  ...
    ?
"***30:    <>.   <> = 2003.00  <>  1-    2008- ,      (   ),   "

      ,    .      +,   ....    ... ....     ?!

----------


## adianva

*,*   499   , Cecko  - ,   ,  ,   .

----------

> ,    .      +,   ....    ... ....     ?!


    . 
*  ,   -11.*
       -     ,     (2009). , , ,  .
       -   ,   , .. ,   (2008).

  (    ).
  - ,       ?   1  ?   .

----------


## adianva

** ,          " ".      ,    ,   .
            ?. ,           .(  )

----------


## SvetaSG

-5 .  5.30.25
      , ..    ,   ?    ,        .  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ** ,          " ".      ,    ,   .
>             ?. ,           .(  )


,  :Smilie:

----------

**,    :    
    ,

----------

> **,    :    
>     ,


!.   .

----------

1  495

----------

,   1,  158 ( )

----------


## lubezniy

> "  "((


...  .   .

----------


## lubezniy

> -5 .  5.30.25
>       , ..    ,   ?    ,        .


   (   1)  ,     .            -     .

----------


## lubezniy

> ?          ?      .


,     , ,   ,          ,         ( ,   ),   -    (/).        ,    - ?

----------


## lubezniy

> "***30: . ..   <>     <>,    ,  <>  <>   ,   ""  "",   <>    (). ,      ,   <>  ."-        ...    ...  -   ...       ....  ...
>     ?


        -4-1?     ?




> "***30:    <>.   <> = 2003.00  <>  1-    2008- ,      (   ),   "


  1.   ,     .

----------

2008       ?

-11

-4-2

-4-1


     -11,      .

   -11,      (  ,   ):

"    -4-1  -4-2":  ?????

"  ,    -4-1  -4-2": ????

    "  ": ?

 "     ":  31  2008 ????

 !

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    ,      27-10    ?      - "" ?


 ,         .       ,  .

----------


## _1983

> -4-1?     ?


     01.01.08  30.11.08 (      3)  ,
   01.01.08  15.05.08 ( ) 
 16.05.08  31.12.08 ( )

----------


## _1983

...   1        11,      ,     12   1 .

----------


## lubezniy

> ...   1        11,      ,     12   1 .


...   ...       ?  /           -4-1         .      **     (,   "  ").
     -      ( ,       -     ),        -  -     ,   .

----------

. , /  

   -11    ?

----------

"1"     "" 
,   ,    =)

----------

,  15  2009 .   "  ",   .            ?       ?

----------


## .

> ( )  ?


           .   -11

----------


## lopa

5    ( )?

----------


## .

> ?


 



> ?


      ?   :Wink:

----------

10 . 4   .

----------


## lubezniy

> 5    ( )?


        .

----------


## lubezniy

> "1"     "" 
> ,   ,    =)


 ?        ?   , ,       , -       -   . ,     ,  .

----------

,      ,    -4-1  -4-2 
  ""      =)

, ,   ...   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      ,    -4-1  -4-2


  ...    .

----------

, ...   ( 2005, 2006,2007)        ,      .

----------


## lubezniy

> , ...   ( 2005, 2006,2007)        ,      .


 ,         .     ,         . ,     .

----------

(. ), , ,       ,   -   (,  ,   )?  !

----------

, ...   ( 2005, 2006,2007)        ,      .

    .....,

----------

....              1,5 .     . Ÿ  ?  ,  ... - .      "-",   ?    ?   :Wink:

----------

> , ...   ( 2005, 2006,2007)        ,      .
> 
>     .....,


  -6-1     -.
    .

----------


## mak_mak

,       1,5   1 7.7 ( )

----------


## 2007

> , ...   ( 2005, 2006,2007)        ,      .


       (  - ,  )+++     .
 :Frown:  ,            (     2),       .

----------


## S

!  ,    .    -5,     .     ,  .    ,      ,   .       ,   ,  .   ,    ,     ,  ....
     : 
!!!20:     <> . .     :
.

----------


## lubezniy

*S*,     ?   ?
     CheckXML.

----------


## _1983

> ...   ...       ?  /           -4-1         .      **     (,   "  ").
>      -      ( ,       -     ),        -  -     ,   .


 !!!!    !!!! !!!!

----------


## S

-5,        5.50.10  11.12.2008
      CheckXML,    ,      .
  -5       ,   -   ,       ....
!     -  ....
    + ި ,      ....

----------


## lubezniy

*S*,      CheckXML.       .
    .        ,    (  ).

----------


## S

,

----------



----------


## loshakova

. -  -    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## S

,     ,  ? , ,         ,    ....  ?     ?,  ....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## S

....      .....      ,     ? ?    ....

----------


## Katebuh

,   ?      ?

----------


## natashasmile

,    
    5 , 1       
   4-1  4-2
-11
 ,     
????

----------


## Vics

,       . 
                  .

----------


## Katebuh

> ,     " "    - "...". ٸ   -    .         .
> P. S.:  -             (,   . .)


,   11       - ?

----------


## DarkNorth

.
   5,            .
 ...

----------

> .
>    5,            .
>  ...


    !

----------


## loshakova

> ,   11       - ?

----------


## avk-olga

> CheckPSN       .    CheckXML   .


Cc    :Frown:

----------


## LeonidMV

> -5,        5.50.10  11.12.2008
>       CheckXML,    ,      .
>   -5       ,   -   ,       ....
> !     -  ....
>     + ި ,      ....


1)    ,     - 
2)    -        .   ,        ,

----------


## avk-olga

,  ,    :Smilie:

----------

.
, ,    .

      5.

1)  11     ,    .         ?
        -4-2,  -4-1?
?

2)       ,  ,                .
        ?      - ,    ,  -    ?
  ,   ,        (01.11.2008)       (31.08.2008) ,   1 ?
  ?    ?

3) -11  , .. ,      -4-1   -4-2     -11   -4-1    -11   -4-2? 

.

----------

> .
> , ,    .
> 
>       5.
> 
> 1)  11     ,    .         ?
>         -4-2,  -4-1?
> ?
> 
> ...


1)   (     )
2)  
3)

----------

2)

----------


## loshakova

> 1)  11     ,    .         ?
>         -4-2,  -4-1? ?


   ?        .

----------


## 2007

**, 
1)-4-2     . (    - )
2)-4-1 2  .
3)-11 



> ,        (01.11.2008)       (31.08.2008) ,   1 ?


  .   .

----------

*2007*,  .
  , ,    . 
     ?   ?

----------


## 2007

!   .   -4  /   /.  ?      .  :Wow:       ?
 ,             -4-2.  ? (   )

----------


## 2007

> ?   ?


  .

----------

.

----------


## ***

PHXML7   ?

----------

> PHXML7   ?


  -  ,   ->

----------


## Alina-malina

CheckXML    30.12.2008 ?    ,    "" 21 ,     ?

----------


## Katebuh

-    ,        4 2?   .   !!

----------


## ***

?

----------


## Katebuh

?    .

----------

1

----------

-     .    -   ,      !!!

----------

***30: .     0 . 19 .    0 . 7 .    0 . 26 .,     0 . 12 .,   <> = 20.12.2008  <> = 31.12.2008  <><><>:

  :
1) 01.01.2008-12.12.2008  (   + )
2) 13.12.2008-19.12.2008  (. )
3) 20.12.2008-31.12.2008  (  )

      3 .
     ...
   ?    ?

----------

,         .       ,  -  ?  :Wink:

----------

.
       . 
    .     , .. 
1) 01.01.2008-31.12.2008 

     ?

----------


## Fraxine

> .   -4  /   /.  ?      .       ?


      /-           :Wink: .


> ,             -4-2.  ? (   )


  - ?  -     , --4-2,     ,    14,   15-    .   ,     .

----------

()
         ,    (
  buhsoft  FAQ-    ,  ..   
http://www.buhsoft.ru/forums/showthread.php?t=6636

 -  :Wink:

----------


## 2007

> /


 -?        .   7.



> - ?  -     , --4-2,     ,    14,   15-    .   ,


   ,   "" .
       .   50 -  ,   .  ,      .


> -    ,        4 2?   .   !!


  -  .



> -     .    -   ,      !!


  -11.     ,     ,     ...-    -   ,    .


> ,  -  ?


    .

----------


## 2007

.  ,    ,          (  ).   .  :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> ?        .


    . , ,        ,      (      . ),     .        (, ).

----------


## lubezniy

**,       .            .

----------


## lubezniy

> /-          .


.       .    -  .



> - ?  -     , --4-2,     ,    14,   15-    .   ,     .


-4-2 -   .       .       -4-1.
        .           (  -        -    ).   ,    ,    (, ,      ).

----------


## lubezniy

> ***30: .     0 . 19 .    0 . 7 .    0 . 26 .,     0 . 12 .,   <> = 20.12.2008  <> = 31.12.2008  <><><>:
> 
>   :
> 1) 01.01.2008-12.12.2008  (   + )
> 2) 13.12.2008-19.12.2008  (. )
> 3) 20.12.2008-31.12.2008  (  )
> 
>       3 .
>      ...
>    ?    ?


...   ,       (. )? -  ,       .     /    .

----------


## lubezniy

> CheckXML    30.12.2008 ?    ,    "" 21 ,     ?


.  ,      .  ,      (    ).

----------


## Fraxine

> -4-2 -   .       .       -4-1.


  ,  -4-1. 
       ???    ,         :Embarrassment: .  , ,      -  ?   ,    ,  -    ?  - ?

----------


## lubezniy

*Fraxine*,  ,  "     "             .  .         ,      ,    . ,    -  .

----------


## 2007

> ,    ,  -    ?


  :Embarrassment:    ,    -   1  2.    ?
     : -    1      (       0 ).         ?    ,      .

----------


## Fraxine

*lubezniy*, ,    :Embarrassment: .

----------


## 2007

> "     "             .


  :Wow:      ()    ?
   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ()    ?


. ,   , :  ,       .      192   (       *Fraxine*)    "     ".

----------


## Fraxine

-  ? 
 ,      -  7 , -5. 



> ()    ?


    .     ,   ,   ..., .
   ,         :Wow: .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   ,   ..., .


  -     .    .

----------


## kuzmina.g

lubezniy,         
   .,.  :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> lubezniy,         
>    .,.


 .  ,    2,          Windows   (  -  Alt+Shift).

----------


## 2007

*kuzmina.g*,    DOS?

----------

3  .
  : 

1.        (     )   2008 .     2   : -4-2 +  11

    ,       ( ),      1.7.1999  
   :    -4-2 +  11?         ""?             ?      ?

2.      + -6-1   .     -6-1     .

3.    -1    (   ,      )  ? 

   ,   .

----------

> 3.    -1    (   ,      )  ?


   .
    -1
          .

----------


## lubezniy

> 1.        (     )   2008 .     2   : -4-2 +  11


 2   ?    /,     -4-2  -11  .




> ,       ( ),      1.7.1999  
>    :    -4-2 +  11?         ""?             ?      ?


      ,    . ,   ,      ,    ()  -    .    .




> 3.    -1    (   ,      )  ?


        .  -1,  (  3) - .

----------


## kuzmina.g

lubezniy, -  ...    , ,     ...  :Frown: 
   ???

----------


## lubezniy

> lubezniy, -  ...    , ,     ... 
>    ???


-    ... ,  street.dbf     -  ?

----------

,           ?      ,     ()

----------

> ...   ,       (. )? -  ,       .     /    .


  -
   3 .        (

I : / - 19 ,  / - 7 
1) 01.01.2008-12.12.2008 
2) 13.12.2008-19.12.2008
3) 20.12.2008-31.12.2008 
      .


/ - 19 ,  / - 7 
1) 01.01.2008-31.12.2008 

/ - 19 ,  / - 0 
1) 01.01.2008-12.12.2008 
2) 13.12.2008-19.12.2008
3) 20.12.2008-31.12.2008 


   gnivc   
  ?
          .    ,   .

----------


## Non-BK

, .             ,     ,   .   ,   ,         .        .   2 .
1.             ? 
2.    -     ,     ?

----------


## hiker

-           .  ,    ? :Redface:

----------


## Non-BK

.         -   -11?

----------

-11

----------

,    ,     ,    .   ,      (dokpsn)  ,    .   ,            . ,        /,   ,    ?

----------

.   -4-2       ,      .        .

----------


## 2007

> 


  :yes:   -4-1

----------


## 1973

,  -    - ?        ,    .   ,      (),      (,   ..).       ,         ,       ?

----------

,     ?

----------


## Olipka

,   -6-1      " "?  1      ,      .

----------

> -4-1


 ,     ,   .

----------


## _1983

!
   ,  .
 ,       ...       01.01.08-31.12.08  12     .   ...
***30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,     ()  <>:
  ...
     -4-2,    -4-1

----------

> 2   ?    /,     -4-2  -11  .


   :
    1  -4-2 ()   

1  -11       

   -6-1


 :
 ,  -1    (  ,    ,     )--1     .

 ?

!

----------


## 2007

> )--1


  :yes:

----------

,      ..         .     " "     "...***30:     <> .   :..."

----------


## Fraxine

> ,      ..


  ,  !!!   "- "-    .

----------

> -


    (((((((.......    ???????  "- "?????????????   ........

----------

?????????

----------


## Fraxine

> ???????


      "- ",     .  , ..  .   -     .  - .

----------


## Kot_

- ?    .,      , ...
      .,    01,10  26.11   .,     .

----------

:
1)   1-  _  ...
    . 
  <>   . 
 <>31/12/2008</> 
2)!!!20:    <>.  ,       <>  <>: -

----------

> -


    ......        ????

----------


## 2007

> 2)!!!20:    <>.  ,       <>  <>: -


  -5 ?          .     --   .

----------

> ,      ..         .     " "     "...***30:     <> .   :..."


   ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ????


   ,    :Wink:   4 .         ,       . , ,    .



> ..


 ..     ?  ,      (,  ?).    5 5.50.10     31.12.08.

----------

> ?


 1C ,          CheckXML-   09.01.2009

----------


## Fraxine

> --   .


      ,         , , ,  .

----------


## Fraxine

> 1C ,


  - ,      .

----------

> - ,      .


 ,     ,          ....        ,   .....     .....    ,   ,     ...     90  .....    ....      ((((((

----------


## Fraxine

> 


     !!!    !!!       .

----------

> !!!    !!!       .


     ((((      ???

----------

:
 -  
     "-"

----------


## .

2008.2 .   ,     ( 3.19)  .         -11  ..      .  ?

----------

> -


            ,    ....

----------


## Fraxine

> ((((      ???


    !!!  - .


> ,    ....


   .

----------

> .


!!!!!!!!!!!!  .....  !!!!!!!!!!!!!  , - ,        ????????

----------


## lubezniy

> 1)   1-  _  ...
>     . 
>   <>   . 
>  <>31/12/2008</>


 ,   ,     :       .



> 2)!!!20:    <>.  ,       <>  <>: -


-   ... ,     .      .

----------


## lubezniy

> ((((      ???


   ...      .

----------


## lubezniy

> -           .  ,    ?


 .      -   .        (  ,    !),          :       ( ,  ,  ).

----------


## lubezniy

> !
>    ,  .
>  ,       ...       01.01.08-31.12.08  12     .   ...
> ***30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,     ()  <>:
>   ...
>      -4-2,    -4-1


 -      .
P. S.:    -4-1 -   (  ).

----------


## lubezniy

> - ?    .,      , ...
>       .,    01,10  26.11   .,     .


        (    ).   ,      (  )  .

----------


## Asekeevo

,    ,  ?    ,    .   !

----------

*Asekeevo*,   :Smilie:

----------


## Asekeevo

> Asekeevo,


, ,   ...   ...

----------


## lubezniy

> -     .  - .


       31.10.2008 .         "  "  .    " . ".

----------


## Asekeevo

? :   COM-   .      -   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> -
>    3 .        (
> I : / - 19 ,  / - 7 
> 1) 01.01.2008-12.12.2008 
> 2) 13.12.2008-19.12.2008
> 3) 20.12.2008-31.12.2008 
>       .
> ,   .
> 
> ...


 -,     .    ,  .




> gnivc   
>   ?
>           .    ,   .


    .
  ,     CheckXML (     Windows,      ,     - ,   5). ,   ,        ,       ,    .   DOS- (      )      http://www.lubezniy.ru/download/kladr.zip .

----------


## lubezniy

> ? :   COM-   .      -   ?


  - .  43.

----------



----------


## lubezniy

> 


      .     .

----------


## cleose

,           ,   ..(  ,  ,               ).

----------


## lubezniy

**,        (,       )   lubezniy  inbox   ?    -   ,     .  ,     .

----------

.   
   -4-2     00001
  -11   "   ",     00001       -4-2    -11
   00001  -4-2
  00002  -11

    ?
    ?

----------


## lubezniy

- -4-2?
  -         .

----------

-4-2
    ?
 -11    00001
  -4-2    00002
 -6 
    ?
Ÿ , ?(?) ? ?

----------


## lubezniy

> -11    00001
>   -4-2    00002
>  -6


-6-1.   ,   -   .



> ?


  -4 (1  2 -  )  -6-1   . -11   -   .



> Ÿ , ?(?) ? ?


   .          ( ).

----------

, !

    -4-2  -11?
       00001?

----------


## lubezniy

> -4-2  -11?
>        00001?


  ,  ,        . -   -11  , -  ( ,      ,    ,     -   ).

----------

> ,  ,        . -   -11  , -  ( ,      ,    ,     -   ).


        . ,   (   ,      !) -11   9750,  ( -4-1, -4-2)   .. 9751,9752  ..        .  -11  .  ,    ,    ,       ,    9752....   :yes:

----------


## lubezniy

> .


       ,     .

----------


## Teletu

> 1C ,          CheckXML-   09.01.2009


     1    ?

----------


## Teletu

> ,     ,   .


  ,     2  .   - ?

----------

> ,     2  .   - ?


       .   3    16.01.09.     41,        42?

----------


## Teletu

.
 -     ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> 1    ?


,    1,   ,   ...    1    ?



> 2  .   - ?


 .



> 41,        42?


   ...   ,  ,      .    ...  .



> -     ,   .


http://www.071.pfr.ru/

----------


## Teletu

> ,    1,   ,   ...    1    ?


     1 7,7 .   ,  .
  ,   !)))

----------


## lubezniy

> 1 7,7 .


   .

----------


## Teletu

> .


    ""        ?

----------


## hiker

> ,     .


 , ,    .  2008  - 15002 ,  15999

----------


## helga222

"  5 se".   .     ,     .     2008 .      ?

----------


## helga222

,   ,        !   :Big Grin:  .

----------


## natashasmile

,    18.12.2007.      -  .    ,        .

        09.01.      09.01.   ??

----------


## LeonidMV

> "  5 se".   .     ,     .     2008 .      ?


   .     (  ,   ) -        .          99

----------


## YUM

> (3 -  .  ).  ....  4.4 -     ,   
>  .


      . .  CheckXML    .  .

----------


## loshakova

> . .  CheckXML    .  .


    ( )      :yes:

----------

> . .  CheckXML    .  .


       .

----------


## lubezniy

> ""


, -2...



> ?


 ,       (, 7.7,    ),   ,  -      .

----------


## lubezniy

> . .  CheckXML    .  .


       .          ,    .     - .

----------


## 643

> ? :   COM-   .      -   ?


 43 _     CheckXML     -    .    99%          ._   99%  

      ,  CheckXML-   .   !

 : 
http://checkpsn.narod.ru
   ():    CheckPSN,   ,  
   CheckPSN  , ..     CheckXml 

    :
1.   http://checkpsn.narod.ru/prog/an_adr.rar
2.     %windir%\system32\
3.   -   : regsvr32.exe %windir%\system32\an_adr2006.dll

      ,     COM-    .  -      ?    :

4.   -   : regsvr32.exe %windir%\system32\an_adr2006fp9.dll
 :Smilie:  

P.S. , ,   .    1%   :Wink:

----------


## LeonidMV

> 2.     %windir%\system32\


 :    "" ...\System32 (       ).   -  .

----------

,     CheckXML,  .      ....   ,   ....

----------


## 643

> :    "" ...\System32 (       ).   -  .


   , ,   
  ,      :Smilie:  ,  an_adr2006.dll (   VFP8) an_adr2006fp9.dll (   VFP9)
  ,  ,    ,  .

----------


## LeonidMV

> ,     CheckXML,  .      ....   ,   ....


   ,      . :
     ,    ,     ,    () :
-------- 
10 -  ,   ;         ()
20 -  ,    ()
30 -     ,      ()
40 -  ,   ()
50 -    ()
-------- 
    ,       .

:     .   
 ,    -     .

----------


## natashasmile

:
*_1983*  
_ !
   ,  .
 ,       ...       01.01.08-31.12.08  12     .   ...
***30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,     ()  <>:
  ...
     -4-2,    -4-1_

 -      .
P. S.:    -4-1 -   (  ).
__________________          1,5.   ,    1 .
    ,   4-2   , -11.   .     4-1  .        ????

----------


## Asekeevo

> ,       (, 7.7,    ),   ,  -      .


     .     1- 7,7 +,      ,        .         .

----------


## Asekeevo

> P.S. , ,   .    1%


   CheckXML    ,    ,  ,  .      :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> 1,5.   ,    1 .
>     ,   4-2   , -11.   .     4-1  .        ????


      1,5    (   -   3-    )    ,     ( -4-1,     ). ,  -   7.7 ( )       ,        .     .  ,     ,        -4-1   ,     2.

----------

,     
      - ,    42 ,   ,  41 ,      ()

----------

.,       11 ,          ,         ,  ,

----------

, ,    : -4-1      -4-2  ,       ?
    -4-1.

        5,          ?

.

----------


## LeonidMV

> , ,    : -4-1      -4-2  ,       ?
>     -4-1.
> 
>         5,          ?
> 
> .


  -    .     .
 -:       :    ,    ...

----------


## YUM

> . ,   , :  ,       .      192   (       *Fraxine*)    "     ".


      ! ( 12 ,   ....   96  2001  :Wink: )

----------


## YUM

> -     .    .


,    -

----------

> ,     
>       - ,    42 ,   ,  41 ,      ()


 ,  -,  - 2008

----------


## lubezniy

> ! ( 12 ,   ....   96  2001 )


 . ,       . ,   ,   27-  28-.

----------


## YUM

> 1,5    (   -   3-    )    ,     ( -4-1,     ). ....


 .    .      .  ,      (  ) ,  "       1.5  3     ". ..      ,  .
 :  )      1.5 .
 ) 192          ( ,    ..)
 -           ,   ,   _? :Redface:

----------


## lubezniy

> .    .      .  ,      (  ) ,  "       1.5  3     ". ..      ,  .
>  :  )      1.5 .
>  ) 192          ( ,    ..)
>  -           ,   ,   _?


   :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=239387
       .   ,   ,     .

----------

,   . . = 60997,57    :

***30    .  .,  ,
=+=60997,57   >56800  .

   ?

----------


## Imelnila

!!     . ,  -   ,  ,               ,     .     .       ?          ?  ...        ,      -   ..  :Frown:

----------


## 2006

> ,   . . = 60997,57    :
> 
> ***30    .  .,  ,
> =+=60997,57   >56800  .
> 
>    ?


http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr11.htm
  ,          56800!    ? :Wow:

----------

,   :
     3 ,   .   ,        2008,   ,    58600.... ?

----------


## Andrey_R

,      ?   .  -11     3 ? .

----------

:Frown: 

  -11  1.   1    "  ",   "   "         . 
     1.

   ?

----------


## Andrey_R

> -11  1.   1    "  ",   "   "         . 
>      1.
> 
>    ?


       ?  "     "             .

----------

> ?  "     "             .


,       -   ?

     ,          .

----------


## Andrey_R

,        (  ,            ).

      69.02.1  .

----------

> ,      ?   .  -11     3 ? .


  2- ,    .  -6-1+  +-4-2. -11    2  3     .

----------

-   ,  -  
    ,     =)

----------


## Andrey_R

,     3 -11.

----------


## Teletu

?   ?

----------


## Andrey_R

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=119934

----------


## Teletu

?

----------


## Andrey_R

.

----------


## Teletu

,  .
                 ?

----------


## Andrey_R

,   .

----------

=)
 , -,

----------


## 2006

> ,   :
>      3 ,   .   ,        2008,   ,    58600.... ?


      ,    ,     ,       2008 ,  58600   ,

----------


## Imelnila

,            ?  :Cry: :

----------

*Imelnila*,        ""    ,   :
1.  -11 ""
2.      ""    ( )
3.    .-. 
4.          ( )

 .   ""  

 ,  -,    
          ,

----------


## Imelnila

!!    ,  .    ,     -       ?  ,              -

----------

-  ""    ,     
    ...      10%   ...    =)

   ,       ,     ...   ""

     ""      =)

 ,   -  ,      ""

----------


## Imelnila

!!!!  :yes:

----------


## 1973

> ,       -   ?
> 
>      ,          .


        1,   8    -11           , ..  -11         .            (   ),  -11      .       -11  1 7.7,   8      ,

----------

-11    
     .      ( )
      -11

----------


## Teletu

> =)
>  , -,


     ?
     ?

----------


## scif

!
      ,      
30:        .
  : ;  : 2008 .
   ()   ()  ,    <>,        / = 6/4.3:
   = 4090.44  :
 = *6/4.3 = 4090.44*6/4.3 = 5707.59,    (    10 .)    = 3067.83.

----------


## lubezniy

*scif*,            . -, -  .

----------

,    ,

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    ,


     ?

----------


## scif

,

----------

> !
>       ,      
> 30:        .
>   : ;  : 2008 .
>    ()   ()  ,    <>,        / = 6/4.3:
>    = 4090.44  :
>  = *6/4.3 = 4090.44*6/4.3 = 5707.59,    (    10 .)    = 3067.83.


        =4.3% ,  =6%  2008  .
 2007  =6.3%  H=4%

----------


## scif

, ..

----------

> , ..


     .

----------


## alina-sivest

,  CheckXML   .       ? ,  ,  ?  :Wink:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,


      ?

----------


## 1

[            -11,   ?   =.

  -11        "".  Check     ,        2009 (   . )

----------


## Kadri

-,     5  5,30     ?

----------


## scif

[QUOTE=lubezniy;51927682]      ?[/QUOTE

  1   ,     ?

----------


## scif



----------


## LeonidMV

> -,     5  5,30     ?


- ,       5.40.01  02.04.2008.        ,    2008  .     ,      .

----------

> ?


$$#@%#@Q%#@%#

----------


## scif

lubezniy ,      ?

  1    ,      ?

----------


## Teletu

LeonidMV,  , ! 
 2-,          ?

----------

> - ,       5.40.01  02.04.2008.        ,    2008  .     ,      .

----------


## LeonidMV

> LeonidMV,  , ! 
>  2-,          ?


  ,   -,          .  ,        XML - .

----------


## Andrey_R

.         ( 31 ),  1    "     ".    ?

----------

, ...
     -4-1   
01.01.07-25.02.07 - 
26.02.07-31.12.07 - 

   1.5    13.06.08    3      ?

----------


## scif

,   1      ?

----------


## Andrey_R

> ,   1      ?


 ,      .

----------


## scif

Andrey_R; ,      .


  .

----------


## Andrey_R

?  ,  ,      ?

----------


## scif

> ?  ,  ,      ?


     (     )

----------


## Andrey_R

-   ?  ,      "    "..

----------


## scif

> -   ?  ,      "    "..



        "  "

----------


## Svetlana-buh

.
, ,   .      1-.     .           .    .        "   ".    .       .     . ,   .

----------


## Andrey_R

> "  "


....        ?  :Wow:

----------


## scif

> ....        ?



   ,        :Redface:

----------

lubezniy, , ,  
 ,     
 -4-1, -11 , -4-2,  -4-2, -4-1 , -11
       - ,    -4-2 ,  -11 ,  -4-1 ,      () -  - .  - . 
       .
  ,  ,  ..      100 .-    ,     -     . 
(, ...   , ...  )

----------

, -        ,        ,          ,  .     "  "   ,   ,  ,    ?   ?   ?

----------


## Andrey_R

> ,


-6-1 - "   ", -11 - "  "

----------


## scif

> -6-1 - "   ", -11 - "  "


   ,     1    :write:  :write:

----------


## Andrey_R

.

----------


## scif

> .



 1 ""     :Confused:

----------


## 2007

> "  "   ,   ,  ,    ?   ?   ?

----------


## Svetlana-buh

.
, .      1-.    .           .    .        "   ".    .       .     . ,   .

----------

,         ,               ?

----------

:     ,    ,      ?       ?     ?

----------

, ,     /  ,        ,   ?    ?  - -      / 1 (31)?       31(     ./)

----------

> , ,     /  ,        ,   ?    ?  - -      / 1 (31)?       31(     ./)


     ,     30,  31 -  1   1 .   .

----------

, -       ,      ,        . 
 -4-2     .       .    1 7.7

  ?      ?     ?

----------

-    -  ,        ,    -4-2,   -6           1 .     -       -            -6?

----------


## saigak

?           .

----------


## lubezniy

> ....        ?


.  -        ( / ). ,         .

----------


## lubezniy

> ?           .


  -     (,   ,   ).
      (    ),   ,          .   ,    .

----------


## adianva

*lubezniy* ,,,      1,    ,   ?     .,        ,         ( ExtDb  1),   ,    - . 2003 . .  :yes:

----------


## lubezniy

> lubezniy, , ,


    .



> - .


          #83.    .          .

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy* ,,,      1,    ,   ?     .,        ,         ( ExtDb  1),   ,    - . 2003 . .


 1  .   ,     ,   .        -     CheckXML,     ,       .

----------


## lubezniy

> , -       ,      ,        . 
>  -4-2     .       .    1 7.7
> 
>   ?      ?     ?


     /   .   -4-2.      -4-1.       7.7     .

----------


## lubezniy

> :     ,    ,      ?       ?     ?


      (  ,    ),         -4-2. (  ).   -     -4-1.  -4-1     30 (   99,   ,   )     .

----------


## olgad-29

,                -4-1 ?       /        ,        ?  .

----------


## adianva

> -     CheckXML,     ,


,.      ,    .,, 1-.  :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,                -4-1 ?


 :        -4-1.           -  -4-2,  -4-1.



> /        ,        ?  .


,    -4-2 - /    / ( /     ).

----------


## olgad-29

,       1     2 .   - ?

----------


## olgad-29

!     ?

----------


## olgad-29

/        ,     .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,       1     2 .   - ?


      .     . . -   .           - ,  - .

----------


## lubezniy

> !     ?


  ...
        1.        .

----------


## lubezniy

> /        ,     .


   ? ,   .     "     ",          ()    ,  **   (      , ,  ,     )  .     ,   ;  -  .

----------

,   ()  -11,           ?

----------


## _

?      . 102  .  21    .  21 3 . 5  .

----------


## _

,   -11       ?   ,      : "        "....

----------


## _

:      "-"  2009 .   "+"  2008     .

----------


## _

,  ,  ...

----------


## _

,   :
2
***30:    <>.   <> = -2.00  <>  1-    2008- ,  2008-    (   ),   



2
***30:    <>.   <> = -1.00  <>  2-    2008- ,  2008-    (   ),   



2
!!!20: .   <> [-2.00]     2008-  (    )  <>    0, ..:
[<> 50326.00  <>] - 
[<> 50328.00     2008-   <>] + 
[<> 0.00     2008-   <>]  -2.00 ( )




2
!!!20: .   <> [-1.00]     2008-  (    )  <>    0, ..:
[<> 14603.00  <>] - 
[<> 14604.00     2008-   <>] + 
[<> 0.00     2008-   <>]  -1.00 (

----------


## lubezniy

*_*,   1     .

----------

:
1. 1 8   ,  .  ,  -4     . ? 
  2- -     3    -""       ?

----------

?

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


   ... , ,    .

----------


## Andrey_R

> , ,   :
> 
> ,          (-6)   ?


 14%   (        ).        15-   .

      ,  0,2  0,5 %

----------


## lubezniy

> 14%   (        ).


 .

----------

.     .  /  ,    .  -11         ?        ?    4-2      ?  ,  !!!

----------


## kreker

,   ...          2008    (  )      ,    ?   2     ?

----------

=)

----------

**,   -11     
 .      :

----------


## kreker

.  ,     ?  , ,   .. :Smilie: 

     .    :   (13) / 300 / 100 * -   *  ?

----------

*kreker*,       =)

----------


## Andrey_R

> .  .   6%.      ,    .     ?


   3 ,         2-      .       .

----------

, ,     -11       ?

----------


## kreker

, 

    ?

----------


## Teletu

> ... , ,    .


     .
" ",          ,      10.    .. !

----------

...

    ,         7.7.     

 ,     1  .....

 ,        ... 

  .,        ,          ....

----------

1 ,     ,       . 
   1 4.5 .        .  . :yes:

----------

> ,     2  .   - ?


   ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## zunechka

**,  expert-soft.ru--       :   01.11    ,   02.11-     ????        ???

----------


## bakXP

> ...
> 
>     ,         7.7.     
> 
>  ,     1  .....


: 
 .     ,        ,    ( ->  ).

----------

> ,   -11       ?   ,      : "        "....


    : -(   ) (2008 .)
    : -(   )  2009 .)

    : (    )  2007
                                        (    )  2008

----------


## 2006

:  
    ,     , ..     2-3     .,..          .     ,          .    , .          ???????????

----------

1, ,      CheckXML   ,    .   ,   ...       ,        ....

----------


## Limentra

,  CheckXML  ?
 ?


, !

     :
01.01.2008-09.03.2008 - 
10.03.2008-12.08.2008 - 
13.08.2008-31.12.2008 -   .  1,5 

   -4-1        10.03.2008-31.12.2008? ?

  ,      -4-1? -6-1  :Hmm:  ?

----------

> ,  CheckXML  ?
>  ?


    09.01.2009.
    .....

----------

:   -11  1 7.7 ?    -      ?

----------


## Elenge

. 
1.  :        ( ,    ),          . ,         ,         .      .  ,         .,    .  ,   .

2.  :   ,     11  2 .       ,       .      ,     .   .       .

----------


## Asekeevo

.     - Spu_orb .     2 ,  ..  ,     ?  ,      ,      ?    ,    ,       :Frown:

----------

> ,      , . .         .


,   ,      2008    .            ?????

----------


## julyel

, -.. ... 1    -,   1  2008 ,    !
  ()   -  ....    " ),    ,   ,-    ()     ....

      ,         .. ?

----------


## julyel

,-

----------


## lubezniy

> .


 - .     (    ) -  .



> " ",          ,      10.    .. !


-...     ?      .

----------


## lubezniy

/.  ,    -   .        .

----------


## lubezniy

> **,  expert-soft.ru--       :   01.11    ,   02.11-     ????        ???


        -      (.  2).

----------


## Imelnila

-     56 ..       , , 0.     .         .  ,   ?    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 1, ,      CheckXML   ,    .   ,   ...       ,        ....


 ,        100%     .          ,   ,    .  , ,    "  -  -  ",   .   (    /) -      (     - , ,  /    ,  .           -  ,   ).



> 09.01.2009.
>     .....


         ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

> -     56 ..       , , 0.     .         .  ,   ?    ?


    ?   ,   .  .

----------


## lubezniy

> :  
>     ,     , ..     2-3     .,..          .     ,          .    , .          ???????????


 .         -   ,     .        -     .

----------


## Elenge

> ,   ,      2008    .            ?????


  ,  ,         .    ,       ,  . 
   ,         ,    ,      .   , ..       10%   ,     , ..     .
 :        ,           ,  "  2-3  ..         .   -,   -".     .

----------


## Imelnila

> ?   ,   .  .


 !!  !!      :Redface:  !!

----------


## katerina020383

!
 ""  . .
   1 8,   CheckML,    :
 ,  -    .
  , !

----------


## lubezniy

> !
>  ""  . .
>    1 8,   CheckML,    :
>  ,  -    .
>   , !


 ,  ,     -  (  ) ,  ,  1 (   ).

----------

,
    ,    ,   .
      , -1, -10,  ,    ?
     (  1   ,   1  ),         ?
  ,        (   ,     - ,   ),    ,   ,    .
 .

----------


## hiker

> .
> " ",          ,      10.    .. !


    -    , ,  :yes:

----------


## 07

> CheckXML     -    .    99%          .


       .      -11 CheckXML  :      ( ),    CheckXML.    - 

***30:    <>.   <> = 10445.00  <>  1-    2008- ,      (   ),          :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 

      .  10445 (   2008) CheckXML (.  09.01.2009)    ,  .            ..     ?  :Frown:

----------


## Elenge

> .  10445 (   2008) CheckXML (.  09.01.2009)    ,  .            ..     ?


       : 2007  -     , 2008  -     .

----------

> 09.01.2009.
>     .....


  ?
 ?

----------


## lubezniy

> .  10445 (   2008) CheckXML (.  09.01.2009)    ,  .            ..     ?


  1,     ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

> -    , ,


   ,       ...

----------

/,   01.10       ,     : -4-1   4-2?

----------


## lubezniy

> /,   01.10       ,     : -4-1   4-2?


-4-2 .

----------


## .

40   ,   checkXML   ,   ***30:    <>.        <>.       . ,  !!!

----------

!
1.    ,   "-         ".    ?
2.       2 :  -   ,   - .  5          , ..       ,  .       .             .   ,       -11.
 ?

----------

?   ?

----------


## chernusha

-4-2   -.   COM-   .  : -2147467262 .   ?

----------

. , .  ,  ,  ?

----------


## julyel

?
www.opfr.spb.ru    ,  , " "..   ?

----------


## Elenge

> 40   ,   checkXML   ,   ***30:    <>.        <>.       . ,  !!!


 2008   2009)))    (    )

----------

2 
 -  1,5  - 
 -  3-  - ?
   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 40   ,   checkXML   ,   ***30:    <>.        <>.       . ,  !!!


  .         .

----------

1   ,      ,   .  ?

----------

,    checkXML ,   ,     (    )  :Wow:

----------


## lubezniy

** ,   ?     .

----------

-  an_adr.rar,   ?  ?  :Frown:

----------

:Embarrassment:

----------

> . , .  ,  ,  ?


 '',  ''.

----------


## julyel

> ,    checkXML ,   ,     (    )


  !

----------

.11  303  :yes:

----------


## 07

> -4-2   -.   COM-   .  : -2147467262 .   ?


   .    43.   .

----------

:Big Grin:

----------

> .    43.   .


  .

----------

[     .    :   (13) / 300 / 100 * -   *  ?[/QUOTE]
      ( )
http://www. gazeta- unp. ru/

----------

2
***30:    <>.   <> = 11969.00  <>  1-    2008- ,      (   ),   
2
***30:    <>.   <> = 2524.00  <>  2-    2008- ,      (   ),   

 help

----------

- 11969    (  !),         :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

**,       1 ?

----------

, ,

----------

***30: .         :       ?

----------


## Tigrasha

1.     + 2  buhsoft.ru ( ),    . -   ?    ..? 
2.        ,     ?    ,    ,  ,   " " 
, ?  :Frown:

----------

http://expert-soft.ru/

----------


## Elenge

> ?


 :  
http://www.gnivc.ru/Document.aspx?id=80

----------


## lubezniy

> :


  .

----------


## lubezniy

> 1.     + 2  buhsoft.ru ( ),    . -   ?    ..?


.    (  ,   ,     -  ).




> 2.        ,     ?    ,    ,  ,   " "


 ?   ,    .

----------


## Elenge

,  ,     ))))   .
 :Big Grin:

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,


     ", **   ".    - .   -   , ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ,     ))))   .


?        - 29  2008 ?

----------


## Tigrasha

:Smilie: 
          .. -     ...
  ,       ""   :Confused:  
  -     5 ().  ,   ?      ,   ,   .

----------


## Asekeevo

,           - Spu_orb      ?  ,  ?

----------


## 2006

> !
> 2.       2 :  -   ,   - .  5          , ..       ,  .       .             .   ,       -11.
>  ?


-    .           ,              ,            .

----------

> 2
> ***30:    <>.   <> = 11969.00  <>  1-    2008- ,      (   ),   
>  help


        ?     ...      2008.,      2008.,        2008.   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> .. -     ...
>   ,       ""   
>   -     5 ().  ,   ?      ,   ,   .


     5  .         .

----------


## lubezniy

> 2008.,      2008.


  .       2008 .  2008 .,      .    .

----------


## natpol

, ,   1  157   -2008,    ?
  -       ,  1-  .

----------

-4-2  -4-1 
     3  -    -4-2,    -4-1    -11
     - -11   -  ,   4-2  4-1    2      ...????

----------

01.07.2008  31.12.2008,   2
!!!20:        .
<> = 01.07.2008,       2 ,   1  ,  <> = 15.02.2008,       !
------------------------------------------------------
   :
  2    01.02.2008 - 15.02.2008       01.07.2008  - 31.12.2008 -   ????  ?

----------

> -4-2  -4-1 
>      3  -    -4-2,    -4-1    -11
>      - -11   -  ,   4-2  4-1    2      ...????


 ?        ,       C-4-2  C-4-1,    .

----------


## Veta-S

?

----------


## Veta-S

> ?        ,       C-4-2  C-4-1,    .

----------

, -,   ,     
    4

----------


## lubezniy

> :
>   2    01.02.2008 - 15.02.2008       01.07.2008  - 31.12.2008 -   ????  ?


     ""?

----------

> , ,   
>      ",    ".    - .   -   , ,    .
> __________________


1.          :    ...  11 969  2524

           ( 2007)        ,        2007  (      )

 ( .1)  - 11969  - 2524   "",        

    ...     :Embarrassment:

----------


## -

,     ,     ,  ,   
. 2008 "-976"
2008             "426174"
2008               "420624"
   2008  "-4574" 
 :
2
***30:    <>.   <> = -4574.00  <>  1-    2008- ,  2008-    (   ),   



2
***40: .   <>  <> [426174.00]  
<> [420624.00]     2008-   <> + 
<> [-4574.00]     2008-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2009-   <> - 
<> [-976.00]     2008-   <>.
.., [426174.00]   [420624.00] + [-4574.00] + [0.00] - [-976.00] = [417026.00].



2
***40: .   <>  <> [254931.00]  
<> [255444.00]     2008-   <> + 
<> [896.00]     2008-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2009-   <> - 
<> [-383.00]     2008-   <>.
.., [254931.00]   [255444.00] + [896.00] + [0.00] - [-383.00] = [256723.00].


 :Embarrassment: 	     (       +    )       (, -, ):
 0                          :      ,      =( +1) ( 30);
 0                        ,             -        =( +1)    0 ( 30);
* 0 -                       =( +1),           -             - 0 ( 30).*

----------

,   ,     -11. 
    1    .         .    -11   :       /  ?

----------


## -

,      ??

----------

.      ))))
...
      2007 
  2007              ,     2008     2008
      2008   
!

----------


## -

> .      ))))
> ...
>       2007 
>   2007              ,     2008     2008
>       2008   
> !


?
        :								
2007		        -976.00				        -		 		
   :		        -976.00				        -		 		

     :										
		      426174.00				      			 					
     :				
2007		        -976.00				        -		 		
2008		      420624.00				      			 		
   :		      419648.00				      			 		

        :											

2008		        4574.00				        -		 		
   :		        4574.00				        -	:		 		
2
***30:    <>.   <> = -976.00  <>  1-    2007- ,  2008-    (   ),   



2
***30:    <>.   <> = -383.00  <>  2-    2007- ,  2008-    (   ),   



2
***30:    <>.   <> = -896.00  <>  2-    2008- ,  2008-    (   ),   



2
***40: .   <>  <> [426174.00]  
<> [420624.00]     2008-   <> + 
<> [4574.00]     2008-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2009-   <> - 
<> [0.00]     2008-   <>.
.., [426174.00]   [420624.00] + [4574.00] + [0.00] - [0.00] = [425198.00].



2
***40: .   <>  <> [254931.00]  
<> [255444.00]     2008-   <> + 
<> [-896.00]     2008-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2009-   <> - 
<> [0.00]     2008-   <>.
.., [254931.00]   [255444.00] + [-896.00] + [0.00] - [0.00] = [254548.00].

----------


## lubezniy

*-*,       ,     - ,   .

----------

526       :Frown:

----------

!!!!   :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> *-*,       ,     - ,   .


 :Love:  :Wow:   !  !
/        :Frown: /

----------


## natpol

*lubezniy*,  ,    514 ,    ! .

----------


## 2006

> ,   ,     -11. 
>     1    .         .    -11   :       /  ?


         ,       ,    "",   -11         ,         , (   )

----------

!       .
  ,             .
  !

----------


## ***

,    ,      :Smilie:

----------

...      ? (  )

----------

5     .  ,     3 .,

----------


## sinebab

. (,   ..)    ,   ,  .      (, ,     !!!)      ( ):      ,      (5  )  2  -4-1  -4-2,      2 ,   . ,  .

----------


## terentevaj

,       : 
 COM.  80004004 . 	 
   121     RUN|!.     . 1405  :Smilie: 
??   .

----------


## .

! ,    ,   !   -4-2   "  "  "   /"?     .  .  ?   . .    . /  - ,        ,   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tigrasha

> 5  .         .


   5 5.50.14, ,   ? 
 ,   -     
 :Confused:

----------

,     .            .            -4-1               -4-2?

----------

> -4-2?


   ,

----------


## 2007

> -4-2?


  :yes:   .

----------

,           ,   -     ?

----------

> .


!     ,

----------


## ***

:
    <_>
                           <> : 2008
**40              48

----------


## Svetlana-buh

, .    ,       .  ,    ,   -4-1?    ? ?
  .       ,    50 .,       .   ?

----------

*****,     ,     2007 ,    . .

----------

> 2 
>  -  1,5  - 
>  -  3-  - ?
>    ?


      3 ?    ...

----------


## Super_lady

-   :

   214  'CODER'  . 12

,

----------


## upfr06

> ,     .


    -         .    -    ,         -4.

----------

?

----------

> ?


  ?

----------

"  COM "?   ?

----------

,.     , .  ,       (  ),       . 
   11, -     .  ,      ,     ,  11 .

     11,
     -  2007?
  2008?
    - 2008?

 ,       .

.

----------


## Alq

.
        , ..  -  .    .        .    . 
   .-   :Frown: 
  ,                 .   ?   ? 
    -   ?

----------


## aziL

!
  ,   . 1:  8    (    )?  :Frown:

----------

> ?


- Xml 2007

----------


## aziL

.:   -11  *  ,*     ,      ?

----------


## aziL

1: 8, ,  1.6.12 ()?

----------

PERSickLIGHT, 1.34?

----------

-    
  - 2.5.5  30.12.2008
  .  .

         ?

----------

.   1:8, !  -1 -  :  

(:     
   "1" .  " ":    -    !
   "1" .  " ":    -      :     !)
  ?

----------


## aziL

"1" .  " ":    -    !
     -1 
     :     !)
 ,  , ,  .

----------


## Kroki

,   ,    .     !!!10: .  ,  ,    / <>:

    .,   -   ,      ,   .
  .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   ,    .     !!!10: .  ,  ,    / <>:
> 
>     .,   -   ,      ,   .
>   .


 ,      (, ,      )             .      (  2002 ,   -   ),     .

----------


## lubezniy

> .:   -11  *  ,*     ,      ?


.     .

----------


## Kroki

,    , - ?     .     1 7.7

----------


## lubezniy

> -    
>   - 2.5.5  30.12.2008
>   .  .
>          ?


  :

1.    .
2.         c:\Program Files\PD_SPU\kladr (      ).        .
3.       ,   .

       .  ,            (     ).          .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    , - ?     .     1 7.7


      1.  -   "  ",     .    -    1   (  7.7,   8).

----------


## Kroki

. -  .          .     .    -   ,   .   ,  .

----------


## lubezniy

> 5 5.50.14, ,   ? 
>  ,   -


 ...      ,   . ,       - ,    (    ).
P. S.:    ,   ,   .     "" - " " - "   ".

----------


## lubezniy

> "  COM "?   ?


   CheckXML.   .

----------


## lubezniy

> 5     .  ,     3 .,


,       .                .      .

----------


## lubezniy

> :
>     <_>
>                            <> : 2008
> **40              48


,      .    .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     .            .            -4-1               -4-2?


   ,  .

----------


## lubezniy

> ! ,    ,   !   -4-2   "  "  "   /"?     .  .  ?   . .    . /  - ,        ,   ?


.        - ( ,  ),   - - .         ,    (     ).

----------


## lubezniy

> ,       : 
>  COM.  80004004 .      
>    121     RUN|!.     . 1405 
> ??   .


    .   .

----------

?

----------

Kroki, 1 7,7   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> .
>         , ..  -  .    .        .    . 
>    .-  
>   ,                 .   ?   ? 
>     -   ?


  ,     .   - ,    (     100%),         .

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


 .

----------

> .


..     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ..     ?


.             .    .

----------


## sovetov

, ,    -  (27-2; 232000-19756).    .    ?

----------

!  ,    ,   ?
.
!!!20: . ..   <>     <>,    ,  <>  <>   ,   ""  "",   <>    ().

----------

,     ,    3-4-2            ?

----------


## lubezniy

> !  ,    ,   ?
> .
> !!!20: . ..   <>     <>,    ,  <>  <>   ,   ""  "",   <>    ().


   -   .      ,  ,      .
  -         /   ,     ,     .
,   . ,    .

----------


## _

...         
)

----------


## lubezniy

> ...         
> )


http://www.gnivc.ru/Document.aspx?id=80 (   )
http://www.lubezniy.ru/kladr/address/
http://checkpsn.narod.ru/

    .

----------


## _

*lubezniy*,   ,       ..         -  ?    ,   :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

,      ???

----------


## _

*lubezniy*,  ,     CheckXMLInst,       ...     :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

**,          2.4.1 ,    2.5.5 ...   ?   ,          ?

----------


## _

*lubezniy*,     :Wow:  !!!

----------

> *lubezniy*,     !!!


   !  ?

----------


## Elizavetta

:      
!!!20:    <>.  <>, ,

----------

,  ,   : , -11  ,   -6-1, 3-4-2  ,       2008.  . ?             ?  !!!!!!!!!

----------


## lubezniy

> :      
> !!!20:    <>.  <>, ,


      -    .

----------


## _

**,   570  ,     ,           !   !!!   :Wow: 
           CheckXML  :Wink:

----------

/  1   30  ,         /.
   "   "   ?

----------


## Alq

> ,     .   - ,    (     100%),         .


 ,          /. 
    .-   "   -  ",    ?      27-2   23200000-10047.

----------

> - Xml 2007


     ,     2008 .

----------

,      2008 . 
:
1.        .           .        .    ?
2.      .   ,   .         ,        

                    -11.           " ",    ,  ,     .  .

----------


## lubezniy

> CheckXML


1.  CheckXML
2.    "" - "  "
3.    .

----------


## lubezniy

> /  1   30  ,         /.
>    "   "   ?


,   .

----------


## olija

,  " "-       -  (1)          (2)      ?       (1).   :Embarrassment:

----------


## birdie

-11    "1 032 672.00"   "1 032 672".      ?     ?

----------


## 1706

,   ,        ,      .
  :
.   COM-   .  : -2147221005  
    .     ...
      (   09.01.09)     .
       . 
 -?   ?

----------


## Inna Shulga

,      ,    36!

----------

> ,   ,        ,      .
>   :
> .   COM-   .  : -2147221005  
>     .     ...
>       (   09.01.09)     .
>        . 
>  -?   ?


      CHECKXML,      .
   .       2009 .

----------

,        -4-2        ,      (  ..  <>="",          <>   <>,     ()  <> :Smilie: .

----------

> -11    "1 032 672.00"   "1 032 672".      ?     ?


 11  ,   ,   .

----------

, ,       .   - .     ,     .   -      . ?     ?    1 ,   ,   .
  .  ,          ?     ,       ,     .   ,            ?   ,    ?   ,      ?
   !

----------


## 1706

> CHECKXML,      .
>    .       2009 .


!!! .   !        ,   1  2 .
  ,   2    ? 
 ?

----------


## -

,     .   COM-   .  : -2147221005 ,    2

----------


## _

*lubezniy*  .     ..

----------

! ,  .   -!           ???

----------


## LeonidMV

> ,     .   COM-   .  : -2147221005 ,    2


     :        CheckXML,     ..  ,      .    ,   CheckXML

----------


## _DA

, !
 ,    ,  .  .
      CD,      CD .       :   OLE,  08000046:    COM. 

  ?

----------


## YUM

> , !
>  ,    ,  .  .
>       CD,      CD .       :   OLE,  08000046:    COM. 
> 
>   ?


..,      ? ( )
 " " .    .

----------


## _DA

, .. ..    GAHt       ?

----------


## -

LeonidMV -

----------


## aziL

-11    00001
  -4-2    00002
    ?   1: 8 ,      :   2,  ,      .     1: ?         ,   ?  ? 
, , !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bes75

? ,  -6-1, -11  -4     - ( ,  , )?   ?  ?

----------


## aziL

" ",    ?   ? !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## fr_svetik

1.    ,  ,          3- ,     .     05.08.08   1,5 .    05.08.08  31.12.08   3- ,   2-   ?
2.                ?

----------


## YUM

> (3 -  .  ).    4.4 -     ,    .


,     4.4.   .   .  .

----------


## YUM

> , .. ..    GAHt       ?


1.      . XML-?
2.    ""   ?  -  ?  ?(  )
3.    XML, ""  ,    ? (      ""). ?  ?    ,  ?
4.       ,    "   ".        .

----------


## Elizavetta

1  ,  -11       ?
   2007    12720   400.  2008  .8640  .6480   23667  27696.
                    ?   ?

----------


## _DA

1. 


> XML


2.    -  -   
       -      -
3.     -    -. 
4.       :Embarrassment: 

 ,   ..

----------


## twins

.   ( ),   . 

:   .   . 
 : , .
 ?

  ::  .    (    ). 
 : .
:<>067-403-262 52</>
  .

, ,     .

----------

, .   4   (.).    " "     ?   ,  .

----------


## YUM

> 1. 
> 2.    -  -   
>        -      -
> 3.     -    -. 
> 4.      
> 
>  ,   ..


"  ". ,   , ""      -   (, ,   ..),       .

----------


## _DA

, YUM!

----------


## YUM

> , YUM!


 " "  (-) -.
  .

----------


## prodtorg-gb

!!!
           -  5  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## helgap

,    -4-1   
   31.05.08   ,    01.07      - .       .    
***30    .  .,  ,
=+=67 440 >56800  .

             ?  - ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     4.4.   .   .  .


,  (  ). , .

----------

.   COM-   .  : -2147221005 
  ? (    )

----------


## lubezniy

> ?  - ?


   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 1  ,  -11       ?
>    2007    12720   400.  2008  .8640  .6480   23667  27696.
>                     ?   ?


.    640.  ,   .

----------


## LeonidMV

> !!!
>            -  5


1 :     - 
2 :          ,     30.11.2008,   ,     ,    
   -  ,

----------


## LeonidMV

> .   COM-   .  : -2147221005 
>   ? (    )


.  620

----------


## helgap

> ?


  :Smilie:          ,           56 800, ..         ,   ...       ,         ... 

         ,     ,    ,  ,     56 800

----------

!     1   ?

----------


## -

,      ,    ,  ,   ,   -    ,      / .
   ,  .
.  - , ,  .

----------


## YUM

> ,           56 800, ..         ,   ...       ,         ... 
> 
>          ,     ,    ,  ,     56 800


.       (  )

----------


## Marge

,  .  .  -4-2,     ?    (..)?     ?   -     ?
  1  7.7

----------


## YUM

> ,  .  .  -4-2,     ?    (..)?     ?   -     ?
>   1  7.7


   30 .
  /,     .  . .

----------

> .  620

----------


## Marge

> 30 .
>   /,     .  . .


,   ,    ?      ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   ,    ?      ?


  . .  - 1 . = 30 .

----------


## lubezniy

> -11    "1 032 672.00"   "1 032 672".      ?     ?


  -  .    -   ,     " ".

----------

!!!    ,    "   " .. 2008 .   700 .   ,     .       CheckXML,         "2
***30:    <>.   <> = 700.00  <>  1-    2008- ,      (   ),   ".
  ?     ,  .

----------


## lubezniy

> 1.        .           .        .    ?


,  .  -         "  ()      " (  ,      ).



> 2.      .   ,   .         ,


.  192         , "     ".

----------


## Marge

> http://www.gnivc.ru/Document.aspx?id=80 (   )
> http://www.lubezniy.ru/kladr/address/
> http://checkpsn.narod.ru/
> 
>     .


    ... :Frown: 
   CheckXML?

----------


## lubezniy

> .   ( ),   . 
> 
> :   .   . 
>  : , .
>  ?
> ...
> , ,     .


 ,  ,    ,      ,    ...    " " ( , , ).

----------


## lubezniy

> ...
>    CheckXML?


  ...   "  "  ""?  .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    "   " .. 2008 .


     637.

----------


## Marge

> ...   "  "  ""?  .


,      ,    :Frown:  ..    !

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      ,    ..    !


  ?    ,  .         .

----------


## Marge

> ?    ,  .         .


-  .    ,    ....

----------


## lubezniy

> -  .    ,    ....


,     ?       PFR-700-    ,     . .

----------


## _

*Marge*, 


> ...
>    CheckXML?


    ,  ,          :Wow:

----------


## _

*Marge*,            ,      ,   *lubezniy*

----------


## sovetov

.     .    .         ?    : "    " (229000-23419).

----------


## Prince$$a

1   ?    :Smilie:

----------

> .     .    .         ?    : "    " (229000-23419).


  .
 ,       .
      ,              .

----------

-        3 ,       ?

----------


## manya_ch

: , ,  .          .    (   )  .    -  4-1,      - ,   .    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> -        3 ,       ?


   .

----------


## lubezniy

> : , ,  .          .    (   )  .    -  4-1,      - ,   .    ?


          "    " -       ,     / (, ,   ).

----------


## manya_ch

:Smilie:

----------


## 2007

> "    "


     .  -  ,      .  :Wow: 
  
    ,      1.

----------


## pearlS

, 
           ?
    .
      ;
-11,      .
     -11          ?
    ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

!    ,              !

----------


## pearlS

, 
  -11,     :

2
***30:    <>.   <> = 45921.00  <>  1-    2008- ,      (   ),   


      ?
 :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> , 
>   -11,     :
> 
> 2
> ***30:    <>.   <> = 45921.00  <>  1-    2008- ,      (   ),   
> 
> 
>       ?


.  1.     .

----------


## .

,     ,      ?   -      ..((

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     ,      ?   -      ..((


, -6-1    ...      .

----------


## 2007

*.*,    3
-6-1,   , -4.

----------

, !
  ""    -11    "   ".    2008.   ,         ?

----------


## Marge

> *Marge*,            ,      ,   *lubezniy*


 ,   -    (    ).
    ,  - ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   -    (    ).
>     ,  - ?


        ,   ?

----------


## Marge

> ,   ?


  :Frown:

----------


## 979

, ,              1,5 ... -

----------

> , !
>   ""    -11    "   ".    2008.   ,         ?


      2007    2008 .
       .

----------


## lubezniy

> 


 .  :     (   ,    c:\Program Files\CheckXML)      .     .

----------

, ,       ,         .   ,   ,    ,           ?

----------

> .  :     (   ,    c:\Program Files\CheckXML)      .     .


!

----------


## Marge

> !


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 979

> .


    1?!!!        1,5  
***30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,     ()  <>:

      ,      , .. /,     -    ?! !!!
  " "

----------


## Myltik

!

-, ,    ,      :Redface: 
 , , !
   ,       CHECKXML,   .
   CHECKXML     :Frown: 
  :
indspr c:\windows\system32\indspr.prg    121     RUN|!.     . 1405

----------


## Marge

, ,        ? 1,   ,    ...

!!!10: .  ,  ,    / <>:

----------


## Irinna

,       2008   ,    -11   ?   1,       ,     .

----------

!    !!!

   14.04.2008  31.12.2008,   2
!!!20:        .
<> = 14.04.2008,       2 ,   1  ,  <> = 16.01.2008,       !


    ,     ,          ?

----------


## lubezniy

> !    !!!
> 
>    14.04.2008  31.12.2008,   2
> !!!20:        .
> <> = 14.04.2008,       2 ,   1  ,  <> = 16.01.2008,       !
>     ,     ,          ?


  ,   .  ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,       2008   ,    -11   ?   1,       ,     .


 1  .    ,   .  -11     .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,       CHECKXML,   .
>    CHECKXML    
>   :
> indspr c:\windows\system32\indspr.prg    121     RUN|!.     . 1405


    CheckXML.            .

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,       ,         .   ,   ,    ,           ?


, .
 ,  ,    .

----------

-11    2008 .:

----------

,      :   2008       ,    .  ,     ,  18 "   "     -4-1.   ?

----------

-      .CheckXML

----------


## Irinna

lubezniy  ,

----------


## oksana.gromova83

5.30.53,     50.10.14  ,  ???

----------

> -    -  ,        ,    -4-2,   -6           1 .     -       -            -6?


      20.07.2004  70-     ,     ( )         . ,  1  2005               ,    ,        .  3    17.12.2001  173- "     " ,       ,    ,         .    ,   ,         ,    .          .   15.02.2005  21-11/9167.     ,    ,    ,         20 %.

----------

> , -.. ... 1    -,   1  2008 ,    !
>   ()   -  ....    " ),    ,   ,-    ()     ....
> 
>       ,         .. ?


       ,      ,       .       ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

> -      .CheckXML


http://checkpsn.narod.ru/

----------

, !!!   2008     4 .     .     3.
 c    "  "  " "   3  4?
      " "  "
 !

----------


## 2007

4 .      4 .
,        -   .

----------


## Myltik

> CheckXML.            .


 !     :yes:   , ,  - !!!  ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## NATYE

:Smilie: 
     -      ,      .       ,      -4-2    -4-1.  ?

----------


## NATYE

,         .               ?

----------


## saigak

,   .

----------


## .

> ,


  .   ,

----------


## waw

> ,    ,  .  .
>      CD,      CD .   D    : 
> * OLE,  08000046:    COM*. 
> 
>   ?


    CheckXML. , ,  -    - (  ),     ,    ( )        .     ,      .

       -   .    ,          ().      "".        .

----------


## waw

> **    ...


 .     .     ,      (  CheckXML   ,   )   .      ,     -  .   -       ,     ( ,    -   :Smilie: ).



> ...


    -    .

----------


## lubezniy

> -      ,      .       ,      -4-2    -4-1.  ?


.  -4-2      .

----------


## lubezniy

> .   ,


,    ( " "    ).     -     ,  .

----------


## Larky

> ,


  ,     ,  ...       ...       ,   ,       ...

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     ,  ...       ...       ,   ,       ...


 :Smilie:      .     ,     -  .   -  ""   (  )          .

----------


## Larky

> ,


      ,      ...

----------


## marinka123

-11       ?
  ,       -     ,      ...

----------


## Olga2612()

> -11       ?
>   ,       -     ,      ...


  ,      -. .

----------


## marinka123

?   ?
     -   ,   - ...

----------


## Olga2612()

*lubezniy*, ,-,     .          .            .   ..

----------


## .

*Olga2612()*,        .      -?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Olga2612()

> *Olga2612()*,        .      -?


 ,  (     )  00000083  ..     .

----------


## marinka123

( ) ?
    -   ,     .

----------

- ,   1 ,    -4.1.   4.2.???  !

----------


## waw

> ,-,     .          .            .   .


         CheckXML,    ,   C:\persw\CHECKXML\KLADR\,           .        .

 -    ,   ,  ,     .

        (   ),    ,    ,    ,        ( ).

----------


## waw

> ,  (     )  00000083  ..     .


 ,  ,   .          ,   ,  ,    *  ,       *  (,      ).

----------

2007 .    -11-    , .  :Wink:  :Help!:  :Help!:  :Help!:  :Help!:  :Help!:  :Help!:  :Help!:  :Help!:  :Help!:  :Demonstration:  :Demonstration:  :Demonstration:  :Demonstration:  :Demonstration:  :Demonstration:  :Demonstration:  :Demonstration:  :Demonstration:

----------


## ilmir$

-11

----------


## -7

> 2007 .    -11-    , . :he lp::demo nstr::demo nstr:


   ..    ?

----------


## -7

> -11



 ...  ?   :Wink:

----------


## Olga2612()

. :
  -Cannot update the cursor
  111
,.  99
, .  :SELECT adv_debts_end

----------

> ..    ?


     2007 . .,  "-"

----------

> -11


     ,    ( ),   
 ,     ,     /

----------

> ...       2008.


    ?

----------

> ?


 ""         ,

----------


## .

** ,       -   :Wink:   , ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## .

** ,   2008   .    FAQ,     -11

----------


## lubezniy

> ** ,       -


  ,  .

----------


## lubezniy

> . :
>   -Cannot update the cursor
>   111
> ,.  99
> , .  :SELECT adv_debts_end


    .   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> CheckXML,    ,   C:\persw\CHECKXML\KLADR\,           .        .


         2.1.  -    ,     ,    .



> (   ),    ,    ,    ,        ( ).


    1,           - , ,  .

----------


## .

,    ,       Olga2612().     ,         .
,

----------

> ** ,       -    , ,


    ()     ,    ?

----------


## saigak

- 2    .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    ,       Olga2612().     ,         .
> ,


 -  .
      .             .      -  ,         . .
           :



> -Cannot update the cursor
>   111
> ,.  99
> , .  :*SELECT adv_debts_end*


  ,           -11. ,       .      .

----------


## lubezniy

> ()     ,    ?


  "   "?       .  :Smilie:

----------

> "   "?       .


,-,  ,   :    . 3-  ,   , .
   ,   ,       ,

----------


## lubezniy

> ,-,  ,   :    . 3-  ,   , .
>    ,   ,       ,


 ...  - ,         ...
     FAQ.

----------


## .

** ,    ,     ,      (
 :Wink:           ,   ,     .

----------


## lubezniy

> 


, ...   .  :yes:

----------


## waw

> -Cannot update the cursor
>   111
> ,.  99
> , .  :SELECT adv_debts_end


 :
 ->     ->  ""

----------


## waw

> waw  
>          CheckXML,    ,   C:\persw\CHECKXML\KLADR\,           .        . 
> 
>          2.1.  -    ,     ,    .


  .   CheckXML    ,  *.cdx.
                   .        .

----------

> ...  - ,         ...
>      FAQ.


-,    :    ,      20 .   ,     ,   .
      , ,

----------

> ** ,    ,     ,      (
>           ,   ,     .


   ,           .   ,   .   -,, ,.

----------

1   :   ?
,,, -       ,     .    ,,     ,   .        ,    ?

----------


## ilmir$

!      01.07.2008       16.06.2008

----------

, ,         ?

----------


## lubezniy

> !      01.07.2008       16.06.2008


   ?   .

----------


## Elenge

> , ,         ?


   .      , , ,  , .     .      ,     .

----------


## KocmosMars

1  7.7 . 4.5     .  :Embarrassment:

----------

"  2007"  .        2008 .?   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> "  2007"  .        2008 .?   ?


  ,  .         -   .

----------

> 1  7.7 . 4.5     .


      ,      .

----------


## Slaterina

, 
1) -11     ...        2008  01.01.08  31.12.08,      2007    , ??? 
2)         -        2007. ???

----------

> "  2007"  .        2008 .?   ?


 ,  .
  .

----------


## Kate1001

!      08        3  2008 .    .        2008  -    3   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> , 
> 1) -11     ...        2008  01.01.08  31.12.08,      2007    , ??? 
> 2)         -        2007. ???


  ,    -    .     2007 ,     2008 . . FAQ.

----------


## lubezniy

> !      08        3  2008 .    .        2008  -    3   ?


   -     .

----------

, -,  ,    1 ,     ,   ?

----------


## Kate1001

> -     .


         2008 ?

----------

,              ,       ,       ,             .     1        ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Katebuh

...   :yes:         check XML   (   -  ).

----------

(    ),   ,     !        ,      ! ,       - ,      ,    !!!   , , !

----------

!!!
        .    2        -    1967 ,   ,    -  .     :Demonstration:    ,    ...   :Frown:

----------

-4-1.   ?

----------

> , 
> 1) -11     ...        2008  01.01.08  31.12.08,      2007    , ??? 
> 2)         -        2007. ???


1-, 
2-   -11   ,  ,

----------

> (    ),   ,     !        ,      ! ,       - ,      ,    !!!   , , !


  .

----------

> -4-1.   ?


   . .

----------


## .

> , -,  ,    1 ,     ,   ?


 , , ,

----------


## .

-11       !

----------


## Fedelta

?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

-

----------

.         -  !

----------

> , , ,


     ?    - .        !

----------


## Olga2612()

,,    ? :Asthanos: 

***  COM! 
	80004004

	an_adr2006fp9.AN_ADR2006 an_adr2006fp9.AN_ADR2006
	indspr c:\windows\system32\indspr.prg    121     RUN|!.     . 1405

----------

> .


    ? ,     ,    ,     !

----------

> . .


     .

----------


## .

> .


 , .      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

> .    2        -    1967 ,   ,    -  .       ,    ...


 . ,  ,   ,       .

----------


## lubezniy

> 2008 ?


.

----------

> , .      ?


    ,     .       .     . (    )

 !!!

----------


## Olga2612()

,     .     .      -  ?

----------


## .

,          .       ,      -4-1, ,,

----------


## ksushik2411

,    ,     ?

----------


## .

> .


    ?     ?

----------


## .

> ,     ?


  ?

----------


## ksushik2411

,

----------


## lubezniy

> ,,    ?
> 
> ***  COM!


 ,      CheckXML   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     .     .      -  ?


 ...         .

----------


## Olga2612()

,     :Wow:

----------


## Olga2612()

> ...         .


  ,         3 ...     .       .  ,    .   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,


   -  ?   ,  -,    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,         3 ...     .


      2  ,  3     /.



> .  ,    .   ?


  2 , ,  ,  -   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,


        ?

----------


## ksushik2411

,   , ,

----------


## buhgalter

! , ,        ?  7,     , ?    ,   1-  :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,        ?  7,     , ?    ,   1-


 -  .    .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   , ,


        .    ,        .

----------


## ksushik2411

?  :Frown:

----------


## buhgalter

*lubezniy*,       :Big Grin:

----------

> . ,  ,   ,       .


    2.5.2  21.11.2008     2.5.5.   08.  .       :     4-2          ""  "".     ""  :
    _      _-4-2
	  .    (    ). 
 : , .
	<>
 1-  _-4-2  ... 
2 []: ********* ( ,    )
***   1-  _-4-2  ...
	  .    (    ). 
 : .
	<>014-697-532 67</>

  ,    ... , .

----------


## Olga2612()

> -  ?   ,  -,    ?


    , PCH

----------


## lubezniy

> 2.5.2  21.11.2008     2.5.5.   08.  .       :     4-2          ""  "".     ""  :
>     _      _-4-2
>       .    (    ).


  ...       ?

----------


## .

> ?


 .      ,   ?
 ,      -     ,         !

----------


## ksushik2411

.
  .
  !

----------


## lubezniy

> , , ,


      .      .   ,    ,      ,    .

----------

,   -11  ,        ?
  ?
 -,

----------


## .

**,      ,

----------

> ,   -11  ,        ?
>   ?
>  -,


2008      <>.

----------

- ,      .   - " " -     ,    . / 10%,   . - 4%?       8  6  ,   1968 ..

----------

.   . ,    01.11-31.12     . ,     ?  ,  . 2 .   ?  2  ?  -   ...

----------

, 
   2009 ...

----------

!!!

    ,   .  ,   !  ?

----------


## _

:"  ".    ?

----------

!!!   -  -.  2006   .  ?!!!

----------


## .

**,   -?     .  ,     ?

----------

...         3 ,     50.  .  2007   -4-1   01.01.07 - 12.11.07.                 ...., ,    !

----------


## Rosa

,   ?     , ,         2007 ,     ?     -5...

----------


## .

**,   , . -

----------


## Eliska

, !
   ,     . -,   ?  -  ,   ,   ?
, -,   ...   ,      .  01.10.08  10.12.2008   01.12.2008  31.12.2008? 2      .   ,        . 
 !!!

----------

.  !!!
...,    ( 1,5  3 )    ?

----------


## Katebuh

-        check XML (    -  ),    ?

----------


## .

> ..,    ( 1,5  3 )    ?

----------

:Smilie:      -...           ...,    ...!  :Smilie:

----------

> -        check XML (    -  ),    ?


     .

----------


## LeonidMV

> ,   ?     , ,         2007 ,     ?     -5...


    5       2007-,    .
.  2008 ,   "  5"     5.40.01  02.04.2008    5.30.75  27.02.2008 ( -     ),    2009 -

----------


## CPA

:           .   .       -      ,    -       ?

(  ,     ?)

----------


## _

:"  ".    ?!!!!!!!!!!C...

----------

.   . ,    . +  ,  .      . . .    ""...

----------

*CPA*, 
   .   . ,    . +  ,  .      . . .    ""...

----------

> ,   -11  ,        ?
>   ?
>  -,


  -2009

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     . -,   ?  -  ,   ,   ?


    ?   .



> , -,   ...   ,      .  01.10.08  10.12.2008   01.12.2008  31.12.2008? 2      .   ,        .


    (     ).    (    ),   ,     ( 01.10  31.12).

----------


## lubezniy

> - ,      .   - " " -     ,    . / 10%,   . - 4%?       8  6  ,   1968 ..


        .     CheckXML   .

----------


## lubezniy

> !!!
> 
>     ,   .  ,   !  ?


     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> :           .   .       -      ,    -       ?
> (  ,     ?)


    ,   .      .
 ,   ,       (10%  ).

----------


## lubezniy

> :"  ".    ?!!!!!!!!!!C...


  (, )?

----------

: 3 , 2 . , 2 . ,   ...    -4-1    .... ...

----------


## _

> (, )?


   2.3 -  ,       .      2009...

----------


## lubezniy

> 2.3 -  ,       .      2009...


,        CheckXML   .

----------

4-1.          1,5 .   ,        ,             (, )      1  7.7?  :Confused:  :Dezl:

----------

,   ,          ,          ??? (

----------


## _

...   2007  ,  2007   ...    2    2008 ..    ?

----------

> ...   2007  ,  2007   ...    2    2008 ..    ?


    ,  -11 ,
 ,

----------

> ,   ,          ,          ??? (


    ,

----------

....
 . ,  . -. 1( 8) ,  
"         !"
 ?

----------


## 86

,   -11      , ..    ,   ????  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------

( ).      -4-1 ., .

----------

> ( ).      -4-1 ., .


  F1

----------

> F1


 ,         -4-1

----------

> ,         -4-1


  .
 F1  ,     ,      .

----------

> .
>  F1  ,     ,      .


       !    F1   ?

----------

> ,         -4-1


   -,                .
   -> .

----------

> -,                .
>    -> .


  .          -4-1.       .

----------

> !    F1   ?


  "" .      .

----------


## 36

-11     , ..    2008    2009.  ?    =?

----------

> -11     , ..    2008    2009.  ?    =?


  ,-

----------

> ,   -11      , ..    ,   ????


 2  :-11  ,

----------


## .

!!!!

----------

> -11     , ..    2008    2009.  ?    =?


 ,    2008  2009     ,     2008   -11.

----------


## 2007

> ,    2008  2009    ,     2008   -11.


  .

----------

, ,     ,    ??

    _      _-4-2
	Pattern constraint failed. 
The element: '' has an invalid value according to its data type.
	<>179724.4</>

----------

, !     ?    ,   ,

----------


## -85

, ,        .,     ?

----------

*-85*, 
  . ...

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,     ,    ??
> 
>     _      _-4-2
>     Pattern constraint failed. 
> The element: '' has an invalid value according to its data type.
>     <>*179724.4*</>


 ,          .         2 (     ).

----------


## _

** ,   2007  2008  31.12.07  31.12.08?

----------

?
         3 .    .        /    .

    -4-1  4-2  

-4-1   01.01.08-31.10.08  
-4-2   01.10.08-31.12.08    ......  ?

----------

> ,          .         2 (     ).


  - 1 .  -  ,   ,   -  !   .

----------

> , ,        .,     ?


 -  .

----------


## waw

> .,     ?


 -  
(   - , , )

        :
<> - </>
<></>

----------


## Gulera

, .   
 -   -   
  - 2.3.         4-1.         ,   .   ,    ,    ,   -    .        4-1  ,      ,      .         ...  ,   ??????

----------


## twins

:     , ..      .    ,      .   -  ?   .               () ? -     ?

----------


## .

> ...


   ,      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

-      ,   .
     .      .
  ,

----------


## twins

> ,    2008  2009     ,     2008   -11.


      ,          - 2008 .  2009 . 
      .

----------


## Eliska

-    ? 
     , ,   ,   .   ,        .     ?

----------


## inna_kio

! , , -   ,          ,       .      ?

----------

.      ,       .   -4-1   , .     (  . )     -4-2,  ???

----------


## .

> .     (  . )


      .          .        :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> ! , , -   ,          ,       .      ?


  ?

----------


## inna_kio

,    -..    /...

----------


## YUM

> -    ? 
>      , ,   ,   .   ,        .     ?


   ,    ,      ,     ,  . (  cdx)     .
  ,         .    . ... ...

----------


## YUM

> ,    -..    /...


       (   2)    .
,   "",  -
   (/),  .

----------

> ?
>          3 .    .        /    .
> 
>     -4-1  4-2  
> 
> -4-1   01.01.08-31.10.08  
> -4-2   01.10.08-31.12.08    ......  ?


  ?

----------


## Eliska

> ,    ,      ,     ,  . (  cdx)     .
>   ,         .    . ... ...



 , ?
   , ,   ,     -  .

----------


## .

> -4-1  01.01.08-31.10.08


   1,5  3-     .         -  ,

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    -..    /...


  "/ 00000" (  )  .         ,    ,  ,  .

----------


## YUM

> "/ 00000" (  )  .         ,    ,  ,  .


  "    " /  .   ""  .. "00000 " ? :Wink:

----------


## Rosa

..           "  "P" ( )    PFR-700*2.XML          .... ?  :Wow:  
   5

----------


## Gulera

> ,      ?


   ,  ,      1,5 ....

----------


## inna_kio

> "    " /  .   ""  .. "00000 " ?


   .     .   ?

----------

> .     .   ?


  . 
    .
   /   .

----------

!   !!! 
   -        .    -           2008  (     ,    )  ,  -        ,                   .
   -                  .
.
      .

----------


## lubezniy

> ..           "  "P" ( )    PFR-700*2.XML          .... ?  
>    5


CheckPSN       .  CheckXML.

----------


## lubezniy

> "    " /  .   ""  .. "00000 " ?


. -       .

----------


## Rosa

> CheckPSN       .  CheckXML.


, ...

----------


## Asekeevo

,  4  "" :  ,   ,     ,    ,  ..  ,    ,     ,    (    ),         CheckXML,    ,    .      , :    ,       :    ...       -   .   ,     ...   ,  CheckXML,   ,      ...      ?  !

----------


## TTTTkoll

**
 -    
  - 2008.2  01.11.2008
http://034.pfr.ru/files/docpu/Install_DocPU_2008.2.exe
  ,  .    .

 lubezniy!
 ,     .           ,     .   , !
!

----------

!
         ()  1997
 !
  !

----------


## jamayka

,    ?          -     ,  ,   -   ???

----------


## waw

> CheckXML,    ,    .      , :    .      ?


 ,  .     ,      -,     .

1.  CheckXML     Visual FoxPro ( ).          ,   ,      - (SP).

2.      ,     ( CheckXML  CheckXML,   )     -   .  CheckXML   8-     SP1,  ,       8-,   SP1 ( SP -    ).     (dll-)    (     ,     ).    CheckXML ""  CheckXML,   ,     .

  :

   CheckXML,   ,    CheckXML,     (    -    ).

1.   CheckXML,   ,  CheckXML,    .      ,         -    ,     ,   .



2.     ,  CheckXML,     -  ,         .



3.  ()  dll-    CheckXML (vfp8r.dll  vfp8rrus.dll).      WINDOWS\SYSTEM32 (   Windows XP).    .

   -    . ,    ,   .     - .

----------

,    , . -1  -2      ?

----------

> ....
>  . ,  . -. 1( 8) ,  
> "         !"
>  ?


  :2008- -  2009-

----------


## Asekeevo

> ,  .     ,      -,     .
> 1.   CheckXML,   ,  CheckXML,    .      ,         -    ,     ,   .
> 2.     ,  CheckXML,     -  ,         .


  ,    ,      (   ,  , )        .   dipost,    ,         2 .   .3    .  ,     ,      -Chechxml  ,    ,          ,       -5   2006?      ?

----------


## waw

> ,      -Checkxml ,    ,          ,       -5   2006?      ?


    Program Files   .      "   "   .

   , ,   ,   ,     (dll),     ,   WINDOWS\SYSTEM32    (    XP).



> ,     ,      -Checkxml


-    .           ?  ,   CheckXML,      ,    .

,  ,      -  ,   ,    CheckXML.

----------

,          !        (     ...

----------


## _

!?!??!      ?

----------


## lubezniy

> **
>  -    
>   - 2008.2  01.11.2008
> http://034.pfr.ru/files/docpu/Install_DocPU_2008.2.exe
>   ,  .    .
> 
>  lubezniy!
>  ,     .           ,     .   , !
> !


.

1.      (   C  Program Files\).
2.      BASE     kladr.dbf  street.dbf. 
3.            kladr.dbf  street.dbf  ()  ,      (. 2).
4.   (   . 1),   ImportKLADR.exe,    ,   .  :       (  -  1,5 ),         (      ).      ,   .

----------


## Asekeevo

> -    .           ?  ,   CheckXML,      ,    .


,    ,    ScekPSN,   ,        ,    CPSNXML,   .

----------


## KATRIN_M

, ,    ,   2008 .   .  1 7.7    -4-2.  ,   -4-1 ?

----------


## _

.
,         ?        ,   ,       . 
  .           ,     .   ?

----------

!
   1 8.1.   ,    -11          .   -  ,  "  3  : -       !"
, ,   ?

----------

> ,  .     ,      -,     .


   CHECKXML   "  ".

 CHECKXML            "".

      CHECKXML           (  -). 

     ..     .
( )

----------


## lubezniy

> !
>    1 8.1.   ,    -11          .   -  ,  "  3  : -       !"
> , ,   ?


 FAQ (   1)     .

----------


## lubezniy

> !
>          ()  1997
>  !
>   !


,      5 (   - .  2).

----------

> !
>          ()  1997
>  !
>   !


-

----------

1 7.7

----------


## vesnas

,       ,   ,  ,    buhsoft,    + 2 2008, ,      ,

----------

,  !!!  ! :Kiss:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,       ,   ,  ,    buhsoft,    + 2 2008, ,      ,


    ?

----------


## CElena

, ,   ( )     5   .
 ,          .       ?

----------


## birdie

,     2009-2010.       ,

----------

> ,     2009-2010.       ,


  .    ,       .

----------


## LeonidMV

> , ,   ( )     5   .
>  ,          .       ?


.   -   .      ,     -

----------

,        ,     ?

----------


## .

**,  1,5  .

----------


## Rosa

,    ,     ,         ,          (   4/10)   ...

----------

http://www.buhsoft.ru/
http://checkpsn.narod.ru/

----------


## irina0977

> ,


, ,   -  1 7.7      . .

----------


## olunchik

-11 (      ).    CheckXML  ,       . 

: <p><font color="blue">2<br>
!!!20: .  &lt;&gt;, ,   :</font><br>

   ?   ,       ,   :EEK!:

----------

,     -  .
:  01  11 (?)  2008  -     -   () .     2008    .  - /      (  ),       .   1 (      )   ,     ,  ,   - , ..         ).    checkpsn ,       - " ". ,     ?     /    ...   .  ,     ?     ?

----------

> -11 (      ).    CheckXML  ,       .


    (-11) ?   ,  /  .      / .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## CElena

> ...   -   .      ,     -


, !     http://www.pfrmsk.ru/pu/info/p1.htm 

,  ,      :   ,     (  1/2 ?),      ,    -...  :Frown:

----------


## waw

> CHECKXML            "".


   .      .  ,   ,    (   -L) -       .      DLL,       -L   DLL    ,   EXE.

----------


## olunchik

> (-11) ?   ,  /  .      / .


  :Frown:

----------

> .      .  ,   ,    (   -L) -       .      DLL,       -L   DLL    ,   EXE.


 
CHECKXML.EXE PFR.........(  )

----------

> -11 (      ).    CheckXML  ,       . 
> 
> : <p><font color="blue">2<br>
> !!!20: .  &lt;&gt;, ,   :</font><br>
> 
>    ?   ,       ,


   .

----------

! , ,       .  -.          ,     .

----------

.   .

----------

> 1 7.7


     1 ?!

----------

> .   .


        .
           .    www \ pfr . ru     '-' .

----------

> .   .


www\ epfr . ru

----------


## Fanni

()  .,      .    .    .

----------


## Rosa

> http://www.buhsoft.ru/
> http://checkpsn.narod.ru/


,    ...    ?

----------

""    checkpsn,  .    ,      :Confused: 
  -   .

 :Embarrassment:          ?
(      , .  )

----------

> ""    checkpsn,  .    ,     
>   -   .
> 
>          ?
> (      , .  )


  /  ?   - .   .    -   .   /  ...

----------

> /  ?   - .   .    -   .   /  ...


    ,    .

----------

... , -    1  ?
.....

----------

: 31   20.00    .    .  ?    ,    .                .  ,  ,        ...  " "    -       (   ,         :Smilie: )

----------

> . , -    1  ?


?     ,       , , . ,  .  ,   -   ...

----------

> ?     ,       , , . ,  .  ,   -   ...


,   .  ,    ... :Redface: 
,     ,   .       ,   ,   .     ..       ,   ...

----------


## waw

> CHECKXML.EXE PFR.........(  )


         ("   ").

----------

, .

----------

,     (    :Smilie: )
 -  ,      :   -. 
: http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=pressa/xmltest/at.php

----------


## twins

> !?!??!      ?


      .    ,    "",   .

----------


## _

*twins*, 


> ,    "",   .


 ,      ,  ..    "",           ...   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

> ?     ,       , , . ,  .  ,   -   ...


 ,    -    2007 ,         .  :




> ,  ,     ,     ,


    :



> .
>                 :  01.01.  31.12.;
>          : 	 01.01.  31.12.
>  	ʻ           .
>              ,  	   .
>  	               .

----------

,     .

----------

> ,     .


   .    .        -      .

----------

,    ,     .     ,     .

----------

,    -11   ? 
 , ?   ? 
        ...  :Frown:

----------


## KATRIN_M

-     1 7.7  -4-1   ?

----------

!        "***50:     .    PFR-700-Y-9999-ORG-999-999-999999-DCK-99999-DPT-999999-DCK-99999"

   . , ,   ?!

 !

----------

> ,    -11   ? 
>  , ?   ? 
>         ...


    ,  .
,  -      .

----------

> -     1 7.7  -4-1   ?


  " "    ""  "".
      4-1.

----------


## waw

> "***50:     .    PFR-700-Y-9999-ORG-999-999-999999-DCK-99999-DPT-999999-DCK-99999"
> 
>    .


    ,   ,    (    XML 7.0)

,       ,       .

   :
1)    ,    ( );
2)   ,   ;
3)   ,   .

    :
PFR-700-Y-2008-ORG-087-107-015801-DCK-00002-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML

----------


## lubezniy

> !        "***50:     .    PFR-700-Y-9999-ORG-999-999-999999-DCK-99999-DPT-999999-DCK-99999"
> 
>    . , ,   ?!
> 
>  !


     .      XXX-XXX-XXXXXX.      .

----------

,  !   , ,   -  


> 2007 ,


    2007  ""? , -  2008? (  11.01.2008,    01  11.01.2008,  ,      2008  (      ).
   -  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  !   , ,   -      2007  ""? , -  2008? (  11.01.2008,    01  11.01.2008,  ,      2008  (      ).
>    -  ?


 -   2007.           2007 .    ,  ,  01.01.2007  11.01.2008.       , . .  .     .

----------

> -   2007.           2007 .    ,  ,  01.01.2007  11.01.2008.       , . .  .     .


        2007  ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> 2007  ,   .


.     .

----------

,  -4      /    ?   1-2-3 ,  - ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  -4      /    ?   1-2-3 ,  - ?


.

----------


## Rosa

> ,     (   )
>  -  ,      :   -. 
> : http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=pressa/xmltest/at.php


... ...
,   ...              ...                 ,          ?

----------

> ,   ,    (    XML 7.0)
> 
> ,       ,       .
> 
>    :
> 1)    ,    ( );
> 2)   ,   ;
> 3)   ,   .
> 
> ...


    ))
 ,      .    .    ,   ,  , 1613  .

  ,   ?! , -,  .

  .         ( 3)       .  ,   (        ).

   : 
   31.07.2008  04.08.2008,   2
!!!20:        .
<> = 31.07.2008,       2 ,   1  ,  <> = 30.06.2008,       !

  ? -,    ...

, , !

----------


## Nn12

.   1 .,   .

----------

> .   1 .,   .


.

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      .    .    ,   ,  , 1613  .
>   ,   ?! , -,  .


    . ,  .




> .         ( 3)       .  ,   (        ).
> 
>    : 
>    31.07.2008  04.08.2008,   2
> !!!20:        .
> <> = 31.07.2008,       2 ,   1  ,  <> = 30.06.2008,       !
> 
>   ? -,    ...


    ?  - .      .

----------

> . ,  .
> 
> 
>     ?  - .      .


 ! ! ))
 ,  .  ,   ,   !

----------

,                         ,..     .                            .            ?                 ?? ...     ..        ..??

----------

,   ...
    ...
    ?

----------


## Nn12

> .


C!! :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## CatWoman

,     ,  ,     , ,

----------

!!!    .     

!!!20:    <>.  <>, ,   : 
(  -4-2)

----------

,    ?   5  5.50.10  11.12.2008 .  -4.2, , .     ?

----------

> ,     ,  ,     , ,


 .
  . 
     ?
      .

     Excel 
 ->Excel(   VBA). 

    " "   "  " (   )  
  Excel.

----------

> !!!    .     
> 
> !!!20:    <>.  <>, ,   : 
> (  -4-2)


   , ,   ..

----------

> .         ( 3)       .  ,   (        ).
> 
>    : 
>    31.07.2008  04.08.2008,   2
> !!!20:        .
> <> = 31.07.2008,       2 ,   1  ,  <> = 30.06.2008,       !
> 
>   ? -,    ...


  .      -          (   ) ..      ,           -  .

----------

> , ,   ..


        !

----------


## lubezniy

> !!!    .     
> 
> !!!20:    <>.  <>, ,   : 
> (  -4-2)


     "- "   .

----------


## lubezniy

> !


  ,        ? ,    ...

----------


## Rosa

> ,   ...              ...                 ,          ?


,   , ...    5

----------


## Lorbeer

,    ( , ),     .  11 ,       (((.
      - ?
    - ?  ,   ,     ( ).

----------

!!!!!!!!!    !!!

----------


## Teletu

,        ?

----------


## Teletu

> ,   , ...    5


   ?            .

----------


## _DA

. ,   .
  ,     .
 ,       ,       -   
  ?

----------


## Rosa

> ?            .


     ,   ...    ,  ,    ...   -  ...

----------

> !


          ,      ,  .

----------

> . ,   .
>   ,     .
>  ,       ,       -   
>   ?


   -

----------

,       .    ,   ,    ,  ?

----------


## twins

*_*
 ,    .   ,            .  .   .    . 
     -   :Smilie: )

----------


## Elizavetta

40   -11    ?          0          0

----------


## LeonidMV

> ,    ?   5  5.50.10  11.12.2008 .  -4.2, , .     ?


  CheckXML.  http://www.buhsoft.ru/.

----------


## _DA

> -


, !
   ..     ..
 ? ,  ?

----------

, !      ?    ?     - ? .

----------

> , !
>    ..     ..
>  ? ,  ?


 
    (,  )


    '-'   .

----------


## Asekeevo

> ,  .     ,      -,     .


*waw*      !  :Smilie:   ,    ,     ,        ,    sistem 32  ,      ,   dipost( )   CheckXML     CheckXML

----------


## Rimskaya

!
   1 
   :
 1-  _  ... 

2
***   1-  _  ...
   .    (    ). 
 : . 
 <>1</> 

   _ _ 
    1 1 
. 
 1 
 0 

 :Frown: (

----------


## _

*twins*,   :Embarrassment:   ...

----------

> !
>    1 
>    :
>  1-  _  ... 
> 
> 2
> ***   1-  _  ...
>    .    (    ). 
>  : . 
> ...


            2008.

    .
  .

----------


## Rimskaya

!

----------


## LeonidMV

> ,   , ...    5


     ,   ?
  ,       LeonidMV@yandex.ru.

----------


## Irinna

,    2008      ,  ,    ,        ,    1 ,   ***30:    <>.        <>.       :

***30:    <>.        <>.       :

   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    2008      ,  ,    ,        ,    1 ,   ***30:    <>.        <>.       :
> 
> ***30:    <>.        <>.       :
> 
>    ?


 ,  1  .

----------


## waw

> Rosa  
> ,   ...              ...                 ,          ? 
> 
> ,   , ...    5


        :
1)   (Notepad)
2)  -> ,       " ",    (    PRF-...xml),    ,   ,   .
3)  (Ctrl-F)     .       :
<>,</>
4)   ,      .

----------

> .      -          (   ) ..      ,           -  .


  , - ?

----------

> , !      ?    ?     - ? .


  -  01.03.2009 .   !    - ? :EEK!:

----------

> ,    ( , ),     .  11 ,       (((.
>       - ?
>     - ?  ,   ,     ( ).

----------

> ,        ?


         ,

----------

, ,     
   , -

----------

> 


,    ?    ? ( )

----------


## NataliaGor

> ,    ?    ? ( )


108 ()    . ,     .

----------


## YUM

> (,  )
> 
>     '-'   .


<   >
  "",       . (   )
   " "       .

----------

.  2185 ,  .  873 .
  2185  874 .
    1 ?   2008 .?

----------

> .  2185 ,  .  873 .
>   2185  874 .
>     1 ?   2008 .?


   2007  873 ,   2008  1

----------

!     -11, ,    !!!
     ??? 


.   2007     38856         9293

            2008     756767      391923

              2007     38856           9293
                           2008     763801         391194
                             (802657)       (400487)

.    2008 -     7033           729

----------

(. . 15      ,  16   ),      ?

----------

[QUOTE=;51954968
            2008     756767      
              2008     763801         

.    2008 -     7033           [/QUOTE]
  , , ...7034  ...

----------


## Irinna

> ,  1  .



   ,       ,       .  ,   ,  ,  ,    ...

----------

> ,       ,       .  ,   ,  ,  ,    ...


         1  .    .

----------

:  ,       .     ,   (    1- 11   /            )    .  :   !  ,       " ".  ,  "!"   -     :Smilie:

----------

> 1 ?   2008 .?


      ,   ,:,, 2009 .

----------


## Irinna

> 1  .    .


        ,  ?       :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ?


  ( ),     -11.   ,      .

----------

> ,  ?


    -11.

----------

> 1,5  3-     .         -  ,


    3-   ?

----------

> -     1 7.7  -4-1   ?


    .   7.7 ().    :  ,.  - 01.03.08 -   (   ), 02.03.08 -  ,         4-1. !     .  ,   -,.     ,      ?   :                    .     ,   .1.

----------

> ,   ,:,, 2009 .


     - 2008.   !

----------

!!!!!!!!
      ():
 -
 -
 -

!!!

----------


## 1980

!

      PERS/DATA/data1.dbs

   DATA  data1.dbs ,          !   ?

----------


## waw

> PERS/DATA/data1.dbs
> 
>    DATA  data1.dbs ,          !   ?


   data1.dbs,  data1.dbc,     .

     "".
,    ,      PERSW\DATA ( DATA    ,        ).    Ok.
(         ,       DATA,  ,     DATA\data1.dbc).

----------


## ASD2000

.       ,   .   29.01.2009.       .    30.12.2008.      .         : 




> DOM-   C:\Program Files\CheckXML\Xsd\.xsd... 
> 
> 
> ***50:    -
> 
> 
>  .   . 
> 
> 
> ...


    ?  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> .       ,   .   29.01.2009.       .    30.12.2008.      .         : 
>     ?  ?


       .        .

----------


## bes75

?         ( )?

----------

:  ,-4-1  -4-2  , , ,    ,- 1, ,   , ,  .
  : -11  ,          , ,  .

----------


## marinka123

-" ,       ",
     ?   ,

----------

> -" ,       ",
>      ?   ,


    :        .  01,03,09,  ,

----------


## 1980

waw!             ;    INTERNET EXPLORER-   HTML .      ???

----------


## 1980

.        .

----------


## waw

> ;    INTERNET EXPLORER-   HTML .     ???


     - (Internet Explorer).   -,    -  IE  Microsoft.

       :
C:\Program files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe

D:\Program files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe

  ,       ()  IE.     ,            Ok ( ,     data1.dbc).     iexplore.exe     (  ),     ,  .   ,    ,   "".

----------


## 1980

WAW    1000 !!!  !

----------

(  1 .    ,  )           11  ?

----------

=)

----------

> -" ,       ",
>      ?


          .     -   .   ,   -    ,   ,   . .    :Smilie:     .

----------

> .        .


   :         ! :Abuse:

----------

> =)


      .      ?

----------

> (  1 .    ,  )           11  ?


    ,     ,

----------

:    ,  ,  ,    
 , -,  ?

----------

> :    ,  ,  ,    
>  , -,  ?


,  .-     .
     -11   -,     ,       .

----------

""     
  ,      
    ,   -      =)

----------

> ""     
>   ,      
>     ,   -      =)


    ,     -

----------

-11   ""    =)

----------


## .

!!!!           !!! ,  -   :Frown:

----------

> -11   ""    =)


,      (  01     ,   )

----------


## Bucom

> ?         ( )?


  ; -11;  ()    ();   ( )  .  (?)   .       (    )    .      , , ,    -  .      " "     .       -11    = .             " "  " ".    .       ,     .

----------


## bes75

> ; -11;  ()    ();   ( )  .  (?)   .       (    )    .      , , ,    -  .      " "     .       -11    = .             " "  " ".    .       ,     .


   ,          .  .           ?

----------

> .       ,     .


 :     ,     !

----------


## zunechka

-

----------


## zunechka

> (. . 15      ,  16   ),      ?


     -

----------


## Rosa

,      5      -11, , ...

----------

> ,      5      -11, , ...


    5,

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      5      -11, , ...


,     ,     .

----------

!       ,      -1? .

----------

,. -      -   .?

----------


## lubezniy

.

----------


## 2009

1 7.7.   (   )        .,     2.11  31.12,      -   /,    2 
1	01.11.08	01.11.08	 	27-1	 	 	 		 	
				12003000-11217						
2	02.11.08	31.12.08	 	 	 	 	 		 
  ( . )   - ,

----------


## 2009

/  2/11.      ?    ? ( )   ,  27-1

----------


## Bucom

> 


 .

----------

> 1 7.7.   (   )        .,     2.11  31.12,      -   /,    2 
> 1	01.11.08	01.11.08	 	27-1	 	 	 		 	
> 				12003000-11217						
> 2	02.11.08	31.12.08	 	 	 	 	 		 
>   ( . )   - ,


. .     .       ,  2-    .


    2- .

     ,      -       


1	01.11.08 31.11.08	 	27-1	 	 	 		 	
				12003000-11217		 

   10  0   (+-  )

----------

> ,. -      -   .?


    ,

----------

> !       ,      -1? .


    -1? -11,    ,

----------

,  !  ...

     .      .     ,      " "....  .........    ,   .

----------


## marinka123

-  ,    ,        ,       .

----------

> -  ,    ,        ,       .


...

----------


## .

**, -11      .   ,  .

----------


## marinka123

: 
1)       2008 ,       (   ),         .
  ?    ?    ,   ?

2)     : ,  : 
  ,        ?

----------


## solnywko

,, 
    -  01.02.08.  17.03.08. (  46  ),     .
=16, =1, =17
1 . 17 .

??

----------


## lubezniy

> ,, 
>     -  01.02.08.  17.03.08. (  46  ),     .
> =16, =1, =17
> 1 . 17 .
> ??


http://www.lubezniy.ru/stag.html
  .

----------


## solnywko

, ,  ,  !

----------


## lubezniy

> 2)     : ,  : 
>   ,        ?


    " ".
   :
http://www.klerk.ru/kladr/
http://www.lubezniy.ru/kladr/address/

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,  ,  !


  .

----------


## Jewl

, ,  -6-1        .      ?

----------

,    ,  ,!!!.

----------


## solnywko

*lubezniy*,  ))  !! , ,           2007    2008 !  2007      .  2007 ,   - 2008     .  2008 .!  ,       ??

----------

> -1? -11,    ,


-1   .
      .

----------


## lubezniy

> 2007    2008 !  2007      .  2007 ,   - 2008     .  2008 .!  ,       ??


 .

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,  -6-1        .      ?


   ,     .      (   -11 -      ).

----------


## solnywko

.. -   , , ,           (-),           , 09  -   ,  23    :Wow:    ,   

     !!??

----------


## lubezniy

> .. -   , , ,           (-),           , 09  -   ,  23      ,   
>      !!??


 , .

----------


## Elizavetta

1     ,    ,    . -

----------


## irseven

,  ...( !!!).   ,    .....    ,     ......   :***30:    <>:    <>    <>,     <>   :........... :***  COM!
 :Wow: ???

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ...( !!!).   ,    .....    ,     ......   :***30:    <>:    <>    <>,     <>   :........... :***  COM!
> ???


   ,    ...  ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

> 1     ,    ,    . -


.  2.      ,   .

----------


## irseven

...     ....  ,     ........,      "."       !?!?!?     ,   " "??

----------

?    ,        ,  :Wow:    ,  .  ,      .  . .    ?   ?   ?  :Frown: - ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ...     ....  ,


    -     .       .  ,  ,  ,    .



> ,      "."       !?!?!?     ,   " "??


       ,   .   COM         (    )    CheckXML. Ÿ        (   ).

----------


## lubezniy

> ?    ,        ,    ,  .  ,      .  . .    ?   ?   ? - ?


     . ,       .

----------

,     (   -4-2   -11)...   !!!! :Wow:

----------


## .

> -     .


 ,         .     .
*irseven*,    ,      ?    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     (   -4-2   -11)...   !!!!


    -. -4      (   )  -11.

----------


## irseven

,     :Frown: .... ......       ......   !!! :yes:

----------


## JJ

,      2009.   11,           ,   ,     ?   ,     .     " ".  ,     . !

----------


## irseven

.....   .....      !!!!!  !!!!

----------

> ,      2009.   11,           ,   ,     ?   ,     .     " ".  ,     . !


      2009 ,      2008.

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      2009.   11,           ,   ,     ?   ,     .     " ".  ,     . !


.  1.

----------


## _

! ,     ,   "  +",   , .   ,  ,           :Frown:  ,      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

" "     .  ,   "",     :  Exel-  .      .

    ?         !!!

  -11     . . . - .   1 , -  ,   3-.       ?     ?

----------


## Jewl

> ,     .      (   -11 -      ).


  :Smilie:

----------


## ann12345

,              .  ? .

----------


## NATYE

,  :   ,     .   check.xml.       -   ,  )    ,      ..

----------


## lubezniy

> ! ,     ,   "  +",   , .   ,  ,           ,      ?


   -   .
  - "    "?
   ?
  ?

----------


## .

> ,    .... ......       ......   !!!


 -   .

----------

http://expert-soft.ru   ,     ,  ,     ?!  :Frown:

----------


## .

0  ?

----------

> 0  ?


,  .  :Frown: 
 6 ,    ,              :yes:

----------


## lubezniy

> " "     .  ,   "",     :  Exel-  .      .
> 
>     ?         !!!
> 
>   -11     . . . - .   1 , -  ,   3-.       ?     ?


  132   . , .

----------

,         "",    "    ".  ?     ?

----------

.
  :
*!!!20: .  ,    ()  <>.*

,  - ,        , ..    2008 . ?
    ?
 ,   ?
P.S.
  "  5"

----------

!!!10:    <>.  <>, ,   :

   ""   -???)

----------


## lubezniy

> :
> *!!!20: .  ,    ()  <>.*
> 
> ,  - ,        , ..    2008 . ?


.  ,      .   ,  , .




> ?


,  ...              ?




> ,   ?
> P.S.
>   "  5"


  .

----------


## Bucom

> ?


 ( - ).  -  ,      ,     .   .    (.,  Pers 2.3).

----------


## Bucom

> :     ,      !


   .        "".       .    .     .

----------

> ( - ).  -  ,      ,     .   .    (.,  Pers 2.3).


,  !

----------


## saigak

2.

----------


## DenisP

5  ?    ,   .  ,     (      ).    CheskXML  ...

----------


## lubezniy

> 5  ?    ,   .  ,     (      ).    CheskXML  ...


   (   ),      5   .

----------


## _

!     "  " 1.    "    2 2008".    .   - .  ,    -   .   :Frown:        !  :Wink:  ,  !

----------


## DenisP

> (   ),      5   .


      .    " "?

P.S.   5    .

----------

! 
     1  7/7 -4-1   .
-4-2 .

----------


## _

"   "     : -4-1, -4-2 -11  :yes:      ?

----------


## LeonidMV

> .    " "?
> 
> P.S.   5    .


   -,         Popup-  [  ].     ,     .
, ,           ...

----------

> ! 
>      1  7/7 -4-1   .
> -4-2 .


        -4-1 :
,     ..

----------

.

----------


## lubezniy

> .    " "?
> 
> P.S.   5    .


    ,   , ,     .   .

----------

> .


        .

----------

. 7/7 ?

----------


## masha_hayd

.   COM-   .  : -2147221005 



  ? :Frown:

----------


## masha_hayd

..   ,      4  1..
      ?
 -    ?

----------


## bobar

,      1:    .

----------


## elenaforever

-        CheckXML?
    -   
http://checkpsn.narod.ru/checkpsn.htm
http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=download.php

----------

http://www.buhsoft.ru      -   ?

----------


## Rosa

> ,     ,     .


   ,            11,       ? ..       ,     ,       (    ,  )... :Wow: ( ,    5)

----------


## LeonidMV

> ,            11,       ? ..       ,     ,       (    ,  )...( ,    5)


.   ,          -11,       .    5.50.46    , ..             XML

----------

;(
       .     .       ,   ......  ;(

----------

!!!!
      ,        ,    "Program errror"   " Index does not match the table. Delete the index fnd re-create the index",   ,   "  ... - ,    ."
 :Wow:   :Wow:   ??  ?    ..

----------


## Nn12

,   :
_26 []: *** *** ***
***30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,     ()  <>:_
   08.01.08,   .  .

----------

> ,   :
> _26 []: *** *** ***
> ***30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,     ()  <>:_
>    08.01.08,   .  .


. 8    .

----------


## lubezniy

> !!!!
>       ,        ,    "Program errror"   " Index does not match the table. Delete the index fnd re-create the index",   ,   "  ... - ,    ."
>    ??  ?    ..


            .  ,  .  ,    .

----------

-11  :
   .    (    ). 
 : . 
 <>1</> 
   , ?
  1- 7.7

----------


## Nn12

> . 8    .


!! :Smilie:  :Smilie:      ?

----------

> -11  :
>    .    (    ). 
>  : . 
>  <>1</> 
>    , ?
>   1- 7.7


   .  .

----------

> !!     ?


     .

----------


## Nn12

,  !!!!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> -11  :
>    .    (    ). 
>  : . 
>  <>1</> 
>    , ?
>   1- 7.7


  1 .

----------


## elenaforever

-          -    ,  ,    -    . (     ,       ).
,      .
     ?    html   explorere- (

           ?

----------

, ,    ,     :          ???  :Embarrassment:

----------


## DenisP

> -,         Popup-  [  ].     ,     .


 "     "      "  ". 

 . .

----------


## nimfeya

,      5  ,          ,    -         ?  ,    , ...

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,    ,     :          ???


  -     ?  :Wow:         .     -      .

----------


## Rosa

> .   ,          -11,       .    5.50.46    , ..             XML


,   ......

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      5  ,          ,    -         ?  ,    , ...


   (,    -4-1):
1.   -    
2.     -    .

----------


## nimfeya

> (,    -4-1):
> 1.   -    
> 2.     -    .


!!!  !

----------

> ?


    .     .

----------


## YUM

> ..    html   explorere- (
> 
>            ?


IE -   "",        .. . 
  XML    .
  NOTEPAD++ (  ,     )          (""  ,  ...)

----------

,       ??

----------


## lubezniy

> ,       ??


  , .    ,         .

----------

!!!  .    ( )      ,  .    ,    -4-2   " "  :  01.01.2008   01.09.2008???   .

----------


## elenaforever

-    ,   .      :
       -2711,
 1059304,
 1042261,
    14322
      -  .  (
2
***30:    <>.   <> = 14332.00  <>  2-    2009- ,  2008-    (   ),   

2
!!!20: .   <> [14332.00]     2009-  (    )  <>    0, ..:
[<> 1059304.00  <>] - 
[<> 1042261.00     2008-   <>] + 
[<> -2711.00     2008-   <>]  14332.00 ( )

----------


## lubezniy

> ( )      ,  .    ,    -4-2   " "  :  01.01.2008   01.09.2008???


   ()  ,   "      ",     (, ,   )  ,         (  ,        - . ). , , .
,    -       /   "    ". ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> -    ,   .      :


      1.  ,     .

----------


## elenaforever

> 1.  ,     .


  ,      ,     ,      -   ,    ,    ?
(1059304)-(1042261)+(    -2711)= 14332,   ,    .

----------


## marinka123

.
        ?   -  ?   ?
!     !

----------


## elenaforever

> ,      ,     ,      -   ,    ,    ?
> (1059304)-(1042261)+(    -2711)= 14332,   ,    .


  -    ,     -,   - ,       -   -2008  2009.  ))

----------


## elenaforever

**-
   -4-2   ,
 -4-1  .
         .
   -   ,    ?
(       )

----------


## lubezniy

> .
>         ?   -  ?   ?


   .  ,            .      .

----------


## lubezniy

> **-
>    -4-2   ,
>  -4-1  .
>          .
>    -   ,    ?
> (       )


  ,   ,    .   .

----------


## DenisP

> 30.05.2008  01.06.2008,   2
> ***30:     
>    (  ) 0 . 3 .,    <>,            0 . 2 .,   <> = 30.05.2008  <> = 01.06.2008  <>.


  ?      30.05.2008  31.05.2008 (..     )   0 . 2 . (..     ),    .

----------


## lubezniy

> ?      30.05.2008  31.05.2008 (..     )   0 . 2 . (..     ),    .


          .      FAQ ( 4.7,    1).       2 .

----------


## ASD2000

> .       ,   .   29.01.2009.       .    30.12.2008.      .         : 
>  DOM-   C:\Program Files\CheckXML\Xsd\.xsd... 
> 
> ***50:    -
> 
> 
>  .   . 
> 
> 
> ...


     ,   :




> .   COM-   .  : -2147221005


   ? :Wow:

----------

> ()  ,   "      ",     (, ,   )  ,         (  ,        - . ). , , .
> ,    -       /   "    ". ,   .


!!!

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   :
> 
>    ?


  -  ,     .

----------


## ASD2000

> -  ,     .


      ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


, .   ,           ,         .    CheckXML         .         ,    - , . .       .

----------


## Rimskaya

2
***30:    <>.   <> = 4343.00  <>  1-    2009- ,  2008-    (   ),   



2
***30:    <>.   <> = 1682.00  <>  2-    2009- ,  2008-    (   ),   



2
!!!20: .   <> [4343.00]     2009-  (    )  <>    0, ..:
[<> 37724.00  <>] - 
[<> 33381.00     2008-   <>] + 
[<> 0.00     2008-   <>]  4343.00 ( )




2
!!!20: .   <> [1682.00]     2009-  (    )  <>    0, ..:
[<> 17268.00  <>] - 
[<> 15586.00     2008-   <>] + 
[<> 0.00     2008-   <>]  1682.00 ( )


     ??? :Frown: (((  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

*Rimskaya*, .  1.

----------


## buh_ru

!
   -11     
2008          (. +)     (-). !   ,  (1 8.1) :
" :  -4   81000  14.01.2009 20:06:05
  4  : -          !"

 ?

----------


## lubezniy

*buh_ru*, .  1.

----------


## buh_ru

!  .    :              ,      ,     !   .

----------

> !
>    -11     
> 2008          (. +)     (-). !   ,  (1 8.1) :
> " :  -4   81000  14.01.2009 20:06:05
>   4  : -          !"
> 
>  ?


      1.
     CHECKXML.
  .

----------


## maxryta

"      C:\1_Bases\5\v7plus.dll ( CLSID)".          ?????((

----------


## lubezniy

> !  .    :              ,      ,     !   .


   ,       .

----------


## elenaforever

buh_ru !     : 
    2 ,         ,  lubeziy-  !
 1 -1 ,  FAQ

----------


## grebenka

!
  ,  .   -   1 ,    ,    .     ,  ,  ,  ,  .   , ?
,   3      ,     15  (26 ,         ),  1            ,   ,          ,        .  -     ?
  1   , ,  ,   1    ,       .
        ?    ,     ?

----------

1

----------

> !
>   1   , ,  ,   1    ,       .


    1. .

----------


## YUM

> 1. .


 :  "    "!!!
!!! :Mad:

----------

,        ,    1...   ?

----------


## elenaforever

> !
>   1   , ,  ,   1    ,       .





> 1. .


,      7.7,  ChckXML     - ,      ?         (

----------


## _

!!!  ,  :    -6-1   :     ...  . - 97881   . - 47495    
   -11   :
. - 99915   . -49020

   , ,    !

----------


## .

*_*,   !

----------


## elenaforever

,  !   ! ,  -        ,      .

----------

!     -     . Microsoft Office   ,       .      ?

----------

> !     -     . Microsoft Office   ,       .      ?


 5.3  Excel

----------

, 
    1552,   .

----------

> , 
>     1552,   .


           . 
C . C   . 

       .

----------

?!

----------

1  ?    2007 ?     4.0.  - ,     ?

----------

> ?!


  ().  .

     DOMA.DBF,  .

----------


## Kroki

?! 
   15,   16 124365. -  15  .      . .

----------

> 1  ?    2007 ?     4.0.  - ,     ?


   4.0    7.0 .

----------


## bangbang

!!!
-6-1 - 2.
-4-2 - 2.
   - 2.
-11 - 3 .
  - 2.
?

----------

-  1     ,    ,  .    2      280 000.

----------

-6-1    -4-2,   -6-1   "               (-4-1  -4-2)"  2??

----------


## waw

> , 
>     1552,   .


: 77
:  
: 1552
: xxx

----------


## tanya_pro_uchet

!

, ,        ?

 -11 :
2007: 1920 460 -   
     : 22510 9480 - 
2008: 22220 8950 - 
2008: 2210 990 -   

CheckXML   :

2
***30: .     <>     2007-  (  2008- ),     2007-      ,  ,     <>  <>

2
***40: .   <>  <> [22510.00]  
<> [22220.00]     2008-   <> +
<> [2210.00]     2008-   <> +
<> [0.00]     2009-   <> -
<> [0.00]     2008-   <>.
.., [22510.00]   [22220.00] + [2210.00] + [0.00] - [0.00] = [24430.00].

2
***40: .   <>  <> [9480.00]  
<> [8950.00]     2008-   <> +
<> [990.00]     2008-   <> +
<> [0.00]     2009-   <> -
<> [0.00]     2008-   <>.
.., [9480.00]   [8950.00] + [990.00] + [0.00] - [0.00] = [9940.00].

   ?...

----------


## lubezniy

> ?!


http://www.klerk.ru/kladr/
http://www.lubezniy.ru/kladr/address/
    .

----------


## lubezniy

*tanya_pro_uchet*, .  1.

----------


## tanya_pro_uchet

> *tanya_pro_uchet*, .  1.


, )))

 :Pikachu:

----------

lubezniy
        1-    -     -     -1.
    ,      ...

----------


## grebenka

,    ,   . FAQ  1  ,       .
     1,     1 . 

 ,  .     ,         ,   -4-2,  .   ?
 2002      (   , 3  )?
          ,   ,   ?

* .*
        ,             .       ,       ,    .    -11 ,  ,   ,    .    ,   .
    ?!!




> -11 - 3 .


 -11 3 ? 
 ,  ,   ,     ...

----------


## lubezniy

> lubezniy
>         1-    -     -     -1.
>     ,      ...


,  . ,   -  -  http://www.034.pfr.ru/ ,    .
           ( ,   ).                5   .

----------


## lubezniy

> 1,     1 . 
>  ,  .     ,         ,   -4-2,  .   ?


/     ?



> 2002      (   , 3  )?


?     2008 .



> ,   ,   ?


  .



> * .*
>         ,             .       ,       ,    .    -11 ,  ,   ,    .    ,   .
>     ?!!


    .  ( 1   ).




> -11 3 ?


    ...     ?



> ,  ,   ,     ...


       .   -       -4-1      200   ,      (  ,     )     ,  ,    .  :Smilie:

----------

> !
> 
> , ,        ?
> 
>  -11 :
> 2007: 1920 460 -   
>      : 22510 9480 - 
> 2008: 22220 8950 - 
> 2008: 2210 990 -   
> ...


   -11  :
2007: 1920 460 -   
     : 22510 9480 - 
2007: 1920 460 - 
2008: 22220-1920 8950-460 - 
2008: 2210 990 -

----------

.    !!
     -6-1    -4-2,   -6-1   "               (-4-1  -4-2)"  2??

----------

> .    !!
>      -6-1    -4-2,   -6-1   "               (-4-1  -4-2)"  2??


 .

----------

> .

----------

!
     . 
   "" " ",  : "        ".     .
  ,  .  .

----------


## _

:
          (    1947  )          (   )    "".        1       .
    11   .    ?

----------

:     01.03.2008    30.06.2008.,      01.12.2008.     ,   -4-1.         .
       -4-1,       .
  ?   ?

----------

4.0    7.0 .

  ,   ?

----------

> 4.0    7.0 .


  ,   ?

----------

> 4.0    7.0 .
> 
>   ,   ?


       4.0
     4.0     7.0

----------

: ***50:     .    PFR-700-Y-9999-ORG-999-999-999999-DCK-99999-DPT-999999-DCK-99999
 .   . 	

?   ,  ((

----------

> : ***50:     .    PFR-700-Y-9999-ORG-999-999-999999-DCK-99999-DPT-999999-DCK-99999
>  .   . 	
> 
> ?   ,  ((


   .      .

  .

      ORG-999-999-999999      5    6. 

   0  .

----------

!
     . 
   "" " ",  : "        ".     .
  ,  .  .
  ,  !

----------


## bangbang

> -11 3 ? 
>  ,  ,   ,     ...


  ,   -  ,    -11         -         - .       1   .

----------

, , ! -  .    5 (  )  ,  ,  (  )  ,   !      -       .  ...

----------


## sibar_k

, ,  ...
  2008    ,     . .
   -11?
   ,            00 (       2008 .) 
     2007  ?...  :Embarrassment:

----------

-11         .
       ,       ...
 ,    . 2     .,   7 , 6-8  ...

----------

?  ...  .        29101, 11  29000. -   ?        17.7?

----------


## bangbang

,      ,    .  -   ,

----------


## LeonidMV

> , , ! -  .    5 (  )  ,  ,  (  )  ,   !      -       .  ...


 ,    ,    ",     ",      F9.      ,    .     ,     .   -

----------


## Lina56

, !!!     5. 
1)   5.     ,   -4-2,   -    -4-1. 
2)      - 7920,      79200,     .

----------

!
   .   1 ,    .
   -       2008. ,      .      .   (  - )      2008          .  1  "  -4  "  ,    .   ,   .   ?!!

----------

!    -  1     ,    ,  .    2      280 000.

----------

> !    -  1     ,    ,  .    2      280 000.


  -  ,  ,  ?

----------

.  ?       .

----------

. ***30:    <>.   <> = 2668.00  <>  1-    2008- ,      (   ),   

 ?       .

----------


## marinka123

,   ,        ?
    .
    -11-      -4-2    ?

----------


## LeonidMV

> , !!!     5. 
> 1)   5.     ,   -4-2,   -    -4-1. 
> 2)      - 7920,      79200,     .


         ,    :   -4   [ ].  ,      .  ,     -4-1.  ,   ,

----------

> . ***30:    <>.   <> = 2668.00  <>  1-    2008- ,      (   ),   
> 
>  ?       .


  <> 
 2007       .
 2008        2007 

  <> 
     2007   .

 <>
  2008 
 2009

----------


## GaliaK

28565        29067...        
2
***30:    <>.   <> = -29067.00  <>  1-    2008- ,  2008-    (   ),   



2
***30:    <>.   <> = -1684.00  <>  2-    2008- ,  2008-    (   ),   



2
***40: .   <>  <> [160364.00]  
<> [161994.00]     2008-   <> + 
<> [-1684.00]     2008-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2009-   <> - 
<> [-53.00]     2008-   <>.
.., [160364.00]   [161994.00] + [-1684.00] + [0.00] - [-53.00] = [160363.00].

   ?    ... ,  ,

----------

> 28565        29067...        
> 2
> ***30:    <>.   <> = -29067.00  <>  1-    2008- ,  2008-    (   ),   
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> ***30:    <>.   <> = -1684.00  <>  2-    2008- ,  2008-    (   ),   
> 
> ...


    .

     . 





> <> 
>  2007       .
>  2008        2007 
> 
>   <> 
>      2007   .
> 
>  <>
>   2008 
>  2009

----------


## marinka123

!  !
    ,     ?
.    -11    .. ??

----------


## .

,     (   4-1  4-2?),          2007 ?        . 
    2007,       ,     4-2.    4-1?      ?   :Frown:

----------

> .
> 
>      .


,  ...     ...      ...  
2
***30:    <>.   <> = 2008  2-       2008       :


-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2008</>
   <>31.12.2008</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>2</>
   <>17</>
  +<>
   <></>
  +<>
  -<>
     <>3</>
    +<>
    -<>
      <></>
      <>2008</>
      -<>

----------


## buKIN

> !
> ...  (  - )      2008          .  1  "  -4  "  ,    .   ,   .   ?!!


     ,    ,         ? 1 ...

----------

> ,    ,         ? 1 ...


  -11     ,          ,      .   ,   ,    ,  .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   ,        ?
>     .
>     -11-      -4-2    ?


  .   ,       ,         ?
  -             :         ,         .

----------


## ellenka36

> .   ,       ,         ?
>   -             :         ,         .


   ?!       ... ,       ... :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> ?!       ... ,       ...


  "      "   . 7.



> 1.   - ,            .      , ** :


   "       ".




> 2.  
> 1.          :
> ...
>         - ,      ;
>          - ,    ;
> ...
> 2.       " "      "  ",   ,           ,    ,    .


   "  ()      ".



> 6.     
> 
> 1.                    ,   ,    ,         .





> 8.            
> 
> 1.      ,     ,    .
>             ,      ,     - ,             ,      .


,  ,  , ,   .

----------


## ellenka36

, !   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Oksana119

,          ,      ,  ,  ,  ..
  ,   ,      , ,     ,   , , ,     ,  ,   -   !        .

----------

> ,  . ,   -  -  http://www.034.pfr.ru/ ,    .
>            ( ,   ).                5   .


, !    5.      . 
    ,   -   . 
      .  2006  (  )        ,  2007      1,5 ,  2008      3- .
     -4-1?    ,      ,   -  " "...
 - ,        ? 7.0?
   ,         .

----------

> . ***30:    <>.   <> = 2668.00  <>  1-    2008- ,      (   ),   
> 
>  ?       .


  ?      .

----------


## lubezniy

> .  2006  (  )        ,  2007      1,5 ,  2008      3- .
>      -4-1?    ,      ,   -  " "...
>  - ,        ? 7.0?
>    ,         .


         -4-1.     ,   7.0,    .
        .       ,     .        320   (   ,     ,   . .   ).

----------

> -4-1.     ,   7.0,    .
>         .       ,     .        320   (   ,     ,   . .   ).


  .  .   .  .

----------

,     .      -4-2  2006 ,     ,            . -  ...
 -11         -4-2  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     .      -4-2  2006 ,     ,            . -  ...


  192:




> ** 
> ...
> 11.   -1, -3, -4-1  -4-2, -   :
> ...
>  -3    "", -4-1  -4-2,   ,   ;





> -11         -4-2  ?


 ,    ,   -11  2006   ,     .      ,     .

----------

.
      .
   2006       ,    -4-2          ,     .
  ,      -4-1      -     .
     -4-2  2006  -   -            ? 
        -4-2    ?
    -4-2    -4-1?     -4-2    .
   ,

----------


## lubezniy

> .
>       .
>    2006       ,    -4-2          ,     .
>   ,      -4-1      -     .


  ,  .




> -4-2  2006  -   -            ?


 ,   -4-1    -4-2.  ,  ,   -  ,   -4-1  .



> -4-2    ?


 , . ,     -6-1 (. .   ).   ( ,    )       ,    .

----------

:     01.03.2008    30.06.2008.,      01.12.2008.     ,   -4-1.         .
      -4-1,       .
  ?
 )))

----------


## lubezniy

> :     01.03.2008    30.06.2008.,      01.12.2008.     ,   -4-1.         .
>       -4-1,       .
>   ?


 ,         ,  ,       .

----------

> ,         ,  ,       .


       ,   (   PFR,  )   .

----------

> ,  ...     ...      ...  
> 2
> ***30:    <>.   <> = 2008  2-       2008       :
> 
> 
> -<_>
>    <>2</>
>   +<>
>    <>2008</>
> ...


    2008    <>
      2007 ,     
2007  2008    .

----------

> .        "".       .    .     .


        - 1500     .. ,   10  ,    10 :  15000 .    ?

----------

,  .
    1, 
"     "
   ,        ( )    "     "

    .

    ?!

----------


## Leil@

:Wink: 

         ,  :

1.  :      
2.  :  ..    .. 
3. - : -      ?
4.  :   


,  ?

----------


## OlgaK

> "     "


    ...

----------

> ...


,  !

----------


## grebenka

> /     ?
>   .
>     .  ( 1   ).
>     ...     ?


,  !     ,        :Smilie: 
-     -   ,   .
    -11    .        "  -4  ".   -11   ,    . 1    .       (,    ) .   ,         ?
-   ? 
         ,    XP  ,  .
  3  -11 -     ,   ,   :Smilie: )

----------

,      5  -     Word  Excell?
       -   ,     .
          ,       ,      .

----------

> ,  !  ...
> 
>      .      .     ,      " "....  .........    ,   .


 ""   "   ..."          ,  " ",   %  14

----------

> ,      5  -     Word  Excell?
>        -   ,     .
>           ,       ,      .


  ,  ,  ?
 ,    :  ,

----------

> ,  !


 -

----------

> ,  ,  ?
>  ,    :  ,


  , -       .
 ,          ,               .

----------

> , -       .
>  ,          ,               .


!
            :  ,  .
     ,      .

----------

> !
>             :  ,  .
>      ,      .


               -     .            .

 -   .      ?

----------

> -     .            .
> 
>  -   .      ?


, ,    ,     .

----------

:
     ?
   . 1   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      5  -     Word  Excell?


,  .   ,    .
    ,  ,   :

1.        ,    ,   FILE (  ).            "".  (  -    ) ,          .  -   (   )        .
2.         5 ( ,      ),     (  ""      )   .     .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  :


  -   ,            (              ).



> 1.  :      
> 2.  :  ..    ..


 ,  (,      -   ).



> 3. - : -      ?


    " ".    , ,  ,   .



> 4.  :


       -   .  ,      .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    XP  ,  .


  ,    XP -   -     2      XP  .           .

----------


## Kot_

, , ,       (  1 8.1),    ?

----------


## grebenka

> ,    XP -   -     2      XP  .           .


 ,    . 1, , ,    .
*Kot_*   -    ? ,  -    ,    ,   .    .

----------


## 29

,! 
   .
      -11:
2
***30:    <>.   <> = 5745.00  <>  1-    2008- ,      (   ),   

2
***30:    <>.   <> = 144.00  <>  2-    2008- ,      (   ),   .

      ,  ,    ,    , , .   ?  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 1980

!!!!

  - Invalid path or file name.
  202
    dick
    13
     SELECT adv_debts_end



    XML?

    C: PCH/PFR-700-Y-2008-ORG 


     OBNOV.BAT    Check XML  


 .  
     ????

----------


## lubezniy

> ,! 
>    .
>       -11:
> ...
>  , .   ?


     - .  1.

----------


## lubezniy

> !!!!
> 
>   - Invalid path or file name.
>   202
>     dick
>     13
>      SELECT adv_debts_end
> 
> 
> ...


          ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    . 1, , ,    .
> *Kot_*   -    ? ,  -    ,    ,   .    .


    ,   ,  .      ,  .      .    ,    -    /  .     :    - ;   -   .

----------


## waw

> 5  -     Word  Excel?
>        -   ,     .


    ,       Word,            -  Save as   File      (   2008.2).     ?
 "  5" -    ?

   Open,      ,    Rave Snapshot Files (*.ndr).        ESB Rave Viewer.        *.rft  Word   *.xls  Excel.

  -        ,        (C:\Program Files\\Base\file_data.fdb).     Winrar' -    .     ,      .  , , -     ,         ""  file_data.fdb   .              .

,  ,    5   -   ,     ,  - .  :Smilie:

----------

, .

.   2008 -  , 
  -     .
  :
     (+. )
      (. ).

----------


## lubezniy

> .   2008 -  ,   -     .
>   :
>      (+. )
>       (. ).


         .   -  .

----------


## waw

> 5  -     Word  Excel?
>        -   ,     .


        5.          :
-  HTML 
-  RTF  ( Word')
-   

  Word     .
    HTML    ,   html-     Word'.  ,  -        -    .

         . ,        ,     e-mail     ,   ,       .

    ,   ,    , - , .

----------

..
 1.       2008     .     ?? -4-1  4-2?

----------


## lubezniy

> ..
>  1.       2008     .     ?? -4-1  4-2?


    ,   -4-1.

----------


## Larik

142784  .,  -,  ., . 22, . 2,  000.  .
 ,

----------


## Zelena

1   12  2008 .,  ,   1    .      -4-1       - 1.  01.01.08  12.05.08  2.  01.06.08  31.12.08.        - _"   01.06.2008  31.12.2008,   2
!!!20:        .
<> = 01.06.2008,       2 ,   1  ,  <> = 12.05.2008,       !"_      .

----------


## lubezniy

> 142784  .,  -,  ., . 22, . 2,  000.  .
>  ,


    ( 10  20),     . ,    000...

----------


## lubezniy

> 1   12  2008 .,  ,   1    .      -4-1       - 1.  01.01.08  12.05.08  2.  01.06.08  31.12.08.        - _"   01.06.2008  31.12.2008,   2
> !!!20:        .
> <> = 01.06.2008,       2 ,   1  ,  <> = 12.05.2008,       !"_
>       .


    ,        .

----------


## Larik

,    ...
 10,

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    ...


        .      ,      .

----------


## Larik



----------


## Zelena

> ,        .


 ,    ,   :Redface:

----------


## waw

> 142784  .,  -,  ., . 22, . 2,  000.  .
>  ,


 
        "1- " -   .   ,      20:

!!!20:     <> .   :

 xml-     :

<>
   <>**</>
   <>*142784*</>
   <>
      <>**</>
      <>
         <>**</>
         <>**</>
      </>
      <>
         <>**</>
         <>*-*</>
      </>
      <>
         <>**</>
         <>**</>
      </>
      <>
         <>*1-*</>
         <>**</>
      </>
      <>
         <>**</>
         <>*22*</>
      </>
      <>
         <>**</>
         <>*2*</>
      </>
      <>
         <>**</>
         <>*10*</>
      </>
   </>
</>

----------

> ,   -4-1.


 **,  - ?

----------


## Larik

*waw*,

----------

,    01.01.08  27.05.08     ,   28.05.08      ?      2 ? 

     -.    - "",        ,  ,     .  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> "1- " -   .   ,      20:


     . " "      ,       .   -  ,   .

   :




> xml-     :
> ...
> <>**</>
> ...


  ,   ,      (  -   ).         .        ,         .  :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> **,  - ?


 ,    ?  ,     .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    01.01.08  27.05.08     ,   28.05.08      ?      2 ?


        ,  .  -  .



> -.    - "",        ,  ,     .  ?


  .

----------

( )  01.01.08  31.12.08     .  2   2008      ( ).       ?
 .

----------


## waw

> :
> 
> :
>   waw  
>  xml-     :
> ...
> <></>
> ... 
> 
>   ,   ,      (  -   ).         .


 ,             .  :Smilie: 
   "  + 2".

----------

,  "     -8 " -  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  "     -8 " -  ?


     -     ,   .      (. 28 ,     192).

----------

*lubezniy*,  !

   ,  ,     2009- 2010       ???   ... ?

----------


## grebenka

> ,    ,         ? 1 ...


   -  "   "   ,   "   ",   .    ,  .
*  .*
  ,  .  ,    ,     ,     ,    ,  -   -11  .
    .   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ,     2009- 2010       ???   ... ?


    -    (   )  .

----------


## Larik

,  -11, . 
   .     ,        6-1  .

----------


## Larik

.
    .,  ., - , .66, .5.    -   . 
-   -  ,  ., - ,....,  .  .   ,    ,   .
 .

----------

,   :
1.   .  .
2.    2007.,   2007.      ,    08., ,  . ,   .    ?
3.   20.01.08.  01.01  10.01  ,  11.01  20.01     (). ,    01.01  20.01,     0,00.   , ,      /  ,  ?
4.  -   :   -   .   2147221005.
5.     ( ). 26.12,27.12,29.12,30.12 .         ? 
  26.12   ,      ?

----------


## lubezniy

> .
>     .,  ., - , .66, .*.    -   . 
> -   -  ,  ., - ,....,  .  .   ,    ,   .
>  .


*Larik*,             .       .  - ,     ,  . .

----------


## waw

> -   -  ,  ., - ,....,  .  .   ,    ,   .


  "-** "

*Larik*,          - ,   ()?

----------

*grebenka*,  ,   . (  )       .   11 2 .     :Smilie:

----------

"++  " (   ()       ,    ).
 ,          ,     ?

    "",    "", "", "",  "".

  -      /.
    -   " (. .)"  ?

:
  01.01.08  30.06.08  ,     (01.07.08  17.11.08)        18.11.08  30.11.08,        .

        .

----------

> ..
>  1.       2008     .     ?? -4-1  4-2?



!!!

----------


## Larik

4-1

----------

> 4-1


   ??

----------

> ??


  :Big Grin:

----------

? ---

----------

-

----------


## 1980

*lubezniy*



  -  - ,     .....      ???    ???

----------


## grebenka

*Larik*, **, ! 2 ,        .

----------


## kremail

-   Check XML  .   -  ?
,      .

----------


## Kralce

.      ,    .
    .    . 
  CheckPSN ,  , ,         .     "-",         .  ?

----------


## kremail

> -   Check XML  .   -  ?
> ,      .


 . :Wink:

----------

> .      ,    .
>     .    . 
>   CheckPSN ,  , ,         .     "-",         .  ?


    ,

----------

. :Smilie:    ,  1   3       2001 ,      2008. .   ,      ?       . :Smilie:

----------

> .
>     .,  ., - , .66, .5.    -   . 
> -   -  ,  ., - ,....,  .  .   ,    ,   .
>  .


 ,      , : -   - 
  ,  .          (  ,  ).  .      (    ).    -  . ,          .       ,  .    4 :     ...

----------


## ulechek_k

, ,       +2 ,    ,           :Help!:       .      .   ,       .    :Frown:         ,    .  :write:   :Frown: 

  ,      ,      , ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kralce

> ,


      .

----------

,       ?   ?     .

----------

,                  ?

----------


## Lara'S

,   CHECKXML    1 7.7.     ,    11 .  ,   "  .    (    ). 
 : .",  "<>1</>".     1      .   ,        ? :Redface:

----------


## LeonidMV

> ,                  ?


.      .         , ,      ...

----------

> ,   CHECKXML    1 7.7.     ,    11 .  ,   "  .    (    ). 
>  : .",  "<>1</>".     1      .   ,        ?


     :   ,   .  -11    ,     .  1  7,7    .

----------


## Natysik

...
    -     ?  ...

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   CHECKXML    1 7.7.     ,    11 .  ,   "  .    (    ). 
>  : .",  "<>1</>".     1      .   ,        ?


        .    1.

----------


## lubezniy

> ,       ?   ?     .


 .

----------


## lubezniy

> .   ,  1   3       2001 ,      2008. .   ,      ?       .


     .   - ,    -4-1  -4-2.
   -     .                       . , ,     -    .

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,       +2 ,    ,                .      .   ,       .           ,    .


    -1 (  ),       ,   ,    -  .        ,    ( ) .
  -       ""  80 .      .



> ,      ,      , ?


      ?

----------


## lubezniy

> .      ,    .
>     .    . 
>   CheckPSN ,  , ,         .     "-",         .  ?


  -   1.

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy*
> 
> 
> 
>   -  - ,     .....      ???    ???


      - ,    ,       2     -      ?
       ,     ,    (      ),         2  3  4 ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,          ,     ?


,   .




> "",    "", "", "",  "".


 -     
 -               ;
 -       ( ,       ,       );
 -         ,         .




> -      /.
>     -   " (. .)"  ?


  .  :Smilie: 




> :
>   01.01.08  30.06.08  ,     (01.07.08  17.11.08)        18.11.08  30.11.08,        .
> 
>         .


 01.01.08  30.06.08 -    ( )
01.07.08  17.11.08 -      (   "  ").
18.11.08    -   
,  .       .  .         - . FAQ ( 1).

----------

:

"        -4-1,    -6-1      ,       .         -4-2,   :     ,        ."

 ?         1. (  1        4-1)

   ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> :
> 
> "        -4-1,    -6-1      ,       .         -4-2,   :     ,        ."
> 
>  ?         1. (  1        4-1)


.   -4-1  "  ,   "  -6-1    (    -4-2).   "   "      , -4-1    -4-2.  - .  192.

----------


## 1980

** -            ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ** -            ?


.      ,          ,              .

----------

> ...
>     -     ?  ...


   2 :  -  ,  -             ,  ,    .

----------

> .


    :2007  .  , "    ?"       ( ).

----------

-11  -6-1     ,     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> -11  -6-1     ,     ?


.  -6-1     ,  -11       .

----------

> -11  -6-1     ,     ?


,       ,       ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,       ,       ?


  ,        ?      .  :Smilie:

----------

++  .  -11  -6-1  .   .    ,     .  CheckXML  .

----------


## ulechek_k

> -1 (  ),       ,   ,    -  .        ,    ( ) .
>   -       ""  80 .      .
> 
>    ,       ,         ??
> 
>       ?

----------


## __

> .         Windows.
> ,        -   .
>                 ,          .
>    ,     (  )    ,          .
> 
> ** 
> 
> ** 
>  -     
> ...


                 1 ?

----------

> 1 ?


     . 
  CHECKXML c  BUXSOFT -

----------

> . 
>   CHECKXML c  BUXSOFT -


 BUHSOFT

----------


## __



----------

, !
., .,  903

 :   ,   .
  " 903"    ?

----------

> , !
> ., .,  903
> 
>  :   ,   .
>   " 903"    ?


 
    903     .

----------


## ulechek_k

, ,        :Frown:   :Baby:  
      ,     :Dezl:   :Help!:

----------

?   ?

----------

! -      -4-1    ??????

----------

> ?   ?


    .

----------


## )

,    ,   1 8.1.
 :     ?    ?

----------


## 1987

! .     .    - ,      2002     ,     chekxml    .  ?  . :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> - ,      2002     ,     chekxml    .  ?


,      .   -  ,       01.01.2002. :      ,     .

----------


## 1987

> ,      .   -  ,       01.01.2002. :      ,     .


     ,   .  . :Smilie:

----------

-4-1      ...   -  , ....   ?         ????   ????

----------

> ,   .  .


       ,     .

----------


## Teletu

> .


     ,   .

----------


## 1987

> ,     .


 2002 .   .   ,      .

----------


## ellenochka

,    -6-1       "     "   1.     -11 "     " (-  ).  ?    ?   checkXML  .
     ,       :Embarrassment:

----------

,   17 .        .
 :
1.      (  ,       )
2.           ,      
3.    ,    ,    .

----------

> 2002 .   .   ,      .


     -

----------

> -


  -   ,  .       .

----------


## LeonidMV

> -4-1      ...   -  , ....   ?         ????   ????


  ->>

----------


## LeonidMV

> ,    -6-1       "     "   1.     -11 "     " (-  ).  ?    ?   checkXML  .
>      ,


 ,   (      ),     CheckXML       .     -6-1 ( ,    XML-)  -11     ,   ,     (   ) -  . ,     ,        (  -11)

----------

> -   ,  .       .


 -     .
C    ,    .
 .  .

----------


## solnywko

:Redface:      ,    !?
   :

 2  

* ( )  * *      , /, . ,  

1) -6-1 (1) + -4-2 (1) (    ",    2     "" ______ .. )

2)   - 1  (- ,    , -6-1+ +-4-2,  )

3) -11 - 2 .

4)   - 1 .

5)   - 1 . (       ( ., )

*   ( )* -    (-6-1   4-2  ?   .  ??),  -11 - 1 .

, !!

----------

,     4-2().  ?

----------


## .

, , .         c.     -11  ""-  ,         ?   -  -!!! :Wow:

----------

> ,     4-2().  ?


 ,        ,    .  .

----------


## .

-      .         !

----------


## Bucom

> -11  ""-  ,         ?


" "    ( -11    ).  "  " -  -    . :         ...-...         ...-... (,     ,   " ").

----------

,  ,    (      :Embarrassment: )  2008          1,5 .     ?       ?        2008 ?   - ...  :Embarrassment:

----------

CheckXML (    (),    )   " ".  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ,    (     )  2008          1,5 .     ?       ?        2008 ?


 -4-1         ()    ...

----------


## lubezniy

> CheckXML (    (),    )   " ".  ?


 ,  CheckXML    .

----------

> -4-1         ()    ...


,  ,        ...

----------

.  .      ).     ?         ..

----------


## lubezniy

> .  .      ).     ?         ..


       -       .   ,  -      ,      .

----------


## elenaforever

,   -     ?  ?
  -   1    ?
   - (

----------

> ,   -     ?  ?
>   -   1    ?
>    - (


     ?!

----------


## 2009

1 7.7              .      ,     - 11  ,       ,         - .        "  ",   ,        .  ?    ?

----------

:
  -4-1      ...   -  , ....   ?         ????   ???? 

:
  ->> 


 !     ....,          ?

----------


## 1987

> ,   -     ?  ?
>   -   1    ?
>    - (


  ,       .      .    ( 1  ) 1 .

----------


## 2009

,      , ,   .     1-!  , ...

----------

,  !      -11       .  ?        :Frown:

----------


## elenaforever

> ,       .      .    ( 1  ) 1 .


!   2           .

----------

.
.,.
  5 .   .   .   . .  6 .    01.01.08  30.11.08.
   01.11.08  31.12.08.  .  ,     5 .  ..      ,     01.01.08.    1 .7,7    ,..     .,.   ,      ,  ?

----------

> .
> .,.
>   5 .   .   .   . .  6 .    01.01.08  30.11.08.
>    01.11.08  31.12.08.  .  ,     5 .  ..      ,     01.01.08.    1 .7,7    ,..     .,.   ,      ,  ?


C          .

----------

;
C          .

  11 . .  .    ,   ,   .  ,    ..   .

----------

> ;
> C          .
> 
>   11 . .  .    ,   ,   .  ,    ..   .


    !

----------

> ;
> C          .
> 
>   11 . .  .    ,   ,   .  ,    ..   .


       .

----------


## lubezniy

> ;
> C          .
> 
>   11 . .  .    ,   ,   .  ,    ..   .


   ,       ?  -    ,    . ,   ,       -2  ,        ,   .           ,    -2.

----------

> .


     ..   2  11 .  ,   ,  ,    1       .

----------


## KocmosMars

.       4-1   4-2            .  ?

----------

> ..   2  11 .  ,   ,  ,    1       .


     .

----------

> .       4-1   4-2            .  ?


    ,..     ---4-1 -4-2.

----------


## KocmosMars

.      4-1  .  1-  ,    .  ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,..     ---4-1 -4-2.


      ?

----------


## 109

, ,  :
2
***30:    <>.   <> = 11760.00  <>  1-    2008- ,      (   ),   

2
***30:    <>.   <> = 2240.00  <>  2-    2008- ,      (   ),

----------

> ?

----------

> , ,  :
> 2
> ***30:    <>.   <> = 11760.00  <>  1-    2008- ,      (   ),   
> 
> 2
> ***30:    <>.   <> = 2240.00  <>  2-    2008- ,      (   ),



       2007 .    ,   2008     2007    .

<>    2008 
    <>    2007

----------


## elenaforever

,     :
 1    ,     .
       -4-1 ?
         ,        2  , ,      .     -  1  
( .   <> = "027-176-961 69"            42 ( 79-     _-4-2)!).
     ,           (     +)-    ,   ,   .
   1  (  ,     1  2  )-  ?

----------


## .

**,    ,      .  ,  ,  .         ?   :Embarrassment:  



> ..   2  11


 .    2-?

----------


## .

> ,  !      -11       .  ?


 ?  .    -,  ?

----------

> 2007 .    ,   2008     2007    .
> 
> <>    2008 
>     <>    2007

----------


## .

> 1  (  ,     1  2  )-  ?


   .   "  "?     ?               .    ,    ,

----------


## KocmosMars

.      4-1  .  1-  ,    .  ?

----------


## .

*KocmosMars*,            :Frown:

----------

.. ,       :Smilie:     ,     -6-1   "  ,  "  12002,    -11         12001.        12001?       .  ?

----------


## elenaforever

> .   "  "?     ?               .    ,    ,


 .
:
     -  3600.
     -  56800.
           ,   -       2 ,     .
 -  -   ,  1  (    2  )
-----------
        ,        56800      .
-------------
       60400 (56800+3600)     "   ", 
      .
  ""+=0+60400=60400.  ,  56800.
      .

 ???

----------

> .
> :
>      -  3600.
>      -  56800.
>            ,   -       2 ,     .
>  -  -   ,  1  (    2  )
> -----------
>         ,        56800      .
> -------------
> ...



3600    -       .

----------


## RitaR

!

   :
      ,
 ""   (-     ),   :  "   ()   "! :Frown: 

.... ,  ......   1....    ....

, ,       !!!

,

----------


## lubezniy

> !
> 
>    :
>       ,
>  ""   (-     ),   :  "   ()   "!
> .... ,  ......   1....    ....


 -     ,         "     ". ,  :   ,    ,  ?

----------


## .

*elenaforever*,      -?   :Embarrassment:   ,        ,      .

----------


## RitaR

> -     ,         "     ". ,  :   ,    ,  ?


  ",    ,   :;...".     ,   ,   . 
   ,        ()?!

----------


## elenaforever

> *elenaforever*,      -?    ,        ,      .


  :Smilie: ))
   7.7
     ,    CheckXML.
          (            3600,
       -    -         56800.

     ,    ,         ,   ,
      2 :   ,   .

      -4-1?
    1        ,  (

----------

> ",    ,   :;...".     ,   ,   . 
>    ,        ()?!


              .

----------


## elenaforever

> 3600    -       .


  - 3600  ,
       2 ?    ?

----------


## .

> -


     -      ,      :Frown:    ,     .

----------


## RitaR

> .


  -  !
   ,  , .....

----------


## lubezniy

> ",    ,   :;...".     ,   ,   . 
>    ,        ()?!


.          ? ,         -   -   .

----------


## elenaforever

> -      ,        ,     .


   ?  -6-1       ,     ,       ,
         .
  -   (  (
-------------
 -        2  (    )-   1     ?   .

----------


## RitaR

> .          ? ,         -   -   .


 ,  ........         - "   ()   "
..      - :   ,  , . .....  .....

----------

> ?  -6-1       ,     ,       ,
>          .
>   -   (  (


  -11,       .. 

", , "

----------

:   !!    !      ?!               -   :Frown: (

----------

> :   !!    !      ?!               -  (


      ?

----------

> ,  ........         - "   ()   "
> ..      - :   ,  , . .....  .....

----------


## elenaforever

> -11,       .. 
> 
> ", , "


  ,     -11      3600?     ,       3600.

----------

> - 3600  ,
>        2 ?    ?


 
            .

----------

> ,     -11      3600?     ,       3600.


          .    ,    .

----------


## RitaR

> 


 :Smilie:   ,  )))
   ,   ....

 ,   ....
       ?!!

----------

> ?

----------

.    ?
  5-(   )        .
       ?
  5-           .    .

----------

> 


    .
       CHECKXML -   
.

      .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ........         - "   ()   "
> ..      - :   ,  , . .....  .....


,   .          " " (   -6-1  )    .    .        -11.        Internet Explorer    -    .

----------

> .
>        CHECKXML -   
> .
> 
>       .


 !  !

----------


## elenaforever

> .    ,    .


    (((
        ,
  ( +),
  (    )

    -11   ?    .
----------
 ,     ,  :

 41-  _-4-2... 


42 []:   
***30:        .
  : ;  : 2008 .
 =  +  = 0.00 + 60179.60 = 60179.60,  , >56800,   .

-<_-4-2>
   <>42</>
   <>-4-2</>
   <></>
   <>027-176-961 69</>
  +<>
  +<>
  +<>
   <>2008</>
   <>11.02.2009</>
  +<>
  -<>
     <>60179.60</>
     <>0</>




================
      (     )       .
      ,  -11    (    1   ?)

----------


## RitaR

> ,   .          " " (   -6-1  )    .    .        -11.        Internet Explorer    -    .


   "-11"   "".....
   -11 :
 <></>
 </>

    : 
<></>
<>/</>

..     () ,    !
  - ????
  "",   ?????

----------

> (((
>         ,
>   ( +),
>   (    )
> 
>     -11   ?    .
> ----------
>  ,     ,  :
> 
> ...


 
      (     )       .

----------

:
  (   )     ,    ,     +    .        ,  , .            .
 :quest:     "   "                    ? 
 :quest:    ,            (   , ..          (2008)  )      ?
 :quest:     2008     2009,          ,   2009 ?        ?

----------

! 

:         <>   <>,     ()  <>:

       !   ???

----------


## grebenka

.       ,  ,  ,   -    ?     ,      .         ?     ?

----------


## diogenes

CheckXML  . :

   :
 80004004 

 an_adr2006.AN_ADR2006 an_adr2006.AN_ADR2006 
 findst06 c:\windows\system32\an_adr2006.prg    732      . 26 


  :

(  2008 .   840     1400  )

2
***30:    <>.   <> = 840.00  <>  1-    2008- ,      (   ),   



2
***30:    <>.   <> = 1400.00  <>  2-    2008- ,      (   ),   


, ,  ?

----------

. ,, 3-4-2..

----------

> . ,, 3-4-2..


    ,    1 .

----------


## buh.21

,  .
:     :
PFR-700-Y-2004-ORG-087-502-00090-DCK-00001-*DPT-109457-DCK-00125*.XML
  ,   ( )   , DPT-  ,  DCK -   .   ,          ,  ChekXML    

_***50:     .    PFR-700-Y-9999-ORG-999-999-999999-DCK-99999-DPT-999999-DCK-99999_
      , ,    .   ,    ,     (1- 7.7,  4.5)     :Embarrassment:

----------


## RitaR

> . ,, 3-4-2..


.

----------


## Bucom

> ?     ?


  ,        .        .      .           .          (   ).

----------

5  5.50.14
   -    "    ".   , ..   .
   . 
  10%  4%  ..   CheckXml   .  . .
 ,       ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 5  5.50.14
>    -    "    ".   , ..   .
>    . 
>   10%  4%  ..   CheckXml   .  . .
>  ,       ?


    -    .  - .  "      ".

----------


## waw

> ,  .
> :     :
> PFR-700-Y-2004-ORG-087-502-00090-DCK-00001-DPT-109457-DCK-00125.XML
>   ,   ( )   , DPT-  ,  DCK -   .   ,          ,  ChekXML    
> 
> ***50:     .    PFR-700-Y-9999-ORG-999-999-999999-DCK-99999-DPT-999999-DCK-99999
>       , ,    .   ,    ,     ?


   -  ,   - . ,  :

PFR-700-Y-2004-ORG-087-502-*00090*-DCK-00001-DPT-109457-DCK-00125
PFR-700-Y-9999-ORG-999-999-*999999*-DCK-99999-DPT-999999-DCK-99999

----------


## lubezniy

> :         <>   <>,     ()  <>:
>        !   ???


    ,          .

----------


## lubezniy

> CheckXML  . :
> 
>    :
>  80004004 
> 
>  an_adr2006.AN_ADR2006 an_adr2006.AN_ADR2006 
>  findst06 c:\windows\system32\an_adr2006.prg    732      . 26


   CheckXML    (  ),   -   .




> :
> 
> (  2008 .   840     1400  )
> 
> 2
> ***30:    <>.   <> = 840.00  <>  1-    2008- ,      (   ),   
> 
> , ,  ?


  .        1   -11    -                  .

----------

,   ?   ,           (   , .      , .  ),  .
***30:        .
  : ;  : 2008 .
   ()   ()  ,    <>,        (-16800.00)/(-22400.00) = 2.4/3.1:
   = 22506.18  :
 = (-22400.00)*2.4/3.1+16800.00 = (22506.18-22400.00)*2.4/3.1+16800.00 = 16882.20,    (    10 .)    = 16879.63.

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   ?   ,           (   , .      , .  ),  .


     ?
  -  ,  , .

----------


## elenaforever

,     -  !     (

----------


## Alq

.     .  ,     .
    1 .  ?

----------

> 5  5.50.14
>    -    "    ".   , ..   .
>    . 
>   10%  4%  ..   CheckXml   .  . .
>  ,       ?


     2008  8%  6% ?

----------

...          ,       ????     ,       3          ????

----------

,    2008  ,     .

   ,       -4-1
   1 7.7    ,    -4-1     
    -4-2  11   .

----------


## -85

!       01.01.08  10.06.08,        11.06.08  31.12.08,  ,       <>,     :
***30: .   <> = 18052.35  <>        <> = 14267.65  <>.

  , , .

----------


## Nellka

)))
 .      ,   ,  ,   ,    ,          2008  (    - 2008). 

      ,     ,       .  ,        .

  .      ?

----------

! , ,    .      : -11 ( +), -6-1  , -4-2  - .....  -6-1   + -4-1....    3 ...., -4-1,  4-2????????

----------

> ! , ,    .      : -11 ( +), -6-1  , -4-2  - .....  -6-1   + -4-1....    3 ...., -4-1,  4-2????????


  ?   .

----------

> .


 :



	__ _______ 2009.
    ջ     ,    ,     29    _____________________________________  __  __  ____________________   : ________________________________
         .
     ___________________________________________      ,    ,     .
    31  2009 .
 	______________	/  /


,  .

----------


## Katrina97

1  :      (..1)   ,     .     (  ).:123098, ,  ,  , . 1,. 1
  , ?, -

----------

, ,          ...  ....,      .   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,          ...  ....,      .   ?


  .   .

----------


## lubezniy

> !       01.01.08  10.06.08,        11.06.08  31.12.08,  ,       <>,     :
> ***30: .   <> = 18052.35  <>        <> = 14267.65  <>.
> 
>   , , .


      ?
     -     ,      (   -    ).

----------


## Desperado

,      :   2008       ,    .  ,     ,  18 "   "     -4-1      .   ?

----------

> .   .


))))

----------


## YUM

:
   2007 .  2008    2007  "13- "  , ,   .    .  -?

----------

, .        .  ?   .

----------


## YUM

> , .        .  ?   .


 ?

----------

> :
>    2007 .  2008    2007  "13- "  , ,   .    .  -?


     ,    .

    .

----------

> , .        .  ?   .


   .
    .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      :   2008       ,    .  ,     ,  18 "   "     -4-1      .   ?


  .     ,     (,  -4-1).  ,        "    " .    -4-1  -4-2.     .

----------


## Desperado

> .     ,     (,  -4-1).  ,        "    " .    -4-1  -4-2.     .


    . ..           ,     .    ,   . ,     :Frown:

----------

> , .        .  ?   .


     ,  , .....    .      .""    ,  ,   ,      . ?

----------

> .
>     .


.  ,       ,  ,    ,   ,.....

----------

> .  ,       ,  ,    ,   ,.....


  .     .

----------


## lubezniy

> :
>    2007 .  2008    2007  "13- "  , ,   .    .  -?


      ?   10  20,      .

----------

> .     .


,

----------


## -85

?

       ,     ,    ,    :
***30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,     ()  <>:

***30:        .
  : ;  : 2008 .
   ()   ()  ,    <>,        / = 6/8:
   = 18052.35  :
 = *6/8 = 18052.35*6/8 = 13539.26,    (    10 .)    = 13779.26.

----------

> ?
> 
>        ,     ,    ,    :
> ***30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,     ()  <>:
> 
> ***30:        .
>   : ;  : 2008 .
>    ()   ()  ,    <>,        / = 6/8:
>    = 18052.35  :
>  = *6/8 = 18052.35*6/8 = 13539.26,    (    10 .)    = 13779.26.


 

  ?

----------

C       .

----------


## -85

?

  ,      ,   .

----------

> ?
> 
>   ,      ,   .


 
<>

----------


## YUM

> ,    .
> 
>     .


 "" ,        :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> ?
> 
>   ,      ,   .


   .          - . ., + (           ). ,   -4-1,         "         (  )".

----------


## Nadejda33

!
    ,     :
          !!
       ? :Frown:

----------


## Andrey_R

-4    "   ", 1   ,        .

----------

.
    17.7    ?
( 4    -,  ,  ,    ).
    ?\

!!!

----------

,  ,     ,   ,    1,    6-1( -),-4-2,(  - ),   -11,       ,      ,        ,         ,

----------



----------

,    (  )  17.7,    ?

----------

> "" ,


       .

----------

> .


      20       ,     
   ..

----------

> ,    (  )  17.7,    ?


    ,    
"XXX, " 
 XXX-   
      CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC -    .

----------


## lubezniy

> !
>     ,     :
>           !!
>        ?


 , .    -     .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ,     ,   ,    1,    6-1( -),-4-2,(  - ),   -11,       ,      ,        ,         ,


  1-.          1.

----------


## Bucom

> 17.7    ?     ?


          (     " ").  .   (  -  ).

----------

1     ,     :    .





> !!!    .     
> 
> !!!20:    <>.  <>, ,   : 
> (  -4-2)

----------

> ,  ,     ,   ,    1,    6-1( -),-4-2,(  - ),   -11,       ,      ,        ,         ,


 1 7.7 -11   , "  "...  -   - .

----------


## Lee67

.?

----------

> ,    -      2007 .
>      ,         - ,         2007 ,    (, ,   )     2008.       2007      (      2007   -   ),     2008              .


  ,    ,     ,       ,      ..  2007.      ,   2008.   ,  01.01.08.     ,       ,    3     2007.      2008.   :"  - !"            .   ?

----------

> .?


100%

----------

> ,    ,     ,       ,      ..  2007.      ,   2008.   ,  01.01.08.     ,       ,    3     2007.      2008.   :"  - !"            .   ?


     .  ,      . 
    .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    ,     ,       ,      ..  2007.      ,   2008.   ,  01.01.08.     ,       ,    3     2007.      2008.   :"  - !"            .   ?


  ?
 192    -  "  :   (  -1  -3)    :   (  -4-1  -4-2)",      .        .

----------

> ?
>  192    -  "  :   (  -1  -3)    :   (  -4-1  -4-2)",      .        .


 ,    ,   , 3   ,

----------


## 11

,      2008 ,        ,    ,    2008  - ?  ,   0.00 ,       2008 ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    ,   , 3   ,


     ,   ,    .  :Smilie:

----------


## .

*11*,  ?           .

----------

> ,    ,     ,       ,      ..  2007.      ,   2008.   ,  01.01.08.     ,       ,    3     2007.      2008.   :"  - !"            .   ?


"    "     ,   ,             .  2007.  ,    :   ? ( ,     )     :    (  )  -   ..

----------


## 11

> *11*,  ?           .


,      (        ).     .  .    2008   ,  .....   , ,   2008         ,   2008   ?

----------


## 11

,   ,  ,  ,        , , !

----------


## specauto

_ (  _-4-2)... 
 4-  _-4-2  ... 
5 []:   
***   4-  _-4-2  ...
     . 
 <>     . 
 <>2</> 

54 []:   
***   53-  _-4-2  ...
     . 
 <>     . 
 <>2</> 

   .   ?  ?

----------

! 
   .       :  !!!   -     ,   !  !


! ! !  !

----------

-: +.  (  )     ?(.+ )    .     ?

----------

> _ (  _-4-2)... 
>  4-  _-4-2  ... 
> 5 []:   
> ***   4-  _-4-2  ...
>      . 
>  <>     . 
>  <>2</> 
> 
> 54 []:   
> ...


    <>2</> 

 _-4-2     <>

   _-4-1

----------

,     2008 ?

----------

> ,     2008 ?


 ?

----------

> ?


  -6-1   ,  ,     34

----------

> -6-1   ,  ,     34


  104 , ? :Big Grin:

----------

> 104 , ?


       ,       :Smilie: 
        (  )  ,         35.

----------


## .

> ,   ,  ,  ,        , , !


 .         .   ,   ,        :Frown:

----------

> ,      
>         (  )  ,         35.


      2801, .   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 2801, .   ?


,   ,         .

----------


## Bucom

> ,   ,  ,  ,        , , !


 : -11  .    2008 -   , .

----------


## ASD2000

, ,      ?  ,   ,       , .. :
-  
-   
- -11
- -4-2
    ? 
       ,      ,     :Frown:

----------

!
  ,       "  5".   -4-2  .    -4-1?     ?  -11   .    .

----------

> !
>   ,       "  5".   -4-2  .    -4-1?     ?  -11   .    .



  ,    :Smilie:

----------

, ,    -11,
  01.01.08     400,      2400.
         2007  2008? 
     .  .?  2 ?
2007 - 2400 -    2007?
2008. -    2008.
    - 2008

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,    -11,
>   01.01.08     400,      2400.
>          2007  2008? 
>      .  .?  2 ?
> 2007 - 2400 -    2007?
> 2008. -    2008.
>     - 2008


 .
    2 :    2007  ,   - 2008  .

----------

:Smilie: 
   ,         .
 ,    ( ""   )
   -11    (400,00.,  400,00  400)?

----------


## GGGFttr

!    , , .

         ,      -  .      "-"    ,  ()   : , , ?   !

----------

( )  01.01.08  31.12.08     .  2   2008      ( ).   -4-1.   - (-)  :
1.  :
-""-     ,
-"   " - 01.01.08-31.12.08.?
2.      ?       ??   ,     -4-2 :Frown:

----------

> !
>   ,       "  5".   -4-2  .    -4-1?     ?  -11   .    .


             .   ?

----------


## Larik

CheckXML

----------

> CheckXML


.  .

----------

:?  .    ,  .  ***-   .  ,    ....

----------

?   10 .  8 .    ?

----------


## Evell

!     ,  ,  ,      ,       .   1 7.7 .  ,    - , ,       :
"***40: .   <> = "",   ,      <> = ,    :"
,     ?    ,     ?      ,      ?

----------

> ( )  01.01.08  31.12.08     .  2   2008      ( ).   -4-1.   - (-)  :
> 1.  :
> -""-     ,
> -"   " - 01.01.08-31.12.08.?
> 2.      ?       ??   ,     -4-2



01.01.08-31.12.08   
"   "      12 00
      .
C       .

    -4-2.

----------

> !    , , .
> 
>          ,      -  .      "-"    ,  ()   : , , ?   !


              .
              ,        .

----------

,    ,   .  . .  .  ?

3 []:   
***30:        .
  : ;  : 2008 .
   ()   ()          / = 4/10:
   = 11275.61  :
 = *4/10 = 11275.61*4/10 = 4510.24,    (    10 .)    = 8456.71.


-<_-4-2>
   <>3</>
   <>-4-2</>
   <></>
   <></>
   <>120-311-314 67</>
  +<>
  +<>
  +<>
   <>2008</>
   <>13.02.2009</>
  +<>
  -<>
     <>11275.61</>
     <>8456.71</>

----------

> ,    ,   .  . .  .  ?
> 
> 3 []:   
> ***30:        .
>   : ;  : 2008 .
>    ()   ()          / = 4/10:
>    = 11275.61  :
>  = *4/10 = 11275.61*4/10 = 4510.24,    (    10 .)    = 8456.71.
> 
> ...



    ?

----------

chekxml  12.01.2009

----------

> chekxml  12.01.2009


     ?
  CHECKXML?

----------

: >12.02.2009</
   ,    " ",   .

----------

?        ?

----------

http://www.epfr.ru/files/PFXML7.Free.rar 
,  ,   ,   ,  . -4-1,-4-2.,-11
!!!       2 (-4-1)   :  ?  ,     " EXCEL-  . , -11      "..      3 (-4-2),    "     3?" ,             3.
 ,    ,      3. !!!

----------

> ?        ?


        CHECKXML  29.01.2009 (  BUHSOFT)   

  8/6  2008 

        2007 . 

      checkxml   .

----------

=;51985820]  
,  ,   ,   ,  . -4-1,-4-2.,-11
!!!       2 (-4-1)   :  ?  ,     " EXCEL-  . , -11      "..      3 (-4-2),    "     3?" ,             3.
 ,    ,      3. !!![/QUOTE]

    Excel-   2     .      2    .

  Excel-     
 Excel   .

----------

*1)    Excel-   2     .      2    .

2)  Excel-     
 Excel   .[/QUOTE]*

1) Excel-   2    (       ).    .

2)     . -4-1  2- ,  -4-2  3-  .Excel    

 ,    "2"    ,     "3"

----------

> *1)    Excel-   2     .      2    .
> 
> 2)  Excel-     
>  Excel   .*




1) Excel-   2    (       ).    .

2)     . -4-1  2 ,  -4-2    .Excel    

 ,    2    ,     3  [/QUOTE]

      3      .

----------

3      .[/QUOTE]

        !!
,  !!!!    !!    ,     -     ??

----------

. 
1)    -4-2  9 . -   2- ,   -6-1  "-   -2,"   ?
2)        .     2    .    -4-2: " - ", "    12  0 ", "-    " ??

----------

> 3      .


        !!
,  !!!!    !!    ,     -     ??[/QUOTE]

         BASE\REPORT\2008_2\*****2.*

----------

> . 
> 1)    -4-2  9 . -   2- ,   -6-1  "-   -2,"   ?
> 2)        .     2    .    -4-2: " - ", "    12  0 ", "-    " ??


1)     - 
2)            .

----------

,    ???
  - an_adr2006 


 1-  _-4-2... 

2 []:   
***  COM! 

 80004004 

 an_adr2006.AN_ADR2006 an_adr2006.AN_ADR2006 
 .an_adr2006 c:\windows\system32\an_adr2006.prg    220  'CODER'  . 12

----------


## gNus

-,       2008 ,    11        ( )    ,            ...

  ?

----------


## Jewl

,     2008 ,       2008 ,        .     ?

----------

> -,       2008 ,    11        ( )    ,            ...
> 
>   ?



    .

      v    
  2009  -XXXX

----------

> ,    ???
>   - an_adr2006 
> 
> 
>  1-  _-4-2... 
> 
> 2 []:   
> ***  COM!


  CHECKXML   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

> ,     2008 ,       2008 ,        .     ?


  -11

----------


## Jewl

> -11


        ?           .

----------


## Jewl

-11   Excel    
jewel1986@gmail.com.

----------


## FSK

-    -?
           ?

----------

> CHECKXML   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  !    "" -     !  :Wow:

----------

> ?


    ?    ,      ,          .

----------

, -         ,  ,        ? 

        ,     ,       5500 . 

     28/07/2006   -09-26/6784       ,  ,        ,         16          11.08.2004 N 79         -                 ()  ,     () ,    10              ,          ()  .

----------


## gNus

> .
> 
>       v    
>   2009  -XXXX


  3  : -         !

   1 8

----------


## Mazu

,   ,         -     ?

----------


## 78

!  !   2-    .         .   .   .

 1-  _... 
2
***30:    <>.        <>.       :

-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2008</>
   <>31.12.2008</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>3</>
  +<>
   <></>
  +<>
  -<>
     <>2</>
    +<>
    -<>
       <></>
       <>2008</>

----------


## lubezniy

* 78*,    ,    (1   ,   ?)

----------


## lubezniy

> -    -?


...           (,    ).



> ?


     ,  (  ,           ).

----------


## lubezniy

> 3  : -         !
>    1 8


  1   -11   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ( )  01.01.08  31.12.08     .  2   2008      ( ).   -4-1.   - (-)  :
> 1.  :
> -""-     ,
> -"   " - 01.01.08-31.12.08.?
> 2.      ?       ??   ,     -4-2


   /     .        01.01  31.12,                .

----------

> -,       2008 ,    11        ( )    ,            ...
> 
>   ?


    :  ,   (  )

----------


## lubezniy

> !     ,  ,  ,      ,       .   1 7.7 .  ,    - , ,       :
> "***40: .   <> = "",   ,      <> = ,    :"


      :  "" -6-1 ,    - . , -  , , ,   .     1.

----------

.     ,            ,  2008    ?
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## FSK

checkXMl
.   COM-   .

----------


## lubezniy

> checkXMl
> .   COM-   .


  -   CheckXML     ,      .

----------


## lubezniy

> !    "" -     !


 -  ,   ,   ,    .   CheckXML    .

----------

> .     ,            ,  2008    ?


...  ?     140    (194  ).

----------

!     !
    ,   -    - "      "!    !    10 ,   ?

----------


## xyliganka

--        2.4.3. -    ?

----------

> -  ,   ,   ,    .   CheckXML    .


!       -    :Big Grin:

----------


## ann f

, ,   .
        .
    . 
 1 7  .      .  .
    " 2008"

 1      ,    ,    . -      ?

        "" ?
   -   ?    -     :Frown: 
     .        " "

,  .

----------

1.
   -6-=1      : 
     .. (.. 0000000009)    
    .. (.. 0000000010)    
    !!!!  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:     -    .,  - -   ...
  ???      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

:Smilie:

----------

> 


** ,     /    :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:    ?      ...      . " "  :Smilie:  ...  :Embarrassment:

----------

> " "


  "",     .       --   (    )    ,    .

----------


## Zvezga

,      -11,       !

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      -11,       !


   192.     FAQ (.  1).

----------


## waw

> --        2.4.3. -    ?


 XML-      ,  .       ,    "  ",       :

<>
<>** </>
<>*2.4.3*</>
</>

            7.0,  4.0,     ,   ,         .

----------


## mane4ka23

1  ( 157)  
    :

  ... 


***50:     .    PFR-700-Y-9999-ORG-999-999-999999-DCK-99999-DPT-999999-DCK-99999

          1 8.1

----------


## Nicanora

: "!!!20:     <> .   : ... ".        .

    ,           ,     ,    ,      7.0            !!!  ?

----------


## Nicanora

> : "!!!20:     <> .   : ... ".        .
> 
>     ,           ,     ,    ,      7.0            !!!  ?


 -...    http://www.lubezniy.ru/kladr/address/    .        ".",    "."   !   ,      !  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## ASD2000

,          ,    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 1  ( 157)  
>     :
> 
>   ... 
> 
> ***50:     .    PFR-700-Y-9999-ORG-999-999-999999-DCK-99999-DPT-999999-DCK-99999
> 
>           1 8.1


,        ,  .  -     .      ( ),  -  ,     - -    (    CD      ).

----------


## tk1602

! 
 :    4-2 ,            ,         ?

----------


## MarusiaME

!
 2 ,  .         1-   2-.        2- .     .       ?          1-      2-.     . . 
 ,  (  )         ?  ,         ?
,       ,        -  .

     .     1-  ,   2-  ..    2- .   ?   ?
   !

----------

1-  _... 


2
***30:    <>.   <> = 250.00  <>  1-    2008- ,      (   ),   



2
***30:    <>.   <> = 100.00  <>  2-    2008- ,      (   ),   


     .    1.    ?

----------


## Larik

.
, 2007 
 250
 100

, 2008
 -250
 -100

----------


## Larik

*MarusiaME*,     .      .

----------

,
 : .   01.01.08  31.01.08          /. 31.01.08  ,  01.02.08    ,           /.
1.   4-1  4-2?
2. -    2    1.1.   ?
    -     1   01.01.08  31.12.08   1.1.   ?
    -          01.02.08,       ?

----------

> 1-  _... 
> 
> 
> 2
> ***30:    <>.   <> = 250.00  <>  1-    2008- ,      (   ),   
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> ...


   ,

----------


## kir_

,          (      ).      (.)  ,     .      -11    CHECKXML  ,        ().     ,           =+.+ - .
 ,    - ?

----------

> ,          (      ).      (.)  ,     .      -11    CHECKXML  ,        ().     ,           =+.+ - .
>  ,    - ?


 2007 XXXX
 2007 XXXX
 2008 YYYY-XXXX

----------


## Bucom

> 1  ( 157)


-  2009    160.   ,     .    ,   - .

----------

> -  2009    160.   ,     .    ,   - .


   1   ,  ,   ,     .
      ?

----------

.
    ,   2  (    ).
5            .
       ,    .
1   600 ..    ,   .
        ,  1 ,    .
          .
   : 1      ,           .
       ,  .

----------


## lubezniy

> .
>     ,   2  (    ).
> 5            .
>        ,    .
> 1   600 ..    ,   .
>         ,  1 ,    .
>           .
>    : 1      ,           .
>        ,  .


.
     -4-1.         "     " (  - ).          ,       -     .

----------

, ,




> ,
>  : .   01.01.08  31.01.08          /. 31.01.08  ,  01.02.08    ,           /.
> 1.   4-1  4-2?
> 2. -    2    1.1.   ?
>     -     1   01.01.08  31.12.08   1.1.   ?
>     -          01.02.08,       ?

----------

> , ,


-4-2 
 1 1
 1

----------

> .
>      -4-1.         "     " (  - ).          ,       -     .


.     ?

----------

> .     ?


   .

----------

, .
    5.      -11   . ,   ,      ,     ,    .      ?

----------


## Gladifor

.
  . .     ,   .  (),    .      .

----------

.   
2
***40: .   <>  <> [15371.00]  
<> [12171.00]     2008-   <> + 
<> [3200.00]     2008-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2009-   <> - 
<> [-15371.00]     2008-   <>.
.., [15371.00]   [12171.00] + [3200.00] + [0.00] - [-15371.00] = [30742.00].


2
***40: .   <>  <> [11529.00]  
<> [9129.00]     2008-   <> + 
<> [2400.00]     2008-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2009-   <> - 
<> [-11529.00]     2008-   <>.
.., [11529.00]   [9129.00] + [2400.00] + [0.00] - [-11529.00] = [23058.00].

----------

2 .
2
!!!20: .   <> [3200.00]     2008-  (    )  <>    0, ..:
[<> 15371.00  <>] - 
[<> 12171.00     2008-   <>] + 
[<> -15371.00     2008-   <>]  -12171.00 ( )



2
!!!20: .   <> [2400.00]     2008-  (    )  <>    0, ..:
[<> 11529.00  <>] - 
[<> 9129.00     2008-   <>] + 
[<> -11529.00     2008-   <>]  -9129.00 ( )
   1

----------


## MarusiaME

> !
>  2 ,  .         1-   2-.        2- .     .       ?          1-      2-.     . . 
>  ,  (  )         ?  ,         ?
> ,       ,        -  .
> 
>      .     1-  ,   2-  ..    2- .   ?   ?
>    !


    -    !  :Frown:

----------


## MarusiaME

> *MarusiaME*,     .      .


     ?    2.4, ...   -     "    "? 
    ?  ?

----------

" "-0.00      .
 .
  -11   . "   "

----------


## @@

,     1..   .  11.02  29.06    ,    3.06. -    .   .,    - .    ?  .     -4-1,   ,   ,   ,      ,    .    ?

----------


## MarusiaME

> " "-0.00      .
>  .
>   -11   . "   "


    -   ,     -   ...
   ... (   1    .    ,    ,    ...)     , , -  (    ).
   - .

----------

> " " 0.00      .
>  .
>   -11   . "   "


     . ""!
  1

----------

,       ?      ,        ?

----------


## LeonidMV

> , .
>     5.      -11   . ,   ,      ,     ,    .      ?


 : []->[   ]

----------


## panterka

,  .
1.     2008          1,5 ....      (    )     -4-1? 
2.  ,  ?...   ..       .... ...
3.           1,5          ( ) ...     -4-1 -    ???
 :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:  
   .

----------


## ASD2000

5  ?

----------

> ,  .
> 1.     2008          1,5 ....      (    )     -4-1? 
> 2.  ,  ?...   ..       .... ...
> 3.           1,5          ( ) ...     -4-1 -    ???
>  
>    .


1-2 -4-1   1.5(!)  
3

----------


## panterka

.
     ....
   ...
12 .       ???
 ( )    ,      ..       ...
  ..          ???

----------

> .
>      ....
>    ...
> 12 .       ???
>  ( )    ,      ..       ...
>   ..          ???

----------


## panterka

...
...   :Big Grin:

----------

> :  ,   (  )


    "0"  2008  ,    2009   ?

2
***30:    <>.   <> = 2009  2-      ,  2008-  (      2008-   ):

----------

1.   ,
**    " "    :
 v7plus.dll  !    

    ???

----------

...
,     .
   ,     (),      .
    ? 
      ,      ?        .    , 10%           ?
     ?         ?
  .

----------

> "0"  2008  ,    2009   ?
> 
> 2
> ***30:    <>.   <> = 2009  2-      ,  2008-  (      2008-   ):


 2009     ,   .

----------

> ...
> ,     .
>    ,     (),      .
>     ? 
>       ,      ?        .    , 10%           ?
>      ?         ?
>   .



   .  .

----------


## LeonidMV

> 5  ?


[]->>[ ]->>[   ].
    - (     ),   : [x]      .     ,    ...

----------


## olunchik

!!!

            ,          .   2008.           .   :

<>
**30             174 <>:3 2+<>:2 3
                               <> :  5  3

 ?  ?

----------


## olunchik

))))  :Embarrassment:

----------

.    .     ,   . 
 -11  -4-2.     - ? -4-1  .
     ?

----------

> .    .     ,   . 
>  -11  -4-2.     - ? -4-1  .
>      ?


 -4-2 ,-11  .  2-

----------


## olgad-29

!      .    -4-2  -4-1 : 
1 -
     -

___-___-_______


2008 

 _

___


2 -
3  -
 -  
 .

         .     ,      :
  ,     __  ___  

. 
  .


-        2 .  ,     ,       .   ,      - .
   .       ,      


> .    .     ,   . 
>  -11  -4-2.     - ? -4-1  .
>      ?

----------


## Michel736

!             "     "   ?      .    !

----------

> !             "     "   ?      .    !


  .

     (   ).

            .


        .

----------

01.01.2008.   31.12.2008.,                    31.12.2001..   ?

----------


## Michel736

> .
> 
>      (   ).
> 
>             .
> 
> 
>         .


  !  .  . ,     ,    .   ,    ,        ?     01.03.  ?  .      ?

----------

> !  .  . ,     ,    .   ,    ,        ?     01.03.  ?  .      ?


      ?

    ,          .

----------

> 01.01.2008.   31.12.2008.,                    31.12.2001..   ?


      .

      -,     31.12.2001
   .

----------


## Katebuh

2008.   ,   -   11     (. )  2008.   ,     ?           ,    ..     ,     2008. ,  ...

----------

> .
> 
>       -,     31.12.2001
>    .


      - 5,       .      ,                   ?

----------


## Katebuh

2009.?         2009.?

----------

> 2008.   ,   -   11     (. )  2008.   ,     ?           ,    ..     ,     2008. ,  ...


"    "

C   2009    (  2009).

----------

> - 5,       .      ,                   ?



            -.

    -   .

----------


## Katebuh

> "    "
> 
> C   2009    (  2009).


 :Wow:        ..         2008., ?         2009?

----------

?       ,       ?          ,      ,         , ?           .     ,      15 .

----------


## SWK

10 .-   ,   ,   -   !

----------

> ..         2008., ?         2009?


C     .

----------


## Katebuh

> C     .


 :yes:

----------


## SWK

,  - ,     - , , ,  03.03.08 -     !!!

----------


## YUM

,  , . 
 .192   ,  ,   ,  ,   ( )    "".  , .      ,    ,   .     .  -?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  , . 
>  .192   ,  ,   ,  ,   ( )    "".  , .      ,    ,   .     .  -?


      . -  (  ,  )    ,  192.   ,   .  :Smilie:

----------

> ,  , . 
>  .192   ,  ,   ,  ,   ( )    "".  , .      ,    ,   .     .  -?


  1  
       ()          



    . 
2)            ( ) ( 40).

----------


## Funny

,         ,     ...

  5
       .

,  ,     5.50.72

    2007 ,             2008 ????

 !!!    - ,    !!!!

----------


## __

, ?!))
2
***30: .     <>     2007-  ( 2008- ),     2007-         <>



2
***40: .   <>  <> [44052.10]  
<> [27756.00]     2008-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2008-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2009-   ??? :Love: <> - 
<> [0.00]     2008-   <>.
.., [44052.10]   [27756.00] + [0.00] + [0.00] - [0.00] = [27756.00].




2
***40: .   <>  <> [33039.08]  
<> [18040.00]     2008-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2008-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2009-   <> - 
<> [0.00]     2008-   <>.
.., [33039.08]   [18040.00] + [0.00] + [0.00] - [0.00] = [18040.00].




  1 8

----------


## lubezniy

*__*,             .

----------


## lubezniy

> ..         2008., ?         2009?


.

----------


## YUM

> 1  
>        ()


  92  192.   .     .  :Frown:       -  90-  ...



> . 
> 2)            ( ) ( 40).


 ,    ( ,     :Wink: )

----------


## lubezniy

> 92  192.   .     .       -  90-  ...


 ?
   ,   ,    ""   5-  6- .

----------

> *__*,             .


  1 8   ...    ??

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    ( ,    )


http://checkpsn.narod.ru/doc/Disk700.rar

----------


## Funny

> !!!    - ,    !!!!


  .

 :Wow: 
  ... :Love:

----------

> , ?!))
> 
>   1 8


   1 .

----------


## -85

! , ,     .   .  !

----------

> -.
> 
>     -   .


        ,                  ?        "          31.12.2001. "   -   ? :Redface:

----------

> ,                  ?        "          31.12.2001. "   -   ?


 

      .

----------

> .


,   ,              ,       2001

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   ,              ,       2001


      ?     ( -,      )  .

----------


## Irina_BUH

!
       ,   ,    2    ,  ,   , ..     . 
*:*
   -4-2             ?

       ,   -           ....       ......
*:*
1.  ,            .     ,      -4-2,         ,   ,         ?-    ....

----------

> ,   ,              ,       2001


-   01.01.2002  

31.12.2001

----------


## lubezniy

> !
>        ,   ,    2    ,  ,   , ..     . 
> *:*
>    -4-2             ?


  .    -  "    ".



> ,   -           ....       ......
> *:*
> 1.  ,            .     ,      -4-2,         ,   ,         ?-    ....


 -4-2   .    ,  ,     -2  -           .

----------


## __

! 
   -4  ,      / ...
     ?  2007/2008? ,  "" 18,      
-  2008,
-  2008,
-   ?

 :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Irina_BUH

lubezniy. !

----------

?  -11  "      "    ?

----------

> -4-2   .    ,  ,     -2  -           .


            ,        (      ).     () .

----------

> ?  -11  "      "    ?


  2009  .


"      "

----------


## lubezniy

> ,        (      ).     () .


  , -2      . ,  ,      -      .  ,  100%  ,      .

----------


## Irina_BUH

,              ,   ,              .......
  ,       ,    ,  -    ....
    2 . ,      ,    ,   ,         ???

----------


## lubezniy

> ,              ,   ,              .......
>   ,       ,    ,  -    ....
>     2 . ,      ,    ,   ,         ???


 ,  -    ,     .

----------


## 22

? 
  ,     ,      -   .
     01.01.2008  05.05.2008    . 
..
  06.05.2008        0,5 .
    ?

----------


## Irina_BUH

> ,  -    ,     .


... ...  ....       , ..   -     ...

----------


## 1

:   ,   , ;    (    ); -4-1           ,  "" ,         "", **    ,        ?

----------


## lubezniy

> (    )


  ?

----------

?      ???

----------


## 1

(1)  ,      (   ),  ""    ,

----------


## nastyprof

.      .  10.04.08.       ? (   ?) 
  1    -4-1.  .
  -       ?

----------


## 1

?

----------

2008     2009,  ?

----------


## Irina_BUH

:   ,     ,            ,    (          ).           ?

----------

> ?


  23

----------

> 2008     2009,  ?


 ,

----------

> :   ,     ,            ,    (          ).           ?


        .

----------

> 2009  .
> 
> 
> "      "


   1   ^_^

----------

..     ,      .. (     ,    !!!) , !!!
   ,       ..
-   ,  ??

----------


## lubezniy

**,          ?
    -    ...      .

----------


## n

> ?  -11  "      "    ?


 , 2009

----------

> ..     ,      .. (     ,    !!!) , !!!
>    ,       ..
> -   ,  ??


      !!!!  !

----------

+  - -4-2:
  -2147221005
:   -     ???????????? ????

----------


## -7

> +  - -4-2:
>   -2147221005
> :   -     ???????????? ????



     -..

----------

-       .
  , ,   ..
   ..

    ,      .             ( ., !) :yes:

----------


## lubezniy

> , 2009


   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> +  - -4-2:
>   -2147221005
> :   -     ???????????? ????


 CheckXML    (     ).

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,   ..
>    ..


      .            .
      :
http://www.gnivc.ru/Document.aspx?id=80
http://www.lubezniy.ru/download/kladr.zip



> ,      .             ( ., !)


 .   - ,     ,    ?     "".

----------


## 4

,       ,  ,    ,  14 %  ().    -4-2     (     ,   ),    -11       .         (   ),    ,   -?  1  7 7      

***40: .   <>  <> [22733.00]  
<> [51495.00]     2008-   <> + 
<> [1290.00]     2008-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2009-   <> - 
<> [0.00]     2008-   <>.
.., [22733.00]   [51495.00] + [1290.00] + [0.00] - [0.00] = [52785.00].



2
***40: .   <>  <> [17058.00]  
<> [31725.00]     2008-   <> + 
<> [1604.00]     2008-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2009-   <> - 
<> [0.00]     2008-   <>.
.., [17058.00]   [31725.00] + [1604.00] + [0.00] - [0.00] = [33329.00].
 ,  -11   ,     ?

----------


## 2006

> ,       ..


 
 777
 777

----------


## 4

(((

----------


## -7

> (((


 ?

----------


## -7

> ,       ,  ,    ,  14 %  ().    -4-2     (     ,   ),    -11       .         (   ),    ,   -?  1  7 7


    ,   .


  1.7  ?

----------


## 4

> ,   .



      ,     1      .

----------


## -7

> ,     1      .


  -    ?

----------


## 4

,  , ..     .( 
   -4-2   ()  ,    -11       .             11

----------


## -7

> ,  , ..     .( 
>    -4-2   ()  ,    -11       .             11


     ,  -     .   ,   ""  "".

----------


## 4

> ,  -     .   ,   ""  "".


-   -4-2,     -11      1

----------


## -7

*4*,    ,     ,  .   ,      - ,   (  ) ,         ,   .         .

----------


## 4

,   ,

----------


## Bucom

> .


    .           ,   .   Pers          (       )  7 7 7 Enter 7 7 7 Enter Enter

----------


## @

, .
         ,     -4-1?      .   ,    . "",   ,   ""   ...       5,    ,     " .."   - ?

----------


## .

,    ,       .    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## poprotskaya

-4-2     :   COM-   .  : -2147221005 
 ?

----------


## @

> ,    ,       .    ?


       ?       ?         ?

----------


## Bucom

> ,      .             ( ., !)


 " "    www.opfr.spb.ru    " "  -  -   2.4

----------


## @

> , .
>          ,     -4-1?      .   ,    . "",   ,   ""   ...       5,    ,     " .."   - ?





> ?       ?         ?


      .,    -  -    ?
,  ,         ...

----------


## -7

(. .) -             
*@*,

----------

(  , 5),     ?
   ,  "     ".      ?     ,   ?

----------

> (  , 5),     ?
>    ,  "     ".      ?     ,   ?


    ,       .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,       .


       - ,       .

----------

.   -       "".   ""      - ,    .     ""       .  ?

----------

,  ! 
  =))

----------

, ,  =) 
      .

----------

,    (2 )   2   ?    ,  "2 ".   ?

----------

2008 .    2009 .,       ""?

----------


## @

> 2008 .    2009 .,       ""?


     2009,    .

----------


## @

?      4:
1. -4-1
2. -4-2
3. -11
4. -2
        , -11      .,   1, -2   .?      ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ?      4:
> 1. -4-1
> 2. -4-2
> 3. -11
> 4. -2
>         , -11      .,   1, -2   .?      ?


      -  , ,       ( ).         ( -4)  -2   -6-1.
-11       (   ),   ,      .  -2 -      ,      -2       ( , ,       ,        ).      (,  ).

----------


## ann f

,  .  1.
      -   .   .       , ..  ,    (..        1     .  )  ?
        1??????

----------

-   

   .

----------

> ?      4:
> 1. -4-1
> 2. -4-2
> 3. -11
> 4. -2
>         , -11      .,   1, -2   .?      ?


 -2 .:-4-1  -4-2 -      (  ).

----------


## ann f

> -   
> 
>    .


   !!!!!  ))))
     -  .    - 889-277-278 85 (  )
    ???? ,

----------

*ann f*,      ?

----------


## ann f

> *ann f*,      ?


     ( )       ,      (((((
  -  . ???

----------

,

----------

,     "!",  3  ?   ?        ? 
   :
 1-  _-4-2... 


2 []:   1
!!!20: .  ,    ()  <>.


 2-  _-4-2... 


3 []:  
!!!10: .  ,  ,    / <>:
-<_-4-2>
   <>3</>
   <>-4-2</>
   <></>
   <></>
   <>146-342-430 46</>
  +<>
  +<>
   <>2008</>
   <>16.02.2009</>
  +<>
  -<>



3 []:  
!!!20: .  ,    ()  <>.

----------


## ann f

> ,


, .

----------

[QUOTE=;51998655],     "!",  3  ?   ?       OTE]

   ,

----------

,    !     !=)))

----------

!  !!   -4-1?       ?      -4-2!!

----------


## lubezniy

> !  !!   -4-1?       ?      -4-2!!


      ,     -4-1.  ,  .  ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     "!",  3  ?   ?        ? 
>    :
>  1-  _-4-2... 
> 
> 2 []:   1
> !!!20: .  ,    ()  <>.


     . , .





> 3 []:  
> !!!10: .  ,  ,    / <>:


          .    .    - .

----------

> .   -       "".   ""      - ,    .     ""       .  ?


   ... :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,


 -  ...

----------


## lubezniy

> -  .    - 889-277-278 85 (  )
>     ???? ,


 .        .
   ,    .   ,    .

----------

,  ,           -1  ,     .    .       ,   ,     ,    . .      ?          ,     .?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ,           -1  ,     .    .       ,   ,     ,    . .      ?          ,     .?


     .    ,       -1.            ,      3      .

----------

, ,     . ,      .

----------


## Julia-78

, ,       ,     2007,    ,   2008   ?
!
       ,      ,    -1   ,    - .

----------

> ,  ,           -1  ,     .    .       ,   ,     ,    . .      ?          ,     .?


-    (     )   ,   -     ,                ,   . ,   , ..       14-      . , ,   ""     -   -   -   -    .

----------


## @@

9 (.1)  , 12.      ?   .

----------


## @

,   )))

----------


## Lianka

,      2004             ,        -        (       ), .   . ,    ?    ? :Confused:

----------


## _

.    . ,  ,       , ,   .     ?
   1,      .


    ,  ,       .. 
http://www.businessinfo.ru/tools/check_strah.html

----------

> -    (     )   ,   -     ,                ,   .


, .    ,    -     ,  ,    .     ,      ,   ?     ,    .    ,       ,     10%     ?          . , ,            , ..     .    ,     10%?
      ,      .  .  .

----------


## _



----------


## lubezniy

> ,      2004             ,        -        (       ), .   .


...



> ,    ?


 , .           .



> ?


    .

----------


## Lianka

,   -   ,           ,    ... :Smilie:

----------


## Alina77

,    !     -  :
.   COM-   .  : -2147221005 
 :Confused: 

        ,    ,     "", "", "", ""?   ?

 !

:    ,               ?

----------

> .    . ,  ,       , ,   .     ?
>    1,      .



   Excel( )
     .
,     Excel    .

----------

!   4-2   -4-1?

----------

> !   4-2   -4-1?


    .

----------

!

----------

> ,    !     -  :
> .   COM-   .  : -2147221005 
> 
> 
>         ,    ,     "", "", "", ""?   ?
> 
>  !
> 
> :    ,               ?


1.    CHECKXML
2.    ( ).

----------


## solnywko

,          -   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

,   !!!  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,          -   ?


   ,  .

       .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,          -   ?


.   "  ()      "   .

----------

> ,     -4-1.  ,  .  ,   .


   1-     .
   -    ?

----------

, ,    ,     ,     -11,  4-2?
!

----------


## Marifa

-4-1 (  1     8.1)  CHECKXML ,  : 

   01.10.2008  31.12.2008,   1
***30:    <>.
 <>       -4

...

----------

,     .   ...

----------

> 1-     .
>    -    ?


1c   -4-1  -4-2 (      )

----------

> ,     .   ...

----------

> -4-1 (  1     8.1)  CHECKXML ,  : 
> 
>    01.10.2008  31.12.2008,   1
> ***30:    <>.
>  <>       -4
> 
> ...


      <>.

   1 .

          .

----------

> , ,    ,     ,     -11,  4-2?
> !



    -  - ?

----------

> 1.    CHECKXML
> 2.    ( ).


    CHECKXML?

----------


## ASD2000

,        ? 2008  2009?

----------

> ,        ? 2008  2009?


 

 -1 -2  -3

----------


## ASD2000

..  -4  -11  2008?

----------

> ..  -4  -11  2008?


.

----------


## Marifa

> <>.
> 
>    1 .
> 
>           .


.     .   1. 
    (  )   ,   .

----------

,  ,       75     .    4-1 . ?       75 ?    31    30? ..   ,      31       2   13 .    30 ,   2   15 .    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,        ? 2008  2009?


  ,   .

----------


## JS

.  -4-1  ,       .   17.04.08,    05.08.08.      : 
   05.08.2008  31.12.2008,   2
!!!20:        .
<> = 05.08.2008,       2 ,   1  ,  <> = 17.04.2008,       !
 ?      : 1-  -  01.01.08  17.04.08, 2-  -  05.08.08  31.12.08.     !
  :        -4-1,     -4-2    ?
 -4-1          2008 ?

----------


## lubezniy

> -4-1  ,       .   17.04.08,    05.08.08.      : 
>    05.08.2008  31.12.2008,   2
> !!!20:        .
> <> = 05.08.2008,       2 ,   1  ,  <> = 17.04.2008,       !
>  ?      : 1-  -  01.01.08  17.04.08, 2-  -  05.08.08  31.12.08.     !


 .        .   .



> -4-1,     -4-2    ?
>  -4-1          2008 ?


-4-1  -4-2 -        .         -4-1,     -4-2.    (   )   .   ,       -        -   .

----------

,
- ,    .    ?   70 
-.

----------

> -4-1,     -4-2. .


,        -4-2,   ?

----------


## bsupport

, ,    ,      ? ,   ,         ,        ? :Wow:

----------


## solnywko

> ,  ,       75     .    4-1 . ?       75 ?    31    30? ..   ,      31       2   13 .    30 ,   2   15 .    ?


  -   :Redface: 
http://www.lubezniy.ru/stag.html

----------


## lubezniy

> ,        -4-2,   ?


   ,         ( -4-2   ).

----------


## lubezniy

> -  
> http://www.lubezniy.ru/stag.html


 ... ,    .     -      -       .         .

----------

> .    . ,  ,       , ,   .     ?
>    1,      .
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.businessinfo.ru/tools/check_strah.html


1C    :        ,-.-    : ?

----------

> , ,    ,      ? ,   ,         ,        ?


 - .
,  ,    ,      .   02  2009 .       2008 .  ,,    .

----------

> ,         ( -4-2   ).


   , ,      (

----------

> CHECKXML?

----------

> :        -4-1,     -4-2    ?
>  -4-1          2008 ?


 -4-1:  ,

----------

,      ?

----------

> ,      ?

----------

> 


  1 ,   .(

----------

> 1 ,   .(


, 1 ,

----------

> , 1 ,


,  .    -

----------

,     ""? 2 ,    1 ,  ??
    . :Embarrassment:

----------


## bsupport

> - .
> ,  ,    ,      .   02  2009 .       2008 .  ,,    .


   ,     ? :Smilie:

----------


## Nellka

> .      ,   ,  ,   ,    ,          2008  (    - 2008). 
> 
>       ,     ,       .  ,        .
> 
>   .      ?


 ,        .     ,  , ,      2008   ,  .

----------


## Julia-78

, ,    " "   , ..     ,       .

----------


## Mishiz

1   .        7.7   5.           ( ,  ).   ...

----------


## Laimuna

1. ,     5se      ,    ?

2.     :
***30: .   <>     : ''
  ?

----------


## Laimuna

> , ,    " "   , ..     ,       .


  .,   ,           2 ,     : ,    .       :Smilie:      .

----------

CheckXML   .  2008   ,     (-)   2009 .  : 2
***30:    <>.   <> = 2009  1-      ,  2008-  (      2008-   ):

 ?

----------


## lubezniy

**,         2008     2008 ?

----------


## JS

> ,     ""? 2 ,    1 ,  ??
>     .


       (),   ,   ,    :      ,         ,     .         ,       :Smilie:  (       )  :Smilie:  ,     -   (  )!
      ,             .

----------


## JS

> .        .   .
> 
> -4-1  -4-2 -        .         -4-1,     -4-2.    (   )   .   ,       -        -   .


,  !  :Big Grin:

----------

> **,         2008     2008 ?


  ,   2008 .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   2008 .


     (    )   .

----------


## JS

> CheckXML   .  2008   ,     (-)   2009 .  : 2
> ***30:    <>.   <> = 2009  1-      ,  2008-  (      2008-   ):
> 
>  ?


      " "   ?    2008,   2009! ..   "        "   2008 .

----------

> " "   ?    2008,   2009! ..   "        "   2008 .


    .

----------


## JS

> .


?  ,       ?

----------


## Laimuna

?




> 1. ,     5se      ,    ?
> 
> 2.     :
> ***30: .   <>     : ''
>   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


    -    .
 "" -  - .
 .
      .    ,   ,     (     ).       .

----------


## Laimuna

*lubezniy*,   ,           (      )
       ***30: .   <>     : ''

 ?  :Hmm:  :No:  :Frown:    ...
    ?    ?
     <>   </>
  ???
   !!!

----------

.   ?

----------


## JS

> .   ?


    ,       .      ,      .

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy*,   ,           (      )
>        ***30: .   <>     : ''
> 
>  ?    ...
>     ?    ?
>      <>**   </>
>   ???


  (,  )       -  .       ( )    .

----------


## NVKotova

.
  1:8 (2.5)
        (-2),        -    .
 -1    ...

----------


## Mishiz

,     7.7   5.    ...

----------

!
, .         .   ,             (     ).       .   ,            ?
     ?

.

----------

-4-2 ,-11  -6-   ?

----------


## Marifa

/ ....  ,  .  -    /.  .    ?

----------

,     ?

----------

,       ,    .

----------


## nataleks-s

, :   1       4-2  :

***   1-  _-4-2  ...
	   . 
  <>   .
	<></>

----------

> / ....  ,  .  -    /.  .    ?


 . 

     / ( ).

----------

> -4-2 ,-11  -6-   ?


?

----------

.         (    )       ?

----------


## Marifa

> . 
> 
>      / ( ).


         /.... :Frown:  
. -, / ...    :Frown:

----------

> /.... 
> . -, / ...


   .

----------


## JS

> .         (    )       ?


   !        ,  !    ( - ,    ).  :yes:

----------

> , :   1       4-2  :
> 
> ***   1-  _-4-2  ...
> 	   . 
>   <>   .
> 	<></>



><        .


          .

, !

----------


## JS

> -4-2 ,-11  -6-   ?


 -6-1  C-4-2 (    ). -11 !    .

----------


## nataleks-s

?
   ,       !   ?  ,  ?

----------


## nataleks-s

> .
> 
> , !


 ,     ,

----------

> ?
>    ,       !   ?  ,  ?


 

<>
            <>1</>
            <>
               <>
                  <>1</>
                <></>
                  <></>
               </>
            </>
         </>


      .

----------


## nataleks-s

:Frown:       "" 1:   4-1,    (!!!),   01.01.08  29.02.08      ., 01.03.08 .      :

***30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,               <>    ""  "",     ()  <>:

    /?      ?

----------


## nataleks-s

> <>
>             <>1</>
>             <>
>                <>
>                   <>1</>
>                 <></>
>                   <></>
>                </>
>             </>
> ...


   ,     ?
 ,  ,       :Frown: , ,   !

----------


## sandi

-    -11            ,   ,    . 




2007                   2520
2008                                                                  -3793


2008                  673392                                    103102


2007                    2520
2008                    645740                                  97034			
                   673481                              97034

2008                     27731                                   2275

  , ,      79 . 
      .    .   .    .    .      ,         .     ?  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 
   1  7.7.

----------

> "" 1:   4-1,    (!!!),   01.01.08  29.02.08      ., 01.03.08 .      :
> 
> ***30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,               <>    ""  "",     ()  <>:
> 
>     /?      ?


     .

----------

> ,     ?
>  ,  ,      , ,   !


<></>
<></>

 ><     DD.MM.GGGG
    .

----------


## sandi

...       .    .


 648260  97034

----------


## JS

> -    -11            ,   ,    . 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2007                   2520
> 2008                                                                  -3793
> 
> 
> ...


     2008  -3793?

----------


## nataleks-s

> ><     DD.MM.GGGG
>     .


      ,    ,      (((

----------


## nataleks-s

> .


,     !
,        , , .

----------

.     
 -    .    -  1    -11.   -4-1  -4-2     2  3 .   ?

----------


## sandi

> 2008  -3793?


   2007      2008. 
       .           .             ,      :Frown: 

        .   3793    .      ,    .

----------

?

----------


## xyliganka

,      .     , . .         ,.  ?  .

----------

> ,      .     , . .         ,.  ?  .


       -2  ,     .

----------


## JS

> 2007      2008. 
>        .           .             ,     
> 
>         .   3793    .      ,    .


Sandi                ,   -11  ,    /   69.2.2  69.2.3.          ,   ,    .

----------


## xyliganka

.              ?

----------

> ,     !
> ,        , , .


         .
        .

----------

> ?


?

----------


## xyliganka

.     .    ,       .  ?

----------


## JS

> ?


    .    jpg.   .

----------

? -      .

----------


## sandi

> Sandi                ,   -11  ,    /   69.2.2  69.2.3.          ,   ,    .


       ,            xml      .   heckml.     :Super:  
  JS     :Smilie:

----------


## xyliganka

-  .

----------

,      ?     -,    (.)  ....,     ?

----------


## nataleks-s

> .
>         .


,         ?

----------

> !
> , .         .   ,             (     ).       .   ,            ?
>      ?
> 
> .


,  ...     ???

----------

> .    jpg.   .


 .    ,   . .

----------


## annslav

,     .  2007.    .    ,   *1*  ,   ͨ  ?

----------


## nataleks-s

> , .         .   ,             (     ).       .   ,            ?
>      ?


           /    ..
    ,

----------


## JS

> ,  ...     ???


      (     -       )        .

----------

?

 .     
 -    .    -  1    -11. -4-1  -4-2     2  3 .   ?

----------


## JS

> ,     .  2007.    .    ,   *1*  ,   ͨ  ?


  :
 -  -     -    ,     "" - ,   -  "  "

----------


## JS

> ?
> 
>  .     
>  -    .    -  1    -11. -4-1  -4-2     2  3 .   ?


  !

----------

!
..    
  18.1
   08.05.2008  01.06.2008,   2
!!!20:        .
<> = 08.05.2008,       2 ,   1  ,  <> = 31.03.2008,       !

 ...   %)

  :   ?      .?

----------


## annslav

!!!




> :
>  -  -     -    ,     "" - ,   -  "  "

----------

> !


!

----------


## JS

> !
> ..    
>   18.1
>    08.05.2008  01.06.2008,   2
> !!!20:        .
> <> = 08.05.2008,       2 ,   1  ,  <> = 31.03.2008,       !
> 
>  ...   %)
> 
>   :   ?      .?


      08.05.2008,     - 31.03.2008, .. ,    .       ,    :    ,  .

----------

> 08.05.2008,     - 31.03.2008, .. ,    .       ,    :    ,  .


 

   31.03.08    08,05,2008

----------


## JS

> 31.03.08    08,05,2008


 ,   ,       (-4-1  ,    2008      ).    !

----------

> 31.03.08    08,05,2008


  .
       .

----------

.
    , ,        .  1 8             .      .     ?    

 !

----------

!!!

    ?


6 []:   
!!!20: .  ,    ()  <>.

----------

,     2008 .

----------

2006 
  2007  
.    2007     2  
2006-   52726
 2007  2733    24874

   2008        2   ?
.  2006    2007 ?
 2 ?
                    7
      2006      2007-2008 .
                   ?

----------


## Julia-78

> .,   ,           2 ,     : ,    .           .



!          - ,   ,    , ,      ,    ,

----------


## Julia-78

> !!!
> 
>     ?
> 
> 
> 6 []:   
> !!!20: .  ,    ()  <>.



   ,      ,    .

----------


## Julia-78

> ?
> 
>  .     
>  -    .    -  1    -11. -4-1  -4-2     2  3 .   ?


, .

----------

> ,      ,    .


..     .....

----------

-   -"          "

          2007

----------


## JS

> 2006 
>   2007  
> .    2007     2  
> 2006-   52726
>  2007  2733    24874
> 
>    2008        2   ?
> .  2006    2007 ?
>  2 ?
> ...


    . :  2006,  2007.    (       ):   2006  (..    2008     2006 )   2007 ,     2008!

----------

..    -  :Smilie:

----------

?=))

  5  . !

,  ,   !

 !

----------

,    .
   ,  ,         .  ,   . 
   ,     11,   ,     ?       ?

----------


## Julia-78

,   2002 .
   2002  6      1000    .
-      .
    0    ,  ?

   - ,            
2002   1000   -6
2003   682    184


2003
?

----------


## JS

> ,    .
>    ,  ,         .  ,   . 
>    ,     11,   ,     ?       ?


      ,  ,  -     ,      ,          .       ,     (  )         ,  (        ).    . .

----------


## Laimuna

C ,  -6-1       ,    ,    ?

 ,    ,     ,      ,       ?        4-2?
 .

----------

> C ,  -6-1       ,    ,    ?
> 
>  ,    ,     ,      ,       ?        4-2?
>  .


      .
    ,           .

----------

> ,    .
>    ,  ,         .  ,   . 
>    ,     11,   ,     ?       ?


  .,    .  ()  -11,  .

----------


## Julia-78

, ,      ,   

117628, . , . , . 23, . 4, . 1



,117628, ,,, , 23,4,1

    - -   ...     ,      ?

----------


## lubezniy

> .              ?


       ().

----------


## Julia-78

> -   -"          "
> 
>           2007


       ,    .
 ,     ,   2008 ?

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,      ,   
> 
> 117628, . , . , . 23, . 4, . 1
> 
> 
> 
> ,117628, ,,, , 23,4,1
> 
>     - -   ...     ,      ?


 ,     .   "-  "    ,       ,    . ,   ,   ,  : , ,  , , , . , , , , .      -    .     .

----------


## Julia-78

> ,     .   "-  "    ,       ,    . ,   ,   ,  : , ,  , , , . , , , , .      -    .     .



 :Redface:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   2002 .
>    2002  6      1000    .
> -      .
>     0    ,  ?
>    - ,            
> 2002   1000   -6
> 2003   682    184
> 
> 2003
> ?


...      -11?

----------


## Laimuna

,  .  ,      ,   !
    ,    ,  ,    .
      ,   ,     .
        ?
   ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> 2006 
>   2007  
> .    2007     2  
> 2006-   52726
>  2007  2733    24874
>    2008        2   ?
> .  2006    2007 ?
>  2 ?


.



> 7


  -   ,     .   ,           .   .



> 2006      2007-2008 .
>                    ?


      ?   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 2006 
>   2007  
> .    2007     2  
> 2006-   52726
>  2007  2733    24874
>    2008        2   ?
> .  2006    2007 ?
>  2 ?


.



> 7


  -   ,     .   ,           .   .



> 2006      2007-2008 .
>                    ?


      ?   ?

----------

,     ,      ?    ?

----------

,    18.     .    ?

----------

> ...      -11?


 2002, 2003, 2004     2008

      1998  :Smilie:

----------


## Julia-78

> ...      -11?


 2002, 2003, 2004    2008

      1998

----------

,     ,     .  (),    , .37., .101
   . .

    ,          :Frown:

----------


## Julia-78

> ,    18.     .    ?


:
107014, .1-  .2/12,.3

  ,  ,       ,  .

----------


## Shipik

.   ,     .     -4-1     -4-2?   .  ,         ,       ?

----------


## Shipik

,   ,   ,  8-  .    :Frown:

----------

> ,  .  ,      ,   !
>     ,    ,  ,    .
>       ,   ,     .
>         ?
>    ,   .



 :   - 2008, ,  ,  , , 
 ,    ,   .
       (1  2),  ( ),         2008   7  8.

   (3)    (3) -  .

         ,      ,   ,   ,    .

----------


## zzzru

()   .     -11    (   ?), ?     . ?

, ,  .

 !

----------

2       27   ?

----------

2  .    18  !!!!! .

----------


## 82

!
         .    ?     ,    .     ?      ?

----------


## _7

! ,   1    , ..    1    .     ,   CHECKXML  
***30:    <>:    <>    <>,     <>   :
 .. ,   5 , 1

----------

> 2  .    18  !!!!! .


    !!!!!!

----------

> -   -"          "
> 
>           2007


     .

----------


## JS

> !
>          .    ?     ,    .     ?      ?


,                     .          (  !),       "",      ,      ,          ,       ""   , ,      ,         ,   .  !  :Abuse:

----------


## lubezniy

> 2002, 2003, 2004     2008
>       1998


  -        ,    ?       ,      .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,                     .          (  !),       "",      ,      ,          ,       ""   , ,      ,         ,   .  !


 .  -       ,     .  :yes:

----------


## JS

> .  -       ,     .


  -!  :Redface:  :Big Grin:

----------

,       .  .   ,        11,              .        .     ,               ?

----------


## Ingusya

,   ,    ( ).        .    .  CHeck -.   ,   .  - .     13-45

----------


## JS

> ,       .  .   ,        11,              .        .     ,               ?


 !     .            !!!

----------


## JS

> ,   ,    ( ).        .    .  CHeck -.   ,   .  - .     13-45


,    Check,    (-  ).      ?     ,     ?

----------


## Ingusya

?  :Wow:

----------

11,         ?

----------


## Ingusya

> 11,         ?

----------


## Ingusya

> ,    Check,    (-  ).      ?     ,     ?


   . .  - "".      .     .    - .  ? :Wow:

----------


## JS

> . .  - "".      .     .    - .  ?


      ?    ?
 -  ,       Windows,    :  ""       Windows,  ""  " ",  "",  -

----------


## Shipik

,   .
.   ,     .     -4-1     -4-2?   .  ,         ,       ?

----------

, !    -11  ,     2008   14    ???        , . .   ,    ,   2009 ?..

----------

> ,   ,    ( ).        .    .  CHeck -.   ,   .  - .     13-45


        .      .
  .    .       .

----------


## JS

> , !    -11  ,     2008   14    ???        , . .   ,    ,   2009 ?..

----------


## JS

> .      .
>   .    .       .


!  :yes:    -     ,      -  ,   .         ,      !

----------

> 


  ,   ???

----------


## ASD2000

,       3 ,      1,5,   ""?

----------


## JS

> ,   ???


    ?            !   31.12.08        - ,   ,       2009 ( 15 ).       ,      2009   -   2008 ,     "  "   2008    -     ,     2009-.
     , ,  ,        !

----------

,    ,   ,     10       ( ,  ).           ?  :Cool: 
 27_ ,       ,   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> , ,  ,        !


 ! !))

----------

> 2002, 2003, 2004     2008
> 
>       1998


     ?   ?     ,  ?
   ?

----------


## JS

> ?   ?     ,  ?
>    ?


     ,    ?  2003?

----------


## Milka_87

, ...   .  :  2007     ,   .  2008   2007      2008  .     .     1.8,     

30: .     <>     2007-  ( 2008- ),     2007-         <>

     1  .   ?

----------


## Milka_87

> ,    ,   ,     10       ( ,  ).           ? 
>  27_ ,       ,   ?


 ...        10   2      ,      .    ,   ,       .

----------


## JS

> , ...   .  :  2007     ,   .  2008   2007      2008  .     .     1.8,     
> 
> 30: .     <>     2007-  ( 2008- ),     2007-         <>
> 
>      1  .   ?


    "        "      2007  (  2008 ) (  ""  - 2007),    "     "     (  ""  - 2007)    2008      2007 ,         2008    2008  (  ""  - 2008)

----------


## stg

.
      - 2,4
       2,3
 ?  :Wow:

----------


## ASD2000

,   14,20,   !      ,      100    .

----------


## Julia-78

> ,    ?  2003?



  2002-2008 .
   2002 ,  6 ,   -6, ,   0 (    ),     ?

  2003    2 !    .

   ?

   2007    810 , , ,   .

----------


## Milka_87

> "        "      2007  (  2008 ) (  ""  - 2007),    "     "     (  ""  - 2007)    2008      2007 ,         2008    2008  (  ""  - 2008)


    ,     , ..:
    2007 ... ...
 2007 ... ...
 2008 ... ...
 2008 ... ...

,   ..

      2008,     1, ,        .

----------


## JS

> 30: .     <>     2007-  ( 2008- ),     2007-         <>


          -     2007 ,     2008 .       !

----------


## JS

> 2002-2008 .
>    2002 ,  6 ,   -6, ,   0 (    ),     ?
> 
>   2003    2 !    .
> 
>    ?
> 
>    2007    810 , , ,   .


     ,           !  :Big Grin: 
      .  ,    ,   ,   ?

----------


## Milka_87

> -     2007 ,     2008 .       !


       ...   -  ...    ,   ,      -

----------

> ...   -  ...    ,   ,      -



2007      (2008)

        (2008)

----------


## JS

> ...   -  ...    ,   ,      -


         (      ),    "   "     2008 .     1 . 7.7       " " (    "   ").

----------


## Julia-78

> ,           ! 
>       .  ,    ,   ,   ?



 -11 2002   

2002 
2748 ()  276 ()

 -11  2003 .

    .
2002    1034     282 
2003
  2002     6    ,
,  -11  2003    
2002   :
1714 ()  -6 ()


***30:    <>.   <> = -6.00  <>  2-    2002- ,  2003-    (   ),

----------


## JS

> -11 2002   
> 
> 2002 
> 2748 ()  276 ()
> 
>  -11  2003 .
> 
>     .
> 2002    1034     282 
> ...


   ,   -  ,      6 .   1714 .      ,       ( )

----------

> -11 2002   
> 
> 2002 
> 2748 ()  276 ()
> 
>  -11  2003 .
> 
>     .
> 2002    1034     282 
> ...


1.         

 6       2003

----------


## Milka_87

> (      ),    "   "     2008 .     1 . 7.7       " " (    "   ").


   :
2008     
 1  ,  "      !"     .     ,

----------

, ""

----------


## Julia-78

> 1.         
> 
>  6       2003


   ,     ,       2003 ?
  ?    ?

      ?     
  2003    6  ??

    2003          2003 ,     .

----------


## Milka_87

> 2007      (2008)
> 
>         (2008)


       2008      2007,    1,   .

        ,    ,     2007

----------

> :
> 2008     
>  1  ,  "      !"     .     ,


3     
 5 -  2007

----------

> ,     ,       2003 ?
>   ?    ?
> 
>       ?     
>   2003    6  ??
> 
>        ,     .


 2003 6+  2003 
      2004 -6

----------


## Julia-78

> 2003 6+  2003 
>       2004 -6


    2003          2003 ,     .   ?
           ?       2008  .

----------


## JS

> :
> 2008     
>  1  ,  "      !"     .     ,


1.   ,     2007 .
2.   "   ",  *    2007*!!!     
3.   ""  2007    ,     2008 .

----------


## Milka_87

**, *JS*,    ...      ,

----------


## Julia-78

> 2003          2003 ,     .   ?
>            ?       2008  .



, ,  -11  2003  :
 2002      6  ?
  2003    6  ? 
   . ?

----------


## Milka_87

:            -1302...    -  ?...          1296 ...       ?     1?    - ...

----------


## apofema

!  1 ,  -4-1 ,  ,         ( ).  ?
       , .

----------


## blacki

,    27.02  02.03?

----------


## sas911

, ,      .      -  1 ,     ?     , /  ( )  .    ,   ,      ?  14-   ?

   -   ,          ?    ,      ,   .  !

----------

! ! 
1 ,     ?
 -4-2   ,    ?
      ...
 !

----------

/  ,  /

----------


## :)

?
PS. , , 2  -   (    :Smilie: ),   .

----------


## :)

:Smilie: 



> 1      
> 
>       .         .
> 
>       1  1996   27-   ()         .   17,           ,   10     ,     .
> 
>         15  2001   167-       .

----------


## litvinova

.  (     5)          .

    ,    :

1.433300  ,  -, ., ., .35, .45
2,433300,  ,  -, ., ., .9 .79. 
3.446013,  ,  -, ., . .20

http://www.gnivc.ru/-    2  .      -      -   .
  ))))

----------


## mizeri

.            2 (     ) -                      .  ,             ,         ,   .        ,  ?            ?

----------


## mizeri

... :Frown:    nalog.ru 2,        ,          IP.     ?!

----------


## Nadejda33

> .  (     5)          .
> 
>     ,    :
> 
> 1.433300  ,  -, ., ., .35, .45
> 2,433300,  ,  -, ., ., .9 .79. 
> 3.446013,  ,  -, ., . .20
> 
> http://www.gnivc.ru/-    2  .      -      -   .
>   ))))


1.433300  , ., ., .35, .45
2,433300,  , ., ., .9 .79. 
3.446013,  ,  ., . .20

----------


## Nadejda33



----------


## Nadejda33

> , ,      .      -  1 ,     ?     , /  ( )  .    ,   ,      ?  14-   ?
> 
>    -   ,          ?    ,      ,   .  !


       -       :        ,     01.01.2008  31.12.2008   ,    ,              .    0  00 .

----------


## 78

, ,        ? 1 ,  -11.    ,    ,     . , ,    ,    ?

----------


## -7

> , ,        ? 1 ,  -11.    ,    ,     . , ,    ,    ?
> __________________


..   .       ,    ...

----------


## svetlana-tula

> 2  .


  ?  :Dezl:  :Dezl: ,  ,   .         28/02/09        02/03/09, , ,   .

----------

> ? ,  ,   .         28/02/09        02/03/09, , ,   .



       1  ,   .    11   1  1996  N 27- "  ()      " ( -  N 27-).      2009    ,  " "       - 2

----------

-  ,    ...
   :
- , 25 (++)
-.  (. ), . 1/1, .2 (-)
      , , ...

----------

> , ,        ? 1 ,  -11.    ,    ,     . , ,    ,    ?


"   "      
  -11        
  .

----------

> ...:
>           IP.     ?!


   !

----------

2008 .  .    .  .  .
      ? 
-11       ,     ( ..)       .   ?

,     .  ...

----------

> 2008 .  .    .  .  .
>       ? 
> -11       ,     ( ..)       .   ?
> 
> ,     .  ...


 ,  .     ,?
    ,     .

----------


## svetlana-tula

> 1  ,   .    11   1  1996  N 27- "  ()      " ( -  N 27-).      2009    ,  " "       - 2


  01/03    .       ,            .       .

----------

,   ,  ,   ....    ?       ,   ""?  :Wink:

----------


## Ingusya

> ?    ?
>  -  ,       Windows,    :  ""       Windows,  ""  " ",  "",  -


. !!!!         !!!!!   !!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Ingusya

> ,   ,  ,   ....    ?       ,   ""?


-     !

----------

** ,     .
    ,    2007     !
  ""      ...

----------

,!!! !!! -11.  :   2008.   2007 (   ).  2008    2007 ,  2008     .   2009.    2008 .
 -11:
     :
2008  1000    500

    :
       5000    2000

   . :
2007  1000    500

   :
2008  5000    2000

,,      ?
 ,     ..

----------

,        ?          ,      ,     2     .

----------

> ,!!! !!! -11.  :   2008.   2007 (   ).  2008    2007 ,  2008     .   2009.    2008 .
>  -11:
>      :
> 2008  1000    500
> 
>     :
>        5000    2000
> 
>    . :
> ...



     "  "


     :
2007  1000    500

    :
       5000    2000

   . :
2007  1000    500

   :
2008  5000    2000

----------


## milva

C       ?

----------


## SWK

> C       ?


 !    ,       !

----------


## natalinsha

...
 2007.  216    ,  2008    216 .  , ..   ...    -11 :

     :
2008       -216   (  2007.    2008  ???)

    :
 34208 10498

   . :
2008 34208 10282

   :
2008  


  :  2007  ,  2008  ,   .

     :
2007  

    :
 8394 53

   . :
2008 8394  53

   :
2008

----------

:
2008       -216 

    :
 34208 10498

   . :
2008 34208 10282


 "   :2008  "


  :  2007  ,  2008  ,   .

 "     : 2007  "


    :
 8394 53

   . :
2008 8394  53

 "   :2008"

----------


## nataleks-s

, , ,   ,     0.01,     .       1 ?

----------

,    . ,    -  ... !!!!

----------

> !    ,       !


 
-          ?
-            ?

 -       ?     -6-1++-4-2,     -11  2   ,      ?

PS:   ,      ?

----------


## Irika Davidova

!
 !    (  !    )  :Big Grin: 
 ,      ,        ( 200 ). :      (   2 )        ?

----------

> !
>  !    (  !    ) 
>  ,      ,        ( 200 ). :      (   2 )        ?


 -11        .

----------


## Irika Davidova

!               ?  :Smilie:

----------

?

----------

!  . ,      ,    ,           ,        -11      ..

----------

> !               ?

----------

,    ?      . ,    ,     ,      "",     ...

----------


## 78

> "   "      
>   -11        
>   .


,       .     ....    .

 .     -11,       .   200.          .  ,  .

----------

, ...    .  . .   - ,        .   ,   ?

  ,     ?          ?

----------


## helgap

,   , ,  -       - "   "?        ,          ...

----------


## svetlana-tula

> 1  ,   .    11   1  1996  N 27- "  ()      " ( -  N 27-).      2009    ,  " "       - 2


 .11 27-           .   ,     01/03.      ?   ,   :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:  
    , ..        !!! :EEK!:

----------

!
    ...
      02  2009 ...    ,    ...   ...

----------


## .

,    ,  .
, !
   2008 .      .     . 
     ?  ,           ,   ?       ? 
     ,      ?   ,      ?    Excel? 
  !

----------

> ,   , ,  -       - "   "?        ,          ...


  : 10  ,      .      .

----------

> , ...    .  . .   - ,        .   ,   ?
>   ,     ?          ?


  ,   .
   -4-2  -4-1,   , ,            ()   
  -6  ,        -4-1  -4-2    .

----------

> ?  ,           ,   ?       ? 
>      ,      ?   ,      ?    Excel? 
>   !


      ,   .     ?       - .

----------

> .11 27-           .   ,     01/03.      ?   ,   
>     , ..        !!!


  ,      .

----------

> ,    ?      . ,    ,     ,      "",     ...


       -.
    ,      .
  ,    .
     .

----------

> ,      .


    ?

----------


## _

,    4-     !!!

----------

> ?


      10-

----------


## .

** ,   !

----------


## tigras

.  .  ,   : 

1)  
2)  
3)  
4)  
5)  
6) 

 , ,   ,   ?   ?

.

----------

-     -   -?  ,  ,  , 73     -1032?

----------


## Swetlana2

> !  . ,      ,    ,           ,        -11      ..


  ( )     11 .

----------


## tigras

*tigras*

  .
, , .  -     ,    ,   .
  - 3 .
 .    ,  .

----------


## -7

**,   - .        ,     ,      -  ,       :Wink:

----------

*-7*,  !

----------


## -7

**,   -   ,  .

----------

,           ,  -?     ,   -  .... 
.

----------


## Swetlana2

!

  2008       2007 ,   2008   :     - -11      2008      2008,      ,   -  ? ..     +  11? ?

----------


## -7

*Swetlana**,     ?
    ,    /,    ?

----------


## Swetlana2

/

----------


## -7

> /


         -    -   / (   ).

----------

> **,   -   ,  .


,    :Smilie:

----------


## Swetlana2

..   4-2  ?
        ?

----------

> ..   4-2  ?
>         ?


   ,

----------

?

----------

> -    -   / (   ).


  ,   ,    ,      .   ?      - ,   "" ?

----------


## Swetlana2

-7,  - .   -    .      :   =   ,       ?

----------


## -7

> ,   ,    ,      .   ?      - ,   "" ?


   ,      ,    -   .

----------

,
,  ,   72     :Frown: 
   2 ,    .    ,  ?     !
   ,  ...

----------


## -7

> ,
> ,  ,   72    
>    2 ,    .    ,  ?     !
>    ,  ...


,      .

----------

? 
   -4-2 , -11  -6-1   (    )?
  -4-2   -11?

----------

> ? 
>    -4-2 , -11  -6-1   (    )?
>   -4-2   -11?


       ,

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   ,    ,      .   ?      - ,   "" ?


   ,        ?        .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,


   .   ,   ,   .

----------


## JLy

- ,        ,       ?      , -,   ... ...   ,      "",      ,    ,        .        ?

----------

> ,        ?        .


  ,    .  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    .  ?


,   -         .

----------


## Marifa

> ..   4-2  ?
>         ?


 .      ,      ,         .

----------


## SvetVN

!           : " .  ",     ,     ,     ,    -,        ,   .      ????   ?  :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> !           : " .  ",     ,     ,     ,    -,        ,   .      ????   ?


,        .      ,             .

----------


## levslik

.
 .
  ,    ,   ,     .

    ,   , ..  ,     .     ,        
!

----------


## lubezniy

*levslik*,    ?

----------


## levslik

,

----------


## lubezniy

> ,


     ?   -  .   -     .   ,      -     - -,  .   -     .

----------


## levslik



----------


## lubezniy

> 


            ?  . ,       .  :Smilie:

----------

,        ,     ,  ,   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,        ,     ,  ,   ?


        ,    .

----------


## grebenka

(,   -  ,         ,   ) :

 ,   6
11

  :       .    .

----------


## SvetVN

, . , ,   .  :yes: 

 , SvetVN.

----------


## Solo_n

-11.  2007 ,  2008    .   2008 .  .     2007      (.. )      2008     2007,      ?

----------

> -11.  2007 ,  2008    .   2008 .  .     2007      (.. )      2008     2007,      ?


        ,..  2007   ,      2008 .

----------


## Solo_n

!

----------


## Marifa

> ,        ,     ,  ,   ?


  104-   .

----------


## Sarov

"".       ?    ..      .

----------

> "".       ?    ..      .


-4-2

----------


## Sarov

> -4-2


!   ?    ?

----------

> !   ?    ?


    ,

----------


## Nepritvornaya

.
, ,       ,      -     . ?

----------


## Nepritvornaya

, ,       , -     ?

----------


## Sarov

-4-2?

----------


## lubezniy

> -4-2?


  .

----------


## Sarov

!    ,       ?

----------

1 8.1    ...
  ?

----------


## _7

, !! ,   Sarov,       =0.     1  - "     2008   ".  -     Excel?    1 ?

----------


## brat

- ?      11    2008  ??   ?

----------

> - ?      11    2008  ??   ?


 
2009

----------


## brat

2009   - check XML  ! 

2
***30:    <>.   <> = 2009  2-      ,  2008-  (      2008-   ):

----------


## brat

> 1 8.1    ...
>   ?


    -   -     -     ""   
        -

----------


## lubezniy

> 2009   - check XML  ! 
> 
> 2
> ***30:    *<>*.   <> = 2009  2-      ,  2008-  (      2008-   ):


, .

----------


## brat

, ?

----------


## lubezniy

,    .   1-  .

----------


## brat

: 
   -5 000 (   )
   35 000 
   40 000
    -10 000

   11  ?    ? 
  :
   -5 000 
   35 000 (40 000-5 000)

         . ( 40 000)          .

   -

----------


## lubezniy

> . ( 40 000)          .
>    -


 ...    **    +1 (. ., 2009).    ,   FAQ   (.  1). , ,    2009-   ,    .

----------


## brat

> ...    **    +1 (. ., 2009).    ,   FAQ   (.  1). , ,    2009-   ,    .




!!!!!!!!   !!!!!!!!

----------

> , ,       , -     ?


-4-2

----------

> !    ,       ?


 10%

----------

> - ?      11    2008  ??   ?


2009

----------

> 1 8.1    ...
>   ?

----------

> , !! ,   Sarov,       =0.     1  - "     2008   ".  -     Excel?    1 ?


    ?    , - ?

----------

, ,   ... ,     ,     ....    5 ?  .

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,   ... ,     ,     ....    5 ?  .


.  . , ,    ,     .

----------

lubezniy,

----------


## integral

, .

, 2  ( + ,  ), .

 : -4-2, -4-1, -11, -6-1  .  ?
     ,  ,    286 ,   .....

----------

> , .
> 
> , 2  ( + ,  ), .
> 
>  : -4-2, -4-1, -11, -6-1  .  ?
>      ,  ,    286 ,   .....


     .

          .     ....

----------


## integral

> .
> 
>           .     ....


,    ,    ?
 ,     .....

----------

> , .
> 
> , 2  ( + ,  ), .
> 
>  : -4-2, -4-1, -11, -6-1  .  ?
>      ,  ,    286 ,   .....


 : -4-2 (      .), -11, -6-1    (         ). -4-1     - ,        ,     .
  -        .
     -    , ,  -  ,  (   )        .
      "  5" -

----------


## integral

,  ,  .

----------


## LeonidMV

> ,  ,  .


     : ->  . (    )

----------


## integral

> : ->  . (    )


 ... , ,  ,    ..... ,   :Smilie:

----------

......  ,     ...... .    -  10%!!!

----------


## integral

> ......  ,     ...... .    -  10%!!!


   .....  10%  ?

----------


## integral

, ,  4   "  5"  "  ":     ....  30    .....  :Frown:

----------

> .....  10%  ?


   ......      , ,  2000     (   20000)

----------


## integral

> ......      , ,  2000     (   20000)


    ....        ,

----------

integral,  /  ?      1 ?    -    2 ,       -       (     ,    200   ).  ,  ""       .
,  ,     , ..        .  - !!!

----------


## LeonidMV

> , ,  4   "  5"  "  ":     ....  30    .....


 4:  .
   .     :
[ ]->>[   -11].

----------

> ......  ,     ...... .    -  10%!!!


   ?          ?

----------


## integral

,   ,     . ,       ?  , ,    ,    :  , . 20, . ? 
,   ,      ,    ,     ....

----------

> ,   ,     . ,       ?  , ,    ,    :  , . 20, . ? 
> ,   ,      ,    ,     ....


        (),    ,   " "     ,

----------

,   .   ,        2- .   ?          ,     .

----------

> ,   .   ,        2- .   ?          ,     .


-11     2- .

----------


## aoa333

-11           ,     ,    -   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

> -11           ,     ,    -   ?


  192.    .     -   "      ".

----------


## aoa333

?

----------


## aoa333

- . 192 -    ,    .  -

----------

?)

----------


## lubezniy

> ?)


 ...

----------

))  ?

----------


## lubezniy

10%    .

----------

, ,     ,        .     ?     -    ?

----------

!    ,             ,   1 -  . ., ..  ,      ?                 ,    -11 ?

----------

> !    ,             ,   1 -  . ., ..  ,      ?                 ,    -11 ?


  ,    -  ,    ,   -11, -6-1, .. -4-1/4-2

----------

,     ,        , .. ..=0.    ?

----------

> !    ,             ,   1 -  . ., ..  ,      ?                 ,    -11 ?


 !    .       2008 .   .  1 - . ,   .   .    ?   ?    ?

----------

,     .     ,       (  )  ,  -   -     .

----------

> , ,     ,        .     ?     -    ?


 01.07.09       ,

----------

> !    ,             ,   1 -  . ., ..  ,      ?                 ,    -11 ?


-11       ,     ?

----------

> ,     .     ,       (  )  ,  -   -     .


     -,    .

----------

> 01.07.09       ,


,   ??????   .

----------

> ,   ??????   .


, -  ,        ,

----------


## tattus

, !

  ,      .        .     .       ,         ?

----------

> , !
> 
>   ,      .        .     .       ,         ?


          ,   ,   /.         .
    ?

----------


## benaz

,      -11.
     -4-1, ..      2   2008   -4-2    ,          ? :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## lubezniy

> -4-2    (     )


   ,    -4-1?

----------

> ,    -4-1?


 ,  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ?


  .
  ,    -   -4-1.
       -4-1,  -4-2 -    .
-11            -4-1  -4-2  . .

----------

> .
>   ,    -   -4-1.
>        -4-1,  -4-2 -    .
> -11            -4-1  -4-2  . .


  ,    , , -4-2,  .  ,  -4-2   ,    ( )

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    , , -4-2,  .  ,  -4-2   ,    ( )


-    .  -4-2       -  .    ,    .

----------

> -    .  -4-2       -  .    ,    .


 ,    ,,-4-1

----------

> 12 ,  ˸ 8 ,      .      ?
>     ,  : *  !*....
> -   ??? -   ... ...
>    ,        !
> -, !!! - ***&   ?!


 :Wow:        (   )

----------

> ,      -11.
>      -4-1, ..      2   2008   -4-2    ,          ?


 -11   -   c  .
 -4-1   
 - ,   ?!

----------


## Olga Veselova

, , ,     2008     ,    ???  ??? !

----------


## elenaforever

!    ?

     :
     ,  -   .
 -        ,     .

       :
   -     ,     .
,               " ",        ,      .

      -   ,   "   ".
      ?

----------


## lubezniy

*elenaforever*,        (  ,  ,   )       -  ,    .         ,     .          (      )    .

----------

> , , ,     2008     ,    ???  ??? !


,         :

----------

*elenaforever*,      (  )     ,    .
     -       .

----------


## elenaforever

> *elenaforever*,        (  ,  ,   )       -  ,    .         ,     .          (      )    .


1 , . 
      , -         :
-     ,   , 
-        (  ), 
     -      ,        2 .   .
----------
    :      ,          ,     (   ).
   ( )-  , ,     ,   .
-------------
  -     ?       .         3500,     -56800,         ,   (  ) -   56800   . ?

----------


## elenaforever

-   -   ,    (

----------


## lubezniy

> 1 , .


   . ,   1  .



> , -         :
> -     ,   , 
> -        (  ), 
>      -      ,        2 .   .


,        .  ,    .



> :      ,          ,     (   ).
>    ( )-  , ,     ,   .


 ,   .     .



> -     ?       .         3500,     -56800,         ,   (  ) -   56800   . ?


.



> 


.

----------


## elenaforever

?     ,    (((
     ,
  ,         (          ,  ,    )         ((((((((

----------

5       ?
           ..-   ?


 1.   

............
       - 2  (.. 1  - ).    .       .       !

----------

> 5       ?


  5?

----------

> 5?



     ....

----------

> ....


   ,       /

----------

> ,       /



       5     4 .2008?   ...     .. -  ?

:
 1.   
1.     ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     21.08.2007  192) -   15 .     .
2.        2008.  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    .
3.     . -1152004 (    13.04.2006 N 65 ( .     19.12.2006 N 180) -   2  (.. 1  - ).   ,     .    .
4.     . -1153005     23.09.2005 N 124 ( .     29.03.2007 N 27) -   2  (.. 1  - ).   ,    .    .
5.         - 2  (.. 1  - ).    .       .       !
6.       (  ).  -1152017 (    17.01.2006 N 7  .     19.12.2006 N 176)    31 
7.           ,    .  -1151065 (    27.02.2006 N 30)    30 .    .          .        .
8.                            2008 .   2-.       2-  !   - 1 .
9.   -  .     .       
10.          (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20

----------

(  )  ,

----------

-11?    ""?    ?     7

----------


## CEBEP

:Wow:

----------

)))        2000  2001 .          / (((   ,      :Frown:

----------

...  /  2008             ?  -11?

----------

> ...  /  2008             ?  -11?


 , -        2008

----------

(((

----------

> ...  /  2008             ?  -11?


 -11  ,   ,

----------

> -11  ,   ,


   -2    ?

----------

> -11?    ""?    ?     7


  ,     "",    .

----------


## (msk)

2009()  !  !!!   (.)    ,         ???    ??? :Redface:

----------

* (msk)*,      ,  .    ?

----------


## (msk)

.....

----------

> .....


   ,   ,        ,   ,

----------


## 1987

> 2009()  !  !!!   (.)    ,         ???    ???


          .      14 % (8%  , 6% )  .         . :Smilie:

----------


## Zelena

> 14 % (8%  , 6% )  .


8%  6% -    1967 . ,   1967  14%   .

----------

,   ,          ,   -    ,    .

----------


## 1987

> 8%  6% -    1967 . ,   1967  14%   .


,  ...  :Redface:      " 1967"...

----------

> ,   ,          ,   -    ,    .


      , ,     ,..

----------

** ,      .      ,     -          (     :Wink: )

----------

> ** ,      .      ,     -          (    )


  ,   ,

----------

! 

1.    04.2007 .        2007., 2008 .,    ? / ,     .

2. .(  )    ,   / ( 04.2007)      .

      2007  2008 .?

----------

1.     10%      
2.     ,   .

----------

.         ?  180  (  2007 .) -  30 %      ?

----------

** , .    -    ,       ,    ,          .    ,       1  1996 . N 27-
"  ()      ",  17.




> ,     ()      ,     ()    ,     ,    ,       10           .

----------

!!!

----------

,  .   ,  .  2         ?

----------

** ,

----------

.

----------

> .      14 % (8%  , 6% )  .         .


    ???

----------


## .



----------

.      . -4-1,   (       2009) ,     2002  2008    . ? ?

----------

.    -11. 
  ,      ?    ,    ?  :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> .      . -4-1,   (       2009) ,     2002  2008    . ? ?


 ,  ...

----------


## lubezniy

> .    -11. 
>   ,      ?    ,    ?


 .

----------

> .      . -4-1,   (       2009) ,     2002  2008    . ? ?


,,   2009 .,

----------

> .    -11. 
>   ,      ?    ,    ?


  --: , ,  -11,    -  .

----------

,       !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## oksana.gromova83

, ,      -   . ?

----------


## Fraxine

> , ,      -   . ?


 ,   .

----------


## oksana.gromova83

5-      ,    ???? .    ,   ???

----------


## lubezniy

> 5-      ,    ???? .    ,   ???


           ,    .

----------


## N.V.S.

, , !
      .     ,  .           ,      -11.   ,         ,    .     .  ?  ,   ?

----------

> , , !


.
     ,     .   



> ,   ?


 




> ,         ,    .     .


     ,    




> ,


.

----------


## N.V.S.

,  .

----------

> ,  .


      ""?




> ,  .           ,      -11.   ,         ,    .     .  ?  ,   ?


 80%       .   :Wink:

----------


## N.V.S.

,      ?!          ? , ,      ,    ?! ,      ,    .
   ,  ?  ,    ?

----------

-        ?   -? 
,  ,  -.      -        -      -  .        .        -  ,         .       .   -  ....

----------


## N.V.S.

,    ,      .

----------


## xyliganka

:Big Grin:          .    .... :Big Grin:

----------

-?        ?

----------


## 1987

> , , !
>       .     ,  .           ,      -11.   ,         ,    .     .  ?  ,   ?


,    ,  ,       ,          ,     .      ,      .       ,    ,         :Smilie: )))

----------


## N.V.S.

-,       ,   ,           ( ),        ,  , ,           .    ,        ,     ?

----------


## lubezniy

, .          .       .

----------


## 1987

> -,       ,   ,           ( ),        ,  , ,           .    ,        ,     ?


  "    "?  ""       ,   .       (     ),    .               .  ,  ()      ,      .

----------


## N.V.S.

,          (   ),      (    ),      ,     ,     .

       ,  ?  ,  ?

----------

-11      ,         


   ,    ,     ...            

       ?  ?

----------


## N.V.S.

. 

      (   ,   )? 

        ,           2008 .     -   ,        ?        ,    .  ,         -   ,   -           ,   -   ? -      ?   -    ...

   ,             ?     .

----------

,       
      ...       ,     
    ( -11    ,   )  

       ,  -11  
 ,

----------


## a7exX

-   -     2006-2008.

1.    -     -   14- .
http://www.russianpost.ru/resp_engin...tal/TrackingPO
 14  -     . .
       -      .
2.  .  2  +  .
3.        2008.


3.      .
4.          -   -    .
5.      -  -     .

6.       -       -           10%    .

7.      - -       ,    . 

     :
     -       
     - -       

        . ))))))))

----------


## Hellenna

!
-   :             -. ,     .......      .     ???? 
     ???? :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

,   .

----------


## Hellenna

,      ,    - !
  ,   -  ,       ?
 - ,  -  ,    -?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   -  ,       ?


  (  ,    )   -  . ,  ,  . ,    (       )       ,   .      .



> - ,  -  ,    -?


      (   )   .   -        ,      .
           .        .

----------

!
       .  2008.
  .    .       14.12.2004   -09-25/13379 ,  ,      ,    ? - ?     ?

----------

> !
>        .  2008.
>   .    .       14.12.2004   -09-25/13379 ,  ,      ,    ? - ?     ?


 ,      ,  .



> ...
> , . 17   27-        10%       .        ,      ,      ,      ()     (     ).  , , ,        456 ,       11 ,       10%          .       10%   ,       11 . 
>   ,    *. 16       11.08.2004  79* ,         ,    .  ,                ,             . 
>         (     )    31.08.2004  -09-25/9488 .   28.06.2006  -09-26/6784         ,                  10%             ,          ()  . 
> ,    ,        .     . -,      ,   . -,    10%        ,     ,     , ,   ,      .        ,    :     20.07.2007  -40/6781-07 ,   15.03.2007  65-23910/2005 ,    02.03.2006  29-7499/2005  . ...


   ,    ?
  20 , .      .        ,    (       15      ,      ,     ,    ,  ...     ...   ).    (...    3    ), 3    ,      6,    .  ,     .100-101        .     ,
...            ()       . ... ()           .

   -   . 2000. (          ,   ),   2500.,           .

----------

- ,    ?  ?

----------


## lubezniy

(    ).

----------

> (    ).


, .      .       (     ,      -)
   . ,       :Smilie: .

----------

4-2    PersikLight?

----------


## safaroveldar



----------


## safaroveldar

> -      ?
> - ,    ?  ?


 http://www.kontur-pf.ru/

----------


## Alandra

docpu         !

----------


## ngie

,  ,   26.01.09       1,5 ,   22.11.09  3-  (   )   -4-1  ""   26.01.09-31.12.09. ?

----------


## Bucom

- 2009 (. )
Angie: ,    26    .

----------

,       -4-2     .   ?

----------


## Bucom

> -4-2     .   ?


   .
   - 2009 (.  )

----------

,

----------


## MarusiaME

!
    PERSW:
           ( ),       ,     ""   CheckXml   : "       " ( ,    )
          ,      ,       2     .           -4-2.
   ,    -    !     !!!     ?!
   .

----------


## lubezniy

> !
>     PERSW:


     2009 .   .

----------


## MarusiaME

, ...

----------


## Katerina2009

, ,     ,  ,        ?  ?  -   ?

----------


## Eliska

> 2009 .   .


  ,       ,

----------

*Katerina2009*,          ...     ,   ,   ...   -   ...          ,

----------


## lubezniy

> ,       ,


, ,   ,     .          ,     .

----------


## Eliska

> , ,   ,     .          ,     .


    .  :Smilie:  ,    ,   !

----------

,         ,         ""

----------

,   :Smilie: 
          . 
      "-   07.00"  -
    2009      ?       ()?
, ,      ...  .  :Frown:

----------

> ,  
>           . 
>       "-   07.00"  -
>     2009      ?       ()?
> , ,      ...  .


 !

----------

,           - 11         ?

----------

,

----------

